# Une ville enchaînée : Le Bazar de la vie III [Full]



## Guillaume (Nov 11, 2004)

*Une ville enchaînée : Le Bazar de la vie III [Full]*

Étant donné que la limite de 500 réponses pour un fil de discussion a été dépassée dans la seconde partie de l'aventure, je demanderai aux joueurs de bien vouloir affichers leurs prochaines actions dans ce fil.

  Merci,


----------



## Gez (Nov 14, 2004)

Altran
*« Et que pensez-vous, alors, de "oy" comme dans "oyez, oyez, braves gens" et "mn" comme dans "amnésique" ? »*

Pendant ce temps, Naline guide l'automate vers le tunnel, au nord-est.


----------



## Gez (Nov 14, 2004)

_[HJ: Je réattache ici la dernière version de la carte, pour référence.]_

http://www.enworld.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=17267


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 17, 2004)

Les compagnons s'étaient engagés dans le tunnel nord.  Le pulvérisateur ouvrait la marche suivi de Naline qui gardait un oeil attentif sur l'automate.  Le tunnel était étroit et épousait la forme du pulvérisateur.  Les humains et les elfes marchaient accroupis dans le passage étroit.

Le tunnel débouchait sur une grande salle octogaonale avec un plafond très haut.  De petits pupitres étaient disposés en hémicycles concentriques faisant face au mur sud de la pièce.  Une grande ardoise couvrait ce mur et on pouvait distinguer d'anciennes équations écrites à la craie ternies par le temps et la poussière.  Un lutrin était placé devant les tableaux faisant face aux pupitres.

Une pile de débris rocheux était empliée de chaque côté du tunnel.  Naline pouvait voir une porte taillée dans le mur est.


----------



## Gez (Nov 18, 2004)

Naline inspecte les autres murs, à la recherche d'un passage secret, avant de s'intéresser à la porte est. Elle positionne l'automate juste en face de cette porte, afin de surprendre d'éventuels intrus, avant de commencer sa recherche. _[Fouille: 12+5=17.]_


----------



## Julie (Nov 18, 2004)

_Imay_
*"Selon la carte et mes observations, il y a une salle secrète à l'ouest de cette pièce. En fait, il manquerait un ventilateur."* Par curiosité, Imay examine la rune inscrite sur la porte à l'est.

_Valishan_
Valishan aide Naline à fouiller les murs du côté ouest de la pièce.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 18, 2004)

*Nárin*

Nárin reste sur ses gardes, étant donné le nombre de surprises qu'ils ont déjà eu dans ce donjon. Il observe les autres qui cherchent les murs de la pièces, prêt à venir à leur aide si un quelconque problème survient.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 19, 2004)

Pendant que Naline, Valishan, Michael et Imay examinent les murs est et ouest de la pièce.  Fario et Féllian s'occupent d'examiner les formules et les dessins de craie sur l'ardoise.

Au bout d'un moment Valishan et Naline trouvent effectivement un passage secret taillé dans le mur ouest.

Imay et Michael constatent que la porte est identifié de la rune «I».


----------



## Gez (Nov 19, 2004)

Naline ouvre la porte secrète, après avoir amener l'automate dans son encadrure.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 21, 2004)

Alors que Naline ouvre le passage secret, un nuage d'humidité transpire par la porte.  C'est un mur de brouillard épais qui se cache derrière le mur.  Naline est incapable de distinguer quoique ce soit à plus de 1,5 m.


----------



## Gez (Nov 21, 2004)

Naline appelle Mitaine et lui fait renifler l'entrée du passage, à la recherche de menace. Si Mimi ne s'affole pas, Nana avance à tatons dans la pièce.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 22, 2004)

Mitaine s'approche de l'entrée et renifle bruyamment le cadre de la porte.  Son flair ne détectant qu'humidité et moisissure, elle tourne en rond puis lève la tête vers Naline avec un air confus.

Voyant que Mitaine ne semblait rien trouver de menaçant, Naline pénètre dans la pièce et tente de l'explorer à tâtons.  Le plancher de la sale semble couvert d'une mince couche de graviers ou de débris rocheux.  En faisant le tour de la pièce, elle découvre l'embouchure d'un tunnel, encadré de deux tas de débris rocheux.

Taillés dans le mur, il semble y avoir une série d'étagère, peut-être des bibliothèques, bien que les petites mains de Naline n'aient pas rencontré un seul livre.  Bien qu'elle ne puisse pas voir le plafond de la pièce, Naline a l'impression que les étagère montent jusqu'au plafond.

En revenant vers la porte secrète, Naline croise une échelle qui est appuyée le long du mur.  Une sombre silhouette au centre de la pièce ne s'avère être qu'un vieux lutrin de bois.  Alors que Naline a presque rejoins la porte, elle sent quelque chose ramper sur sont pied gauche.  La sensation est suivi d'un pincement, d'une morsure, mais le cuire de sa botte résiste.  C'est alors que Naline constate qu'il y a trois gros mille-pattes qui l'entourent.  Ils mesurent chacun un peu plus d'un mètre.

_[HJ : Ils ont pris Naline par suprise, mais ils n'ont pas réussis à la mordre.  Initiative pour tous le monde, s.v.p.]_


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 23, 2004)

*Nárin*

Entendant le cri de Naline alors que les mille-pattes l'attaquent, Nárin s'avance à travers la porte secrète et coupe en deux le premier mille-pattes qu'il voit.

HJ: Initiative: 7+1=8; Attaque: 12+6=18; Dégats: 9+3=12; Attaque (avec enchaînement, si possible): 15+6=21; Dégats: 10+3=13.


----------



## Julie (Nov 23, 2004)

En voyant le brouillard dans la salle sectrète, Valishan se souvient qu'il devrait y avoir un ventilateur dans cette pièce. *"Peut-être pourrons-nous mieux voir sans le brouillard,"*pense-t-il. Il se précipite donc en direction du mécanisme. _[HJ: Il le fait en courrant (déplacement X4). Il devrait arriver à une case du mécanisme dans ce round-ci. Le prochain round il complètera la distance nécessaie et tirera sur le levier pour partir le ventilateur. *Initiative 11+7=18*]_

Imay sort son épée courte et tente de rejoindre Naline. _[HJ: elle ne s'y rendera qu'au round suivant. Initiative 12+6=18]_


----------



## Gez (Nov 24, 2004)

Mitaine _[init: 17+4=21]_ se déplace (1, 2:s-o, 3, 4, 5-6:n-o, 7:n-e) pour attaquer M3. _[Attaque: 8+1=9, dégâts: 1+0=1]_

Naline _[init: 14+2=16]_ attrape sa serpe et frappe M3. _[Attaque 19+0=19, dégâts 6+5 (sournois)-1=10.]_

Altran _[init: 9+2=11]_ dégaine sa dague en se déplaçant (1: s-o, 2-3:s-o) vers l'endroit occupé avant part Mitaine, et lance sa dague sur M3. _[Attaque 5+3=8.]_ Cependant, il ne vise pas très bien et la dague heurte le cadre de la porte secrète avant de tomber bêtement sur le sol.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 26, 2004)

_[HJ :Initiative :

Mitaine 21
Michael 21
Valishan et Imay 18
Naline 16
Altran 11
Nárin 8
Fario et Féllian 4
Milles-pattes 3]
_Mitaine se lance à la défense de Naline utilisant son flair pour naviger dans l'épais brouillard qui emplie la pièce.  Elle tente de contourner le mille-patte qui s'en prends à la gnome et se retrouve tête à museau avec un autre énorme mille -patte (M4) sorti de l'amas de pierre à côté de la porte.  Par réflexe, elle tente de l'attraper et de le mordre, mais ses petits crocs ne font que glisser sur l'épaisse carapace de l'insecte.

Michael, entendant un combat dégaine son marteau de guerre et tente de se rapprocher de Naline.  Il négocie prudemment la porte, contourne le lutrin pour se placer à côté de la renarde.

Valishan ne prend aucune précaution alors qu'il tente de rejoindre la machine espérant faire démarer le ventilateur qu'il présume être dans cette pièce.  En passant à côté de Mitaine, un mille-patte tente de le mordre, mais sans succès.  L'elfe saute au dessus des mandibules de l'horrible vermine. Imay pour sa part s'avance également et prend place à côté de Naline, épée courte à la main.

Naline, surprise par les énorme mille-pattes, ne se laisse pas impressionner.  Elle prend sa serpe et frappe de plein fouet le mille-patte.  D'un coup net, elle le tranche en deux, détachant la tête du reste du corps.  La tête tombe et roule sur le sol pour aller se perdre dans le brouillard.

Altran, n'ayant que sa dague tente de la lancer sa dague à l'aveuglette.  Son lancer est imprécis et la lame accroche le cadre de la porte et tombe au sol.

Le nain ne laisse pas passer un combat ! Il s'avance la hache à la main.  Malheureusement, il commence à être difficile d'atteindre la vermine.  La dernière place demeurant en première ligne est encombré par le lutrin en bois.  Nárin le saisis et l'envoie violamment valser dans la pièce et s'avance.

_[HJ : Étant donné que Nárin est si loin dans l'ordre d'initiative, il se retrouve coincé.  La seule case qui demeure vide, c'est celle du lutrin.  J'ai donc pensé que Nárin n'aurait pas hésiter à renverser le lutrin pour pouvoir prendre la place.  Ceci lui coute une action de mouvement.  Par contre, il pourra garder ses jets d'attaque et de dégâts pour le prochain round.]_

Le deux demi-elfes, quant à eux dégaine leur arc et se tiennent prêt à décocher un tir.  Malheureusement, avec l'épais brouillard qu'il y a dans la pièce, ils n'ont aucune ligne de mire.  Ne voulant pas tirer sur un de leurs compagnons, ils hésistent.  *«Mais bon sens, sortez de là qu'on puisse vous donner un coup de main !»*, crie Fario.

Le mille-pattes semble attirés par le paladin, le plus gros des envahisseurs.  Ils s'agglutinent devant lui.  Les trois têtes s'élancent et mordre Michael.  Les blessures sont sans conséquences, mais les milles-pattes injecte un venin dans les veines du moine.  Nárin peut voir que les mouvements de Michael semble plus difficiles et moins bien coordonnés.


----------



## Gez (Nov 26, 2004)

Mitaine tente à nouveau de mordre M4, sans succès. _[3+1=4, pas la peine de tirer les dégâts...]_

Naline fait un léger bond de côté pour se placer au nord de M2. Elle attaque M1 de sa serpe. _[10+2 (tenaille)=12. Probabilité de réussite: 77. Dégâts 4+5 (sournois)-1=8.]_

Enfin, Altran se contente de récupérer sa dague qui traîne près de la porte.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 26, 2004)

Le lutrin maintenant hors du chemin, Nárin passe à l'attaque _[HJ: en utilisant les jets faits plus haut, jets pour la chance de rater (raté si 1-20): 68 et 54, donc pas de problèmes]_. Il répond également à Fario. *"Pas d'inquiètude m'ssieurs les demi-elfes. C'n'est que d'la vermine. On s'en occupe."*


----------



## Julie (Nov 27, 2004)

Imay prend la place laissée par Naline et attaque la créature. _[HJ: jet d'attaque 3+2=5]_. Mais elle rate lamentablement. Le brouillard semble la déconcentrer.

Valishan se précipite vers le mécanisme du ventilateur pour tirer le levier. Pourvu qu'il fonctionne...


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 28, 2004)

Message en double. :\


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 28, 2004)

Alors que Mitaine tentait de mordre le mille-patte qui est devant elle, Michael affaiblit par le poison tentat d'écraser celui qui se trouve devant lui.  Ses gestes étaient brusques et manquent de coordination.  Utilisant le maximum de sa force, il mit tous son poids dans le coups qui frappa violemment l'insecte.  Dans un craquement juteux, la tête du mille patte s'enfonça, éclaboussant au passage Narine et Mitaine d'hémolymphe.

Déconcentrée par le brouillard et l'hémolymphe qui giclait partout, Imay n'arrivait pas à frapper le ver devant elle.  Mais elle soupira de soulagement en entendant un ventilateur démarer et une brise mit à souffler dans la pièce.  Il semblait que Valishan avait réussi à atteindre le générateur.

Naline sauta alors derrière le troisième mille-patte et tenta de le tailler avec sa serpe.  Malheureusement, la carapace chétineuse du ver résista à la lame de la gnome.  On ne put en dire autant de la hache de Nárin.  Le nain profitant du fait que Naline distrayait le millipède, porta un violent coup de hache qui pourfendit la créature.

Les compagnons souraient alors que la victoire semblait s'annoncer facile.  Le bruit d'un flèche se fichant dans la porte se fit alors entendre.  *«Attention, en voilà d'autre !», s'écria Féllian.  En effet, trois autre mille-pattes étaient apparus dans le brume.  Alors qu'un quatrième sortait de sous la bibliothèque au nord de la porte, Imay ne pu s'empêcher de penser qu'il en sortait de partout de ces salles bestioles.  Avec ce brouillard, elle se sentait emprisonnée, enfermée.  L'atmosphère lui pesait.

Les mille-pattes passèrent alors à l'attaque.  Le claquement des mandibules retentisait partout alors que les insectes tentait de vaincre les envahisseurs.   Ils les grincement de la chitine sur le cuire et l'acier emplissait la pièce.  Heureusement, pour les compagnons, les milles-pattes ne semblait pas doter d'une grande intelligence et leurs attaques semblaient inefficace.  Tout de même, un d'entre eux réussit à trouver une faille dans la cuirasse de Michael.  La morssure ajoutat alors une dose supplémentaire de venin dans les veines du frère.*


----------



## Gez (Nov 28, 2004)

*« Décidément, il y en a beaucoup, »* soupira Naline.

Mitaine tenta à nouveau, sans succès _[1 net!]_ de mordre M4. En même temps, un peu effrayée par le nombre de myriapodes, elle recula légèrement dans l'entrée du couloir.

Naline fit un petit bond sur sa gauche afin de faire face à Imay, et attaqua M7. _[20 net! Suivi de 18+2 (tenaille)+0=20. Jet de pourcentage: 66. Dégâts: 6+1+6 (sournois)-1=12.]_

Altran, ayant ramassé sa dague, se déplaça de façon à attaquer M6 (une case vers le N-O, afin que la porte soit dans le bon alignement ; mais il y a peut-être quand même un bonus de couverture pour la CA du mille-pattes, et donc pour celle d'Altran aussi ?). _[Attaque 16+1=17, pourcentage 96, dégâts 2.]_


----------



## Julie (Nov 29, 2004)

Imay tente de frapper M7 malgré le grand inconfort de la salle qui lui pèse sur les épaules. _[HJ: jet d'attaque: 8+2+2=12, jet de pourcentage: 95, dégâts: 3-1=2]_. *"J'ai hâte que le brouillard se dissippe,"* se dit-elle.

Valishan se précipite pour rejoindre ses compagnons tout en dégainant son épée longue. Il s'installe à gauche de Mitaine.


----------



## GPEKO (Nov 29, 2004)

*Nárin*

*"Tiens bon Michael! On dira pas que j'me suis enfui devant une bande d'insecte trop gros pour leur propre bien!"* grogne Nárin alors qu'il tente d'en couper un autre.

HJ: Attaque (sur M5): 4+6=10, pourcentage: 67.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 30, 2004)

Mitaine et Michael n'avait pas beaucoup de chance.  Les myriapodes parvenait à éviter leur coups et lorsque les coups portaient, leur carapace résistait aux chocs.  Mitaine, appeurée par le mille-pattes derrière elle, fit un bon dans le tunnel, grognant et montrant les crocs vers ces gros vers sortis de nulle part.

Alors que Valishan s'apprêtait à aller rejoindre ses compagnons, un détail sur le mur au fond de la niche attira son attention : une décoloration de la pierre qui semblait marquer un frottement.  S'approchant, il s'apperçut qu'un porte secrète était taillée dans le mur.  Rapidement, il déclancha le mécanisme et la porte s'ouvre.

Un grincement de pierre rettenti dans la pièce faisant un drôle d'écho dans le brouillard.  Les compagnons, inquiet, ne purent qu'espérer qu'un piège ou quelque chose du genre n'avait pas été déclanché pendant le combat.

Imay, nerveuse et oppressée par sa claustrophobie, n'arrivait pas à percer la cuirasse du myriapode.  Sa petite épée courte ne faisait que glisser sur la surface chitineuse, ne trouvant pas le joint entre les anneaux qui formaient le corps du monstrueux mille-pattes.

Naline, par contre avait plus de chance.  Sa serpe semblait tailler la chitine comme du beurre. Avec des coups vifs, elle tailla son adversaire en pièce.

Altran n'était pas en reste.  Il s'avança, dague à la main, profitant du cadre de porte pour lui fournir un peu de couvert.  Il attendait patiemment que le ver lui offre l'opportunité de frapper.  Celle-ci vint alors que le myriapode s'avançait pour mordre Imay. Vif comme l'éclair, Altran élança son bras.  Sa dague perça la carapace entre la tête et le thorax pour aller se ficher directement dans le nodule nerveux du mille-pattes.

Pour sa part, Nárin avait beau clammer que les bestioles n'était que des vers trops gros pour leur propre bien, il devait admettre que celui qui était devant lui lui donnait du fil à retordre.  Avec le brouillard, les coups du nain portaient moins bien et il n'arrivait pas à placer sa hache au bon endroit.  De ce fait, la lame ne faisait que rebondir sur la carapace du myriapode. 

Au moins, il n'était pas plus habile que Nárin.  En effet, le mille-pattes n'arrivait pas plus à perser les défense du nain.  Nárin utilisait sa hache à bon escient, parrant aisément les coups de mandibule de monstre.

Puis, du coin de l'oeil, Nárin vit quelque chose qui lui glaça le sang.  Le grand moine en armure laissa tomber son arme et se pris la gorge.  Quelque chose, n'allait pas.  Il demeurait là immobile, sans bouger.  Malgré le bruit de la bataille, Nárin pouvait voir que Michael ne respirait plus.  Puis les genoux du guerrier fléchir et il s'éffondra au sol comme un pantin oublié.  À ses pieds, deux milles-pattes avait leurs mandibules bien enfoncées.

Fario et Féllian n'étant pas en mesure de porter secours au compagnons avec leur flèches, laissèrent tomber leurs arcs et dégainèrent leurs épées.  Il pénétrèrent à l'aveuglette dans la pièce.  Tentant de se frayer un chemin et d'encadrer un mille-patte.


----------



## Gez (Nov 30, 2004)

Mitaine, têtue, continue de s'acharner sur M4, avec toujours aussi peu de chance. _[5+1=6...]_

Naline, une fois débarrassée de son adversaire myriapodesque, s'empresse de se diriger vers Mitaine, guidée par ses grognements, piétinant au passage le tas de chitine qui fut M2. Appercevant le frère à terre, elle s'interromp dans son déplacement et lance son sort de _soin des blessures légères_. _[S'il n'est pas trop tard, Michaël récupère 8+1=9 points de vie.]_

Enfin, Altran se faufile à l'intérieur de la pièce pour attaquer M5 de sa dague. _[19+1=20, suivi de 17+1=18, pourcentage 38, dégâts 1+4.]_


----------



## Julie (Nov 30, 2004)

Valishan se faufila derrière Félian en sortant son épée longue pour attaquer M8. *"N'ayez crainte, mes amis, je suis rentré par un porte secrète derrière le mécanisme du ventilateur,"* s'exclama-t-il pour rassurer ses compagnons.
_[HJ: Jet d'attaque : 14+4 = 18, dégâts: 1+2=3, jet de pourcentage: 99]_

Imay, ne pouvant voir Michael, tenta une dernière fois de frapper un des mille-pattes (M5). _[HJ: jet d'attaque: 13+2+2 = 17, dégâts: 6-1=5, attaque sournoise: 1+0=1, jet de pourcentage: 83]_. Opressée par l'atmosphère, Imay sorti de la pièce (une case au SO) *"Ça ne sert à rien, je n'arrive pas à respirer. Le brouillard m'étouffe. Je dois sortir..."*


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 1, 2004)

*Nárin*

_(en présumant que M5 est morte à son tour)_

Voyant que Naline s'occupe de Michael, Nárin grogne, saute par dessus le corps de son compagnon et va attaquer les bestioles qui ont causées sa chute. 

HJ: Attaque: 9+6=15 (pourcentage:75) dégats:2+3=5; enchaînement (si possible) Attaque: 1 (oups)


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 2, 2004)

Les crocs de Mitaine s'était avéré inefficaces.  Ce n'était cependant pas le cas de l'épée de Valishan et de celle d'Imay qui avaient toutes deux taillée en pièce un myriapode.  Altran fut surpris de voir Imay sortir du nuage de vapeur toussant et respirant profondément.  Elle était pâle et elle titubait un peu en marchant.

Naline voulant porter secours à Mitaine trébuchat pratiquement sur le corps de Michael.  Il était là, immobile, étendu au sol avec un mille-pattes qui lui grugeait un pied.  Voulant porter secours à son compagnons, Naline implorat Zemli.  Une douce lumière l'envahie et elle la laissat couler de ses mains vers le moine-guerrier.  Naline vit les morssures se refermer tranquillement, mais l'homme demeurait là sans bouger.

Altran voyant sa cible tomber, se précipitat à l'intérieur de la pièce, dague à la main.  Malgré le brouillard, il réussit par miracle à ne trébucher sur aucun corps.  Il croisa Naline, agenouillées au près de Michael et il poursuivit sa course pour enfin atteindre le dernier mille-pattes.  À demi à l'aveuglette, sa main s'élançat et frappa la queue du monstre. Au même moment, Nárin, sautant par dessus le corps de son compagnon, abatti sa hache sur la tête de la créature.  Celle s'éffondra, morte.

Alors que tous reprennaient leur souffle, le ventilateur finit par dissiper le brouillard dans la pièce.  Révélant une ancienne bibliothèque.  Mais les livres qui peuplaient les étagères ont été depuis longtemps retirés.


----------



## Gez (Dec 2, 2004)

Naline tente de prendre le poul de frère Michaël pour voir s'il est encore vivant ou non.


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 3, 2004)

*Nárin*

*"Cochonnerie d'vermine!"* s'écrit Nárin alors qu'il écrase, avec le talon sa botte, un des mille-pattes qui bougeait encore. Il approche Naline et son patient. *"Alors, comment il va?"* dit Nárin avec un peu d'inquiétude.


----------



## Julie (Dec 3, 2004)

Valishan, ne pouvant rien pour aider Michael, examine l'échelle et le plafond de la pièce. _[HJ: Servait-elle simplement à rejoindre les étagères trop hautes ou y-a-t-il une trappe au plafond.]_

Imay s'assoit un long instant, question de reprendre son souffle et ses esprits.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 3, 2004)

Le pouls de Michael était faible et irrégulier.  Bien que ses blessures c'étaient cicatrisées grâce à la magie naturelle de Naline, quelque chose l'empêchait de récupérer.  Il semblait demeurer là, immobile, à l'article de la mort.  Sa respiration était difficile et s'accrochait dans le fond de sa gorge.  On aurait dit un vieillard avec un vilaine pneumonie qui tentait d'aspirer les dernières gorgées d'air avant de mourrir.  Naline et Nárin sentaient tous deux que la mort rôdait dans cette pièce et qu'elle n'en n'avait pas eu asser des huit mille-pattes.

 Pendant ce temps, Valishan examinait l'échelle.  Elle était montée sur des roulettes et elle donnait accès aux étagères les plus élevée de la pièce.  Les roues rouillées grinçaient bruyamment lorsque l'échelle était déplacée.

 Il n'y avait rien à voir de ce côté.  Pourtant, quelque chose intriguait l'elfe.  Il se tennait debout près de l'échelle examinant les alentours du regard.  C'est alors qu'il remarquat que les étagères du mur nord n'avait pas tout à fait les mêmes proportions que les autres.  Elles était moins profondes.  Une minuscule fente entourait un pan d'étagères au centre de la pièce.


----------



## Gez (Dec 4, 2004)

Naline s'écrie:
*« Il va très mal. J'ai guéri une partie de ses blessures, mais le poison l'a très affaibli ! Il faut le faire sortir à l'air pur de dehors, et l'emmener chez les religieux, qui pourront prendre soin de lui pendant qu'il se rétablit. Sinon, il va mourir ! »*

Est-il possible de se débrouiller pour bricoler un brancard accroché à l'automate ? De cette façon, le trajet serait vite fait. Si oui, Altran tente d'en faire un, selon les instruction de Naline qui reste à veiller Michaël, et au besoin lui assiste la respiration en appuyant sur son ventre pour aider l'air à sortir, etc. Après, se juchant sur la tête de l'automate, elle repart vers l'escalier de l'entrée, rejoint en vitesse le temple sur son étrange monture confie son précieux fardeau, et part rejoindre les autres à l'aventure. *« Ça fera du bien à Mimi de revoir un peu l'extérieur, tant qu'à faire, »* dit-elle.


----------



## Julie (Dec 6, 2004)

*"Je crois qu'il serait bon que quelqu'un d'autre vous accompagne, Naline. Nous ne savons jamais quels dangers rôdent dans les parages. Nous resterons dans cette pièce jusqu'à votre retrour. Cependant, je voudrais bien savoir ce qu'il se cache derrière cette bibliothèque,"* dit Valishan, en poinant la bibliothèque en question. *"Nous pourrons explorer ceci en attendant votre retour. S'il s'agit de plus qu'une simple petite pièce, nous vous attendrons avant de continuer."*

Perdue dans ses angoisses, Imay entend la conversation, mais n'intègre pas son contenu. Elle reste assise encore quelques instants. Ensuite, elle réussie à se lever et rejoint ses compagnons. Avant que Naline ne parte, elle demande à Diero d'un ton angoissé: *"Mon frère, ne pouvez-vous rien pour Michael? Cela permetterait de continuer plus rapidement."*


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 6, 2004)

*Nárin*



> Naline s'écrie:
> *« Il va très mal. J'ai guéri une partie de ses blessures, mais le poison l'a très affaibli ! Il faut le faire sortir à l'air pur de dehors, et l'emmener chez les religieux, qui pourront prendre soin de lui pendant qu'il se rétablit. Sinon, il va mourir ! »*



*"Ouais, c'est probablement ce qu'il vaut d'mieux."* Sur ce, Nárin se met à l'oeuvre avec son pied-de-biche et sa masse. Il défait un ou deux meubles de la pièce, pour récupérer des longs morceaux de bois qui serviront à la fabrication du brancard. Lorsque la gnome propose l'utilisation du pulvérisateur, Nárin ajoute: *"T'es sûr que c'te machine va pouvoir monter les escaliers? À deux porteurs, on risque moins de l'échapper."*


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 9, 2004)

Diero regardait le frère Michael étendu, paralysé.  La scène lui glaçait le sang.  *«Je ne peux qu'atténuer ses souffrances, Imay.  Je n'ai rien pour lutter contre le poison.  De toutes manière, au point où il en est, je crois que ce serait mieux de le ramener au monastère.»*

Grâce à la hache de Nárin, un brancard fut rapidement assemblé.  Le fixé au pulvérisateur s'avéra plus difficile.  La démarche de l'automate faisait en sorte que la civière était projetée dans tous les sens.  Rapidement, les compagnons durent se rendre à l'évidence qu'il allait être nécessaire de transporter eux-même le paladin.

Nárin, Naline, Diero et Mitaine se mirent donc en route pour accompagner Michael jusqu'au Monastère de St-Étienne-les-Roses, où il pourrait être remis sur pied par les siens.  Le trajet fut long et pénible.  Le guerrier ne pesait pas une plume et Diero n'avait pas la force du nain.  C'est donc sur le coup de midi, sous une pluie fine et froide, que les compagnons cognèrent à la porte du monastère.

On ne peut pas dire que l'accueil fut des plus chaleureux.  Mais après quelques explications, le moines prirent en charge leur frère.

Pendant ce temps, Imay, Valishan, Altran et les deux-demi elfes fouillaient la nouvelle salle qu'ils avaient trouver.  Alors qu'il entraient dans la pièce poussièreuse une image translucide d'un vieux gnome rabougri apparu.  Il était courbé par l'âge et avait un rubis étincelant à la place de l'oeil gauche.

Il dit d'abord en gnome : *«JAG er Emirstul , bibliotekarie av Jzadirune. Rullen du soyka har blitt oydelaygg till haylla du och mig sjaylvaste frayn vissnande in i nothingness. Fayrbannelsen om Foyrsvinna begynt hayr , i de hayr mystiker sal , och hayr den vilja finnas kvar. Bli carful vad du finna , och sinne vad. Ayn magi var wrought hayr.»*  Puis il poursuit en devinois : *«Je suis Emirystul, bibliothéquaire de Jzadirune.  Les parchemins que vous cherchez ont été détruits pour prévenir que vous et d'autres disparaissiez.  La malédiction de la Transparence a commencé ici, entre ces murs, et c'est ici qu'elle doit rester.  Soyez prudents avec tout ce que vous trouvez, particulièrement envers la magie que qui provient de cette cité.»*

Le compagnons ne peuvent constater en effet que toutes les étagères qui bordent les murs de cette pièce rectangulaires sont vides et poussiéreuses.

En attendant le retour des autres, les compagnons fouillèrent de fond en comble la pièce.  Avec la quantité de passages secrets dans le secteur, un autre passage n'aurait pas été une surprise.  Mais malgré tous leurs efforts, il ne semblait y avoir qu'une seule issue à cette bibliothèque: celle par laquelle les compagnons étaient entrés.  Valishan et Imay était en train de se dépoussiérer lorsque Nárin, Mitaine et Naline réapparurent. C'est alors qu'ils apprirent que Diero était rester à la surface pour aider à la guérison de Michael.

Sans le prêtre et le paladin, le groupe leur semblait beaucoup plus petit tout à coup...


----------



## Julie (Dec 9, 2004)

*"Alors qu'est-ce qu'on fait maintenant? On entre dans la grande pièce par la porte de la pièce adjaçente, la palissade ou l'autre côté? Je ne crois pas qu'il soit judicieux de défoncer la porte. Jusqu'à présent les créatures ont cruser des nouveaux tunels avec leurs automates. Elles n'ont pas défoncer les portes. Il serait probablement plus rapide de défoncer la palissade que de défoncer un mur ou de faire le tour. Cependant, tout avantage de surprise sera rapidement perdu. Qu'en pensez-vous?"*


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 9, 2004)

*Nárin*

*"Ouais, ces drôles de portes sont probablement piègées, comme l'reste de ce labyrinthe..."* Nárin réfléchit un moment et ajoute. *"Moi, j'opt'rais pour les barricades. L'pulvérisateur en fera qu'une bouchée. Excellent pour faire une entrée en force."*


----------



## Gez (Dec 10, 2004)

Altran: *« Vous pensez que c'est la meilleure chose à faire ? Ça va nous priver de l'effet de surprise, en tout cas. Et on ne sait pas sur quoi on va tomber. »*

Naline: *« C'est vrai qu'ils restent d'autres pièces à voir, et celle-ci fut visiblement condamnée pour empêcher la sortie plutôt que l'entrée... Qui sait sur quoi on va tomber, peut-être un grand nombres de chiffons animés... »*


----------



## Julie (Dec 10, 2004)

Gez said:
			
		

> Altran: *« Vous pensez que c'est la meilleure chose à faire ? Ça va nous priver de l'effet de surprise, en tout cas. Et on ne sait pas sur quoi on va tomber. »*
> 
> Naline: *« C'est vrai qu'ils restent d'autres pièces à voir, et celle-ci fut visiblement condamnée pour empêcher la sortie plutôt que l'entrée... Qui sait sur quoi on va tomber, peut-être un grand nombres de chiffons animés... »*





_Valishan_
*"C'est vrai. Par contre, si nous voulons entrer par l'autre côté, il faudrait retourner dans la fameuse salle d'invisibilité, où nous avons perdu un ami. Je doute que nous ayons l'avantage de la surprise en passant par l'autre côté avec cet automate. Il n'est pas très silencieux. En passant de ce côté-ci, nous ne pourrons pas être pris au dépourvu dans un de ces satanés tunels. Nous pouvons également contrôler l'automate à distance et se mettre à couvert dans les alcoves du corridor. De toutes façon nous n'aurons pas le choix d'affronter le ou les assaillants se trouvant de l'autre côté de cette palissade. Si nous perdons le contrôle de la situation, nous pourrons toujours nous enfuir pas le laboratoire d'alchimie en fermant la porte secrète derrière nous."*


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 12, 2004)

_[HJ : Je suis désolé, j'avais oublié de faire un jet lorsque Nárin est passé devant, deux fois plutôt qu'une ! ]_

Alors que les autres discutaient de la possibilité d'enfoncer la palissade, une pensée lui triturait l'esprit.  Il avait l'impression d'avoir vu quelque chose, quelque chose d'important, mais il parvenait pas à s'en souvenir.  Il repassait en mémoire tout cette journée.  Tentait de voir ce qu'il aurait bien pu oublier.

L'allée et Michael, l'arrivée dans Jzadirune,  le combat avec les chiffons, les portes secrètes... Les portes secrètes ! C'était ça ! Dans l'escalier d'accès, il y avait des marques sur le plancher.  Elles étaient pratiquement invisible, mais son oeil aguerrit les avaient vues.  Dans l'empressement, de s'occuper de Michael, il n'y avait guère porté d'attention, mais maintenant qu'il avait le temps de souffler, l'image du pallier lui revenait à l'esprit.


----------



## Gez (Dec 14, 2004)

*« Alors, où va t'on ? Pensez-vous que cette barricade soit vraiment pour retenir les victimes enlevées prisonnières ? Elle me semble un peu excessive pour des prisonnier humains ou gnomes... Regardez, voilà d'autres endroits où nous pourrions aller. »*


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 14, 2004)

*Nárin*

Le visage de Nárin s'illumine tout à coup, comme s'il venait de se rappeler quelquechose. *"Mais attendez qu'j'y pense ! L'pallier, dans l'escalier d'entrée ! Il y avait des marques sur l'sol. Ça fait pas tout seul des marque comme ça sur les planchers de roc. J'parie qu'il y a une autre d'ces portes secrètes là-bas."*


----------



## Gez (Dec 18, 2004)

Naline: *« Une porte secrète tout près de l'entrée ? On pourrait jeter un coup d'oeil. C'est peut-être plus prudent que de voir ce qu'il y a derrière cette barrière. Sinon, il y a de nombreuses choses à voir encore autour de la pièce aux lumières dansantes. Je propose que l'on y aille. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 18, 2004)

Un concensus c'étant dessiné, les compagnons rebroussèrent donc chemin jusqu'à l'escalier qui les avaient mené dans les entrailles du volcan de Chaudière.  La fatigue des derniers jours et le désir de revoir le ciel se faisait plus cruellement sentir avec la proximité de la porte de la boutique de M. Ghelves.

Imay et Naline n'eurent aucune difficulté à trouver la porte secrète une fois les marques sur le planché indiquées par Nárin.  La porte était taillée dans le mur sud du deuxième pallier.  L'agencement des pierres était bien réussi et la prote aurait pratiquement été invisible si ce n'est des marques qu'elle avait tailler dans la pierre de l'escalier.  Un défaut d'ajustement des charnières probablement...

Avec trépidation Imay ouvrit le passage secret.  Aussitôt la porte ouvert que la déception pu se lire sur son petit visage en forme de coeur.  La pièce était longue et poussiéreuse.  Aucune autre issue n'était visible.  On aurait dit un débarras abandonné et vide.


----------



## Gez (Dec 19, 2004)

Altran: *« Pas d'inquiétude, ce complexe emboîte les passages secrets comme des poupées gigognes. Il y a peut-être une autre porte dans ce débarras. »*

Naline: *« D'autant que vu les dimensions de l'endroit, et d'après la carte, il y a une pièce juste derrière le mur est. Je vais l'inspecter. »*

_[Fouille: 1d20+5. J'inaugure ici la fonction de jet de dé intégré à ENWorld!]_
[dice]


----------



## Julie (Dec 21, 2004)

*"Effectivement, selon la carte il devrait y avoir une pièce à l'extrémité du couloir. Allons trouver cette porte secrète. Valishan, d'après vous est-ce que ce passage est souvent utilisé?"*

_[HJ: jet de sens de la nature pour Valishan 1d20 +7]_
[dice]


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 24, 2004)

L'examen de la couche de poussière sur le plancher par Valishan révèle qu'il y a déjà eu d'autres personnes qui sont entrées dans ce débarras.  Par contre, l'accumulation de poussière est telle qu'il lui est impossible de dire si les traces entre et sortes, ni dans quelle direction elles se dirigent.

 Naline, quant à elle ne trouve rien d'anormal dans cette petite pièce.


----------



## Gez (Dec 26, 2004)

Naline: *« Non, je ne trouve pas de passage ici. C'est curieux, j'étais sûre qu'il y en aurait un, ça paraissait si logique... »*

Altran: *« Alors, que fait-on, inspecte-t'on les salles autour de celle aux lumières dansante ? »*


----------



## GPEKO (Dec 29, 2004)

*Nárin*

*"Bah! J'suis pas prêt d'abandonner si vite! Si vous dites qu'il y a une salle de l'autre côté, j'suis sûr qu'il y a une porte. D'plus, personne n'serait venu ici si c'n'est qu'un cul-de-sac. Allez, laissez l'nain travailler, m'dame Naline."* Nárin commence alors une longue inspection du mur de pierre.

_HJ: Nárin 'prend 20' pour chercher le mur que Naline et Imay indiquent (le résultat est 22, en présumant que le 'stonecunning' s'applique)._


----------



## Julie (Dec 31, 2004)

Imay aide Narin à examiner minutieusement le mur. *"C'est effectiement logique qu'il y ait une porte en quelque part sur ce mur. C'est d'autant plus logique qu'il y a eut de la circulation dans ce couloir..."*


----------



## Gez (Jan 4, 2005)

*« Si vous le dite. Moi, je n'ai rien vu, en tout cas, mais bon, hein, si vous voulez vous esquintez les yeux à inspecter ces pierres, libre à vous. Faudrait juste qu'on ne perde pas trop de temps pour ce cul-de-sac. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 5, 2005)

Ce ne fut pas long que l'oeil aguerrit du nain découvrit le mécanisme d'ouverture d'un porte secrete dans le mur est.  C'était une simple pierre qui n'était pas tout à fait à sa place qui pouvait être enfoncée.  Naline l'avait confondue avec une simple usure du mur, mais le nain avait sut tout de suite que ce n'était pas le cas.

Il s'empressa d'enfoncer le bouton.  Dans son empressement de faire avancer les choses, il n'avait pas détecté la mince fente taillée dans la pierre du plancher.  Imay, l'avait vu, mais elle n'eut pas le temps d'avertir Nárin.  Imay, Naline et Nárin entendir un déclic et le sol se défila sous leur pieds.

Avméa devait veiller sur eux, car dans un effort suprême, ils bondir tous.  Imay et Nárin à travers la porte secrète entre-ouverte, Naline et Mitaine faisant un bond en arrière.  Une énorme fosse s'ouvrait alors sous leurs pieds, laissant entrevoir un masse sombre et huileuse à quelque mètres plus bas.  La poussière en tombant, entrait en contact avec la masse et la faisait bouillonner.

Imay et Nárin reconnure aussitôt ce dont il s'agissait.  Lui en avait vu lors d'une campagne il y a quelques années, elle l'avait vu dans une foire : une vase noire, vicieuse et corrosive !  La vision de cette huile visqueuse leur donnait des frisson dans le dos.  

Naline frisonnat alors d'effroi, mais la vase n'en était pas la cause.  Dans la pièce, derrière Imay et Nárin se tenait deux énormes humanoïdes prognates avec une chevelure fournie et une grosse barbe.  Ils étaient bien armées et portaient des armures de qualité.  Ses deux compagnons, ne les avaient pas remarqués en tentant de sauver leur peau et ils avaient maintenant le dos tourné.  Les deux hobegobelins, eux n'avaient pas eux cette malchance et ils était prêts.  Ils tenainent dans leur main une javeline.  Impuissante, Naline vit les javeline s'élancer en direction de Nárin et Imay.

Le premier avait mal visé et la javeline passa au dessus de la tête d'Imay.  Nárin voyant le regard estomaqué de Naline fit volte-face et ne put éviter le projectile.  Heureusement son armure abosrbat la majorité de l'impact, ne lui laissant qu'une petite entaille sur le bras (-1 pv).

Tourné vers l'intérieur de la pièce, Imay et Nárin l'examinèrent rapidement du regard.  La pièce était octogonale et le plancher en bois était en fait une grande plateforme supportée par de grande chaînes passées dans d'énormes poulies suspendues au plafonds environ cinq mètres plus haut.  Un bout des chaînes était rivetées au plancher alors que l'autre bout disparaissait dans des trous pratiqué dans la plateforme.  Par ailleurs, il y avait un levier en acier sur le mur nord-est.  C'est tout ce qu'ils eurent le temps de constater alors que les deux hobegobelins chargeaient en leur direction.

Pendant ce temps, derrière eux, le puits se refermait tranquillement, réarmant du même coup le piège qui avait failli les prendre.

_[C'est à vous, j'aurais besoin de vos initiatives, s.v.p.  Pour une raison quelconque, je n'arrive pas à joindre la carte.  Je vais réessayer demain.]_


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 5, 2005)

*Nárin*

*"C'est pas vos p'tites baguettes qui vont m'arrêter, saleté d'gob'lin!"* crie Nárin alors qu'il s'avance vers le hobgobelin le plus proche, tout en préparant sa fidèle hache. Habitué à combattre les gobelinoïdes, le nain tente d'achever son adversaire rapidement en visant le cou de son adversaire.

_[HJ: Initiative: [dice] 

Nárin attaque le hobgobelin avec un point d'attaque en puissance, augmentant ainsi les dégâts à 1d10+4 alors que son bonus d'attaque demeure +6, grâce à son bonus racial contre les goblinoïdes. 

Est-ce que je dois faire une réponse pour chaque jet?_


----------



## GPEKO (Jan 5, 2005)

HJ: 'le nain tente d'achever son adversaire rapidement en visant le cou de son adversaire'

adversaire ... adversaire. Ouin, pas fort mais je ne peut pas éditer la réponse à cause du dé ... Espérons que Gez ne me critique pas trop ...   

Tant qu'a y être : Jet d'attaque (+6): [dice]

si c'est réussi: les dégats sont : 1+4=5


----------



## Gez (Jan 6, 2005)

Initiatives, dans l'ordre alphabétique: Altran (+2), Crista (+3), Mitaine (+4), Naline (+2):
[dice=4]20[/dice]

Mitaine, inquiétée par la vase, se réfugie derrière sa maîtresse, dans le coin de la pièce. Si le piège s'est refermé, Altran s'avance prudemment dessus, prêt à bondir en arrière si ça rebouge. Une fois sur la première case de la dalle piégée, et s'il n'a pas eu à battre en retraite, il lance _hébètement_ sur le hoggobelin 1. (Le hobgob ne peut pas agir pour un tour ; Volonté DD 13 annule.)


----------



## Gez (Jan 6, 2005)

Zut, j'oubliais qu'on est limité à trois dés, pas un de plus. Bon, on recommence. Crista n'ayant pas grand' chose à faire, elle se passera d'init.

Altran +2, Mitaine +4, Naline +2.
[dice]

Quand à Naline, elle ne fait rien ce tour-ci, n'ayant pas envie de mettre son poids sur la dalle en même temps que celui d'Altran.


----------



## Julie (Jan 11, 2005)

Imay sort son épée courte et se met en défense totale _[HJ: initiative 12+6=18]_.

_[HJ: j'ai de al difficulté avec ENWorld alors je n'ai pas la carte]_
Valishan tend son arc et tire sur un des hobgobelin dans son champ de vision. _[HJ: attaque 6+5=11; s'il ne voit pas d'hobgobelin il se déplace suffisemment pour en voir un. Initiative 12+7=19]_


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 12, 2005)

Mitaine, craintive des planchers qui bougent tout seul bondit en arrière et se réfugie derrière sa maîtresse, laissant la voie libre pour Altran. Le jeune ensorceleurs prit son courage à deux mains et s'avança tranquillement sur la grande dalle. Il sentait déjà les énergies ésotériques s'écouler en lui alors qu'il invoquait un sort. _Hébétement_ n'était pas un sort puissant, mais il allait peut-être aider ses amis. C'est avec satisfaction qu'il vit le hobgobelin qu'il visait abaisser avec un regard confus.

 Valishan voyant que la dalle tenait, traversat d'un bon le piège et pénétra dans la pièce. Voyant le résultat du sort d'Altran, l'elfe déchocha un tir sur l'ennemi ensorcelé. Malheureusement, l'armure de lattes que portait la créature dévia la flèche sans effets.

   Nárin s'avança et tenta également de profiter de l'_hébetement_ du premier hobgobelin. Malheureusement, distrait par la présence du deuxième à ses côtés, le nain ne parvint pas à pénétrer l'armure de son adversaire.

 Fario et Féllian s'avancèrent à leur tour, arc à la main. Ils décochèrent sans hésiter une flèche, concentrant leur tir sur le hobgobelin _hébété._ Finalement, la flèche de Féllian porta un coup. Le coup avait dû faire mal car, les genoux de la créature fléchir un instant sous l'impact.

 Le deuxième hobgobelin, avait les mains pleines avec Nárin devant lui. Crachant des injures à son ennemi dans sa langue gutturale, il dégaina son épée et attaqua. Les feintes et les attaques étaient primitives et Nárin n'eut aucune difficulté à parrer les coups.

_[C'est à vous, mes amis.  Voici l'ordre d'initiative :_



_Mitaine, Altran et Valishan 19_
_Imay 18_
_Naline 15_
_Nárin 12_
_Fario et Féllian 10_
_Hobgobelins 6]_


----------



## Gez (Jan 12, 2005)

Altran ne reste pas plus longtemps sur cette dalle mobile et se précipite vers la porte D, passant derrière Valishan. Il veut pouvoir la bloquer au cas où des renforts pour les hobgobelins arriveraient par là.

Si la dalle reste stable après ça, Naline ordonne à sa peureuse de renarde d'attaquer les hobgobs. Elle intime par contre l'ordre à l'automate de ne pas bouger, car elle craint que son poids ne fasse céder la dalle piégée. Elle-même franchi le passage dangereux et dégaine sa dague.

A la fin de ces actions, Na est donc entre Fe et Va (4 cases), Mi entre Na et Nr (6 cases), et Al entre Va et D (5 cases: 3 en diagonale, qui comptent pour 4, et une "à l'horizontale").


----------



## Julie (Jan 18, 2005)

_[HJ: désolée, je croyais avoir déjà répondu   ]_

Imay se déplace au nord-ouest du premier hobgobelin et l'attaque de toutes ses forces. _[HJ: jet d'attaque 13+2=15, dégâts 2+0=2]_

Valishan décoche un autre tir en direction du deuxième assaillant. _[HJ: attaque 12+5-4=13, dégâts 1+0=1]_


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 19, 2005)

_[Désolé du retard, mais je n'arrivais pas à faire afficher mon message... ]

_La flèche de Valishan était juste. Elle frappa le hobgobelin de plein fouet. Cependant, le métal de l'armure résistat et le projectile tomba au sol, sa tête déformée par l'impact. L'humanoïde tourna le regard vers l'elfe un instant, un sourire fendant ses lèvres et révélant ses grand crocs. Il pointa un doigt vers Valishan et prononça quelques mots dans sa langue avant de porter à nouveau toute son attention sur Nárin.

 Alors qu'Altran prenait place près de l'autre porte, Imay s'avançait pour s'engager auprès du hobgobelin hébété. Malheureusement, par le temps qu'elle l'atteignait, le sort d'Altran prenait fin. Alors qu'Imay avait espérer profiter d'une ouverture rapide, elle se trouvait à combattre un hobgobelin en pleine forme. Le grand humanoïde parrait aisément ses coups.

_[HJ : rappel à Gez et Julie, les gnome ont un bonus racial de +1 à l'attaque contre les hobgobelins]_

 Mitaine et Naline s'approchèrent de leurs compagnons. Leurs pas étaient légers sur le plancher de bois. Elles étaient prudentes et n'osaient pas encore s'engager dans un combat de corps à corps avec les deux brutes.

 Ce n'était pas le cas de Nárin qui était au prises avec un hobgobelin pour qui le nombre d'adversaires ne semblait être qu'une motivation à une attaque plus féroce. Les deux s'échangeaient attaques et contre-attaques sans vergogne. Nárin tentait autant qu'il le pouvait de mettre en application les techniques spéciales contre les goblinoïdes qu'il connaissait, il n'arrivait pas à les enchaîner correctement. Le hobgobelin ne lui en laissait pas le temps.

 Fario voulant porter secours à Nárin et Imay contournât les deux hobgobelins et alla les prendres par derrière, épée à la main. Les hobgobelins l'avaient vu venir et était prêts pour lui. Ils lancèrent une série d'attaque contre le demi-elfe s'attendant à le pourfendre aisément. C'était mal connaître l'agilité de l'homme. Comme dans une danse, Fario évita soigneusement les lames des goblinoïdes et parvint à se placer dangereusement dans leur dos.

 Féllian, quant à lui tenait à ne pas se laisser distancer par son «frère». Laissant tombe son arc, il dégaina ses deux épées et se précipitat dans la mélée.

 Les deux gardes, pressés de toutes parts, commençaient à sentir la soupe chaude. Ils savaient qu'ils étaient en mauvaise posture. Par contre, l'un d'eux n'était pas encore touché et l'autre tenait encore debout. La chance semblait être de leur côté, mais ils devait changer de stratégie.

 Les deux hobobelins se replièrent donc vers les murs, question de se protéger le dos et de ne pas se faire encercler, même si cela signifait se séparer. Malheureusement pour eux, leurs déplacements les mettaient dans une position d'attaque difficile. Les coups ne parvenaient pas à pénétrer les défenses de leurs ennemis. Patience... se disaient-ils. Notre tour viendra.

_[Voici le nouvel ordre d'initiative __
_ 

_Altran et Valishan 19_
_Imay 18_
_Naline 15_
_Mitaine 14_
_Nárin 12_
_Fario et Féllian 10_
_Hobgobelins 6]_


----------



## Gez (Jan 19, 2005)

Altran tente un nouvel _hébètement_, sur le Hobgob 2 cette fois.

Naline se déplace pour être à coté d'Altran, et attaque Hobgob 2. De cette façon, elle prend la brute en tenaille grace à Fario. _[Attaque: 14+2 (tenaille)+1 (racial)=17, dégâts 2-1 (Force)+5 (sournois)=6.]_

Mitaine vient s'installer à côté de sa maîtresse et attaque le même hobgobelin. _[Attaque 8+1=9, dégâts, bof, pas la peine.]_


----------



## Julie (Jan 19, 2005)

Imay tente de se placer directement au nord du premier hobgobelin pour permettre à Felian de le prendre en tenaille par la suite. Ensuite, elle tente d'attaquer, mais en vain. _[HJ: attaque 4+2+1=7]_

Valishan, quand à lui, ne se laisse pas impressionner par le regard du hobgobelin. Il déteste ces créatures et leur revoie un regard tout aussi meurtrier. Il s'acharne donc sur le deuxième hobgobelin. _[HJ: attaque 11+5-4=12]_


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 24, 2005)

Alors qu'Altran termine son incantation, un regard vide emplie les yeux du hobgobelin.  Son épée longue s'abaisse et il reste là béat.  Valishan voyant une oportunité décoche un tir.  Mais il ne peut s'empêcher de jurer tout bas alors que l'armure de lattes encaisse le coup et empêche la flèche de percer.

 Les gnomes quant à eux passe à l'action.  Le premier hobgobelin voit Imay venir et se place en position défensive entre elle et Féllian.  Il est donc en mesure de parer ses coups aisément.  L'autre, par contre, _hébété _ne se déplace pratiquement pas alors que Naline s'approche.  Les mouvements lents et à peine défensifs du goblinoïdes permettent à Naline de trouver une faille dans son armure : une lame d'acier mal attachée près des côtes.  Rapide comme l'éclaire, la gnome s'élance et enfonce son poignard.  Elle sent la chaire résister un instant puis percer alors que la lame s'enfonce profondément dans le thorax de son adversaire.  Lorsqu'elle retire la lame, un sang sombre gicle de la blessure.  Les yeux du hobgobelin s'écarcille alors qu'il comprend soudainement que la petite gnome vient de le tuer.  Ses genoux fléchissent et il s'affaisse raide mort.

 Mitaine qui bondissait pour mordre l'ennemi de sa maîtresse s'arrête et renifle le corps un instant avant de grogner avec un petit air satisfait.

 Nárin voyant sa cible tomber, se retourne et s'élance violamment contre l'autre goblinoïde, coupant au passage Féllian qui allait prendre une position offensive en face d'Imay.  Son adversaire, concentré jusqu'alors sur Féllian et Imay est pris au dépourvu par la férocité de l'attaque du nain.  Il tente tant bien que mal de parer les coup, mais son épée tremble sous les chocs violents de la hache de guerre.  Puis soudainement, Nárin inverse sa prise sur hache et d'un coups de revert frappe durement l'entre-jambe, taillardant profondément la cuisse et l'abdomen de la créature.  Celle-ci crie de douleur, laissant tomber son arme et tantant de contenir le sang qui s'écoule de son artère fémorale et ses tripes qui s'échappent.  C'est peine perdue.  En quelques secondes, elle s'éffondre, morte au bout de son sang.  Le barbare nain relève la tête, le visage couvert du sang de son adversaire et... sourit !

_[Un critique pour Nárin ! 28 points de dégâts d'un coup ! ]_


----------



## Gez (Jan 24, 2005)

*« Beurk! Je sais qu'on a pas vraiment eu le choix, mais je déteste devoir tuer. Même d'infâmes gobelins. Enfin... Il faudrait voir s'ils n'ont pas quelque chose d'utile sur eux, comme une clef ou une carte ou quoi que ce soit... »*

*« Et après, les mettre sur la dalle piégée pour se débarasser d'eux, »* réplique Altran.

Naline reprend : *« à ce propos, je n'ose pas faire passer notre machine de guerre dessus, et la porte de cette pièce est une porte D, dont nous n'avons pas la clef. Si nous ne la trouvons pas, la seule issue est par la porte piégée. Cependant, on a déjà vu un tel piège, et Imay avait trouvé à proximité un levier permettant de bloquer la trappe pour qu'elle ne bascule plus. Il devrait y avoir la même chose, ce qui permettrait de faire passer l'automate sans trop de craintes. Et aussi, sans doute, une commande pour cet endroit-là -- cette plate-forme ressemble fort à a un ascenseur. Ce qui signifierait qu'on a enfin trouvé la voie d'accès vers la partie ou les prisonniers sont retenus ! »*


----------



## Julie (Jan 26, 2005)

Imay
*"C'est vrai que le placher de cette salle est en bois, tandis que tous les autres étaient en pierre. Il y a anguille sous roche. Jevais tenter de trouver le mécanisme pour le plancher piégé. Ensuite je pourrai vous aider à examiner les créatures et la salle plus en détail."*

Valishan
*"Voyons ce que ces créatures peuvent avoir d'utile..."*
Valishan prends son temps pour fouiller les corps


----------



## Guillaume (Jan 26, 2005)

Imay examine d'abord le levier qui se trouve dans la salle.  Il ne semble pas être relié à la porte.  Il est trop loin et il nécessiterait beaucoup trop d'engrenages pour être efficace.  Par contre, les chaînes qui retiennent le plancher...  Elle examine ensuite la porte.  Le mécanisme de déclanchement du piège semble être lié à l'ouverture de la porte secrète.  Cependant, elle a beau fouiller, elle ne trouve aucun indice qui lui permettrait de dire comment le piège se désactive.

Pendant ce temps, Valishan «fait les poches» des hobgobelins.  C'est un travail plutôt gluant considérant les blessures qu'ils ont subits.  Il trouve quelques pièces (25 couronnes et 50 écus).  Outres leurs armes, les hobgobelins ne semble avoir rien d'autre sur eux (2 armure lamellaires, deux rondaches en acier, deux épées longues et deux javelines).

Naline pour sa part n'a pas plus de chance qu'Imay pour trouver un autre levier.  Par contre elle est convaicue que le levier qui est dans la pièce sert à faire monter et descendre le plancher grâce au chaînes.


----------



## Gez (Jan 26, 2005)

*«Pour le piège, si son mécanisme n'est pas ici-même, il sera dans une pièce cachée accessible par ici ou par à-côté. Les hobgobelins n'avaient pas de clef pour passer par la porte en D, et elle est fermée. Ils sont donc nécessairement arrivé par le même endroit que nous -- avec le piège. Or, peu de gens aiment devoir faire des acrobaties périlleuses chaque jour en se rendant à son poste de faction, donc ils ont certainement mis au point un procédé pour ne pas risquer la mort chaque fois qu'ils entrent, ou sortent, d'ici. Nous n'avons pas vu ici de planches amovibles ou d'autres truc comme ça qu'ils pourraient utiliser pour faire un pont, c'est donc qu'il y a un levier.»*

Après cette démonstration quasi-mathématique, Naline entreprend de fouiller les murs de la pièce, en particulier ceux qui sont à côté du passage secret.

_[Fouille 14+5=19.]_


----------



## Julie (Feb 2, 2005)

*"Le piège était relié à l'ouverture de la porte, alors je vais examiner les murs du couloir."* Imay s'empresse donc de traverser les dalles piégées pour aller examiner le couloir. 
_[HJ: fouille 7+7=14]_


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 3, 2005)

La recherche d'Imay s'avéra infructueuse. Elle avait beau examiner le couloir d'une extrémité à l'autre elle ne trouvait rien. Il y avait bien sûr le piège, mais rien d'autre que ses compagnons et elle n'avaient pas déjà trouvé.

Alors que Fario et Féllian montaient la garde, Naline se mit à fouiller la salle à la recherche d'un passage secret, d'un levier cacher, n'importe quoi qui pourrait rendre le piège inoffensif. Après un moment, Nárin vint se joindre à elle.

C'est alors qu'ils trouvère une pierre légèrement saillante près du mur sud-ouest de la pièce. Il était facile de la manquer étant donnée qu'elle était tout près du plancher. En appuyant dessus, une porte jusqu'à présent cachée se détacha du mur révellant une pièce derrière. D'où elle se tenait, Naline pouvait déjà voir un levier sur le mur nord. Il était abaissé.


----------



## Gez (Feb 4, 2005)

*« Parfait ! Je suis sûre que ce levier immobilise le piège ! »*

Naline rentre, relève le levier, et cherche un moyen de le bloquer en position levée, si possible.

Puis elle inspecte le reste de la pièce, pour voir s'il y aurait quoique ce soit d'utile. Enfin, elle demande à Nárin de chercher un éventuel passage secret ici, et à Altran de surveiller le levier, pendant qu'elle va chercher l'automate et le fait prendre place sur la plate forme octagonale.


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 6, 2005)

*CLIC!*

Le son résonnait encore dans les oreilles d'Imay qui se tenait immobile dans le couloir.  Chaque muscle de son corp était tendu.  Elle tentait de détecter le moindre mouvement du sol, des murs et du plancher.  Avait-elle marché sur quelque chose ? Avait-elle accroché un fil invisible ? Quel piège avait-elle par mégarde déclanché ?

L'apparition de Naline toute souriante la fit sursauté.  C'est à ce moment qu'elle compris que le déclanchement qu'elle avait entendu était celui du cran de sureté sur le piège lorsque la druide avait remonté le levier.

*****

Faire traverser l'automate s'était avérer d'une simplicité déconcertante.  Le levier était resté immobile et la dalle semblait pouvoir supporter des charges énormes lorsque le cran de sureté était en place.

Naline et Imay n'avait pas pu s'empêcher de grincer des dents lorsque les pas de la machine avait résonné bruyamment sur le plancher de bois.  Les planches avaient grincées sous le poids, mais semblait tenir bon.

Nárin, pour sa part n'avait trouvé aucun passage secret.  La salle, outre le levier, semblait totalement vide et sans issues.


----------



## Gez (Feb 6, 2005)

Altran déclare: *«Bien, à priori, on peut maintenant continuer. Je suppose que ce levier,* dit-il en désignant le levier d'acier du mur nord-est, *va nous faire descendre jusqu'aux étages inférieurs, ceux où sont retenus prisonniers les disparus. Comme le temps nous est compté, et à moins qu'il n'y ait quelque chose d'autre d'urgent à faire avant de descendre, je propose que l'on entame notre descente.»*


----------



## Julie (Feb 7, 2005)

Imay
*"Je suis tout à fait d'accord. Allons-y sans tarder."*


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 8, 2005)

La descente ne dura que quelques minutes, mais tout le long, les compagnons ne purent s'empêcher de grincer des dents. Le tapage que faisait les chaines alors que le plancher descendait était ahurissant. Fario et Féllian gromellait constamment à propos de l'effet de surprise et du bruit. Cependant, ils étaient impuissants pour empêcher le bruit.

Tranquillement, le gris de la pierre de granite fit place au vert de la malachite polie. Au dessus, le puit d'ascenseur se pert dans un obsucrité totale.

La plateforme s'était arrêté au fond de ce puits. Les murs étaient lisses et noirs. Il n'y avait rien pour attirer le regard, sauf une porte taillées dans le mur sud-ouest. La porte était faite de bois, du chêne probablement, mais elle était également renforcée par de grande pièces d'acier forgé.

Aucun levier n'est visible.  Il semble que le seul moyen de remonter est d'escalader les chaînes.


----------



## Gez (Feb 8, 2005)

*«Si ma mémoire ne me trompe pas, le poème-oracle était:*
_«Les serrures sont la clé pour les retrouver.
«Cherchez au-delà du rideau, sous la chaudière,
«Mais attention au portes dentées.
«Descendez au sein des défenses de malachite.
«Là où la vie est acheté à prix d'or.
«La moitié d'un nain les retient, mais pas pour longtemps.»_​*Je crois que nous voilà maintenant dans ces "défenses de malachite".»*


----------



## Julie (Feb 9, 2005)

*"Enfin! Après avoir passé au travers du trois quart de la ville, nous avons finalement trouvé la voie d'accès aux prisonniers," *lance Imay d'une voix fébrile. Elle examine la porte à la recherche d'un piège potentiel.


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 9, 2005)

Malgré la fébrilité, Imay prit le temps d'examiner soigneusement la porte.  Après tout, il aurait été bête de faire tout ce chemin pour ensuite se faire piéger à proximité du but ! Elle examina d'abord la serrure, puis ensuite les charnières.  À priori, rien ne semblait anormal.  Elle examina ensuite la porte elle-même ainsi que son cadre.  Avec tout son savoir et ses yeux aguerris, elle ne parvint à trouver aucune trace d'un piège.  La porte semblait on ne peut plus banale, si ce n'est qu'elle était renforcée et solide.


----------



## Julie (Feb 10, 2005)

Imay colle son oreille à la porte et tente de perçevoir s'il y a de l'activité de l'autre côté. 
_[HJ: perception auditive 15+1 = 16]_

Si elle n'entend rien, elle tente d'ouvrir doucement la porte.


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 11, 2005)

Imay se tenait l'oreille appuyée contre la porte tentant de saisir le moindre son à travers le bois et le fer forgé.  Malgré tous ses efforts, elle ne pouvait saisir aucun son.

Finalement, avec précaution, elle tira le verrou et entre-ouvrit le panneau.  La porte grinça légèrement, indiquant à la gnome que les charnière avaient été graissées.  Alors qu'elle s'apprêtait à jeter un coup d'oeil dans l'entrebaillement, sa lenterne cracha un peu et s'éteint. Surprise, cela lui prit un instant avant de réaliser qu'elle était à court d'huile.

Après avoir rempli sa lanterne, elle pu jeter un coup d'oeil.  Un court couloir taillé dans la pierre s'étendait derrière la porte et menait à une pièce.  De son point d'observation,  elle ne pouvait qu'en voir une partie.

Le plafond de la pièce semblait très haut, étant donné qu'elle n'était pas en mesure de le distingué malgré la lumière de la lanterne.  Les murs de la pièce était fait d'une pierre noire qui semblait absorber la lumière.

À l'entrée de la pièce était suspendu une cage cylindrique étroite et haute par une chaîne.  La cage semblait être à environ 1,5 m du sol.


----------



## Julie (Feb 11, 2005)

Imay referme la porte doucement et décrit la situation à ses compagnons.
*"Je crois que nous devrions s'entendre sur un plan d'action avant d'entrer. Il y a une cage suspendue au centre de la pièce, mais elle semble être vide... Je suggère que l'on fasse passer l'automate devant nous. S'il y avait des créatures ici, elles ont eut largement le temps de préparer une ambuscade. La pièce est un peu trop silencieuse à mon goût. Soyons vigilents."*


----------



## Gez (Feb 13, 2005)

*«Oui, faisons passer l'automate devant. Lors des derniers combats, nous ne l'avons pas fait, et il a été inutile à cause de ça... Ce qui est bien dommage, car on a vu à quel point il pourrait être redoutable.»*

Après avoir dit ça, Naline fait prestement rentrer l'automate dans la pièce.

*«Assez perdu de temps!»*


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 15, 2005)

Les compagnons avaient fait passer l'automate avant eux alors qu'il pénétraient dans cette salle sombre. Elle était large et haute, la lumière de la lanterne éclairant un plafond qui était plus que trois fois plus élevée qu'Altran était grand. En plus de la cage qu'Imay avait aperçu de la porte, il y en avait une autre suspendue à l'autre extrémité de la salle.
Une étrange sculpture était placée au centre de la pièce, entre les deux cages. C'était une colonne de pierre grise grossièrement taillée. Quatre appendices étaient sculptés sur la colonne et chacun se terminait par une pierre cristaline pointue.
C'est à la grande surprise de Naline et Nárin qui suivaient l'automate à distance que la colonne s'anima alors que le pulvérisateur s'en approchait. Les appendices se mirent à virvoleter et frappèrent violamment l'automate. L'automate fut arrêté net et les articulations de ses jambes fléchirent sous l'impact. Le métal de la carapace fléchit puis se déchira comme une feuille alors que les pointes cristalines échorchait la machine.

[Initiative, s.v.p.


_Nárin 21_
_Automate 13_
_"Sculpture" 12_
_Féllian et Fario 7_]


----------



## Gez (Feb 15, 2005)

_[Inits: Altran 3+2=5, Crista 18+3=21, Mitaine 3+4=7, Naline 20+2=22]_

Naline, qui était sur ses gardes (20 net au tirage d'init!) crie immédiatement (en Gnome, bien sûr) au pulvérisateur d'attaquer avec son arme sonique -- elle se souvient de l'effet dévastateur qu'avait eu l'autre, et se dit que la structure cristalline de cette statue animée supportera assez mal un impact sonore.

En même temps, elle se déplace pour dégager le chemin pour les autres. _[Double déplacement: 1 SO, 2-3 SO, 4 SO, 5 S, 6 S, 7-8 SE.]_

Altran, regrettant déjà de ne plus avoir de magie en réserve, rejoint le nain _[Déplacement: 1 O, 2 SO, 3-4 SO, 5 O, 6 O]_ tout en fourbissant son arbalète.


----------



## Julie (Feb 16, 2005)

_[HJ initiatives: Imay 1+6=7; Valishan 7+7=14]_
Valishan sort son épée longue en suivant Naline. Il s'arrête au nord de Naline. *"Je doute que les flèches soint utiles contre cette pierre. À mon avis, il faudrait un gourdin..."*

Imay sort son épée courte tout en suivant Valishan et Naline. Elle s'arrête immédiatement au nord de Valishan. *"Cette statue ne semble pas être de confection gnome. Par contre, le premier automate que nous avons détruit avait un coeur cristallin. Il y a peut-être une relation entre la fonction du coeur cristallin et celle des pierres au bout de ces tentacules. Remarquez, ce n'est qu'une hypothèse..."*


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 17, 2005)

Alors que Naline contourne la créature, Nárin s'élance droit dessus.  «Ça suffit ! J'en ai assez de ces folie!» Il frappe de toutes ses forces avec sa hache et la sculpture vole en éclat.

_[HJ : Nárin a rouler un critique 28/22 sur l'attaque et 35 points de dégâts !]_

«Ha ! C'est comme ça qu'on se débarasse de la vermine,» s'écrit le nain.

Fario, Féllian qui entre dans la pièce en courant, armes à la main, clignent des yeux en tentant d'identifier la menace qui est maintenant disparu.  En fait, pas tout à fait.

Alors que tous ont les yeux tournés vers les débris de ce qui était une sculpture, quelques instants plus tôt, la porte à l'extrémité sud de la pièce s'ouvre avec fracas et un énorme ogre entre en rugissant.

«AAARRRGGG!»

Il s'élance sur la première cible à sa porté : Naline.  Son énorme cimeterre à deux mains virvolte et fend l'air, mais la gnome à vu venir.  Elle se glisse aisément sous la garde du géant.

Fario et Féllian sont les premiers à réagir.  Ils décochent tous deux un tir en direction du nouvel ennemi.  Mais leurs flèches rebondissent sur l'épaisse cuirasse de peaux de l'ogre.

«Ha ! Il faudra plus que ces petits dards pour m'empêcher de vous ajouter à mon garde-manger! Toi la petite, tu feras une belle entrée et toi le nain, je te garde pour le dessert !»

_[HJ : En fait un round s'est écoulé entre l'a destruction de la «sculpture» et l'arrivée de l'orgre.  Par contre, tout le monde l'a vu et entendu venir, donc personne n'est surpris. Voici l'ordre d'initiative :

Naline   
Nárin et Crista   
Valishan   
Automate   
Ogre   
Fario et Féllian   
Imay et Mitaine   
Altran. 
 Nous sommes rendu à Imay et Mitaine.]_


----------



## Gez (Feb 17, 2005)

_[Nárin a obtenu un critique contre ça ? C'est donc que c'était vivant, ou bien c'était un petit bug ? ]_

Mitaine se faufile à côté de Fario pour rejoindre sa maîtresse. (Déplacement 10, pour arriver à la case au sud-ouest de Naline.)

Altran, qui avait chargé son arbalète, se déplace de deux cases pour être en face de l'ogre, tire, rate lamentablement _[2+3=5...]_, et pousse un juron. Décidement, un sort vaut mieux qu'un millier d'armes!

Naline remercie son clan de lui avoir enseigné toutes ces méthodes d'esquive si efficaces contre les gros lourdaux du genre de cet ogre, ordonne à l'automate de pulvériser l'ogre, et fait un pas de placement pour attaquer l'infâme monstre. _[19+0=19, en cas de menace 16+0=16, dégâts 4-1=3, en cas de critique +2-1=4.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 17, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> _[Nárin a obtenu un critique contre ça ? C'est donc que c'était vivant, ou bien c'était un petit bug ? ]_




_[C'était effectivement un petit bug, mais il était trop beau pour le laisser passer.  Un cadeau de la Saint-Valentin ? ]_


----------



## Julie (Feb 17, 2005)

À la vue de la nouvelle menace, Imay et Valishan laissent tomber leurs épées et sortent leurs amres de distance. Imay charge son arbalète et Valishan tire. _[HJ: jet d'attaque 14+5-4=15, dégâts 8+0=8]_.


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 18, 2005)

Naline s'apporche de l'ogre et, se glissant sous son arme, porte un attaque vicieuse à l'entre jambe. Elle sent avec satisfaction l'arme frapper. Mais son sourire s'efface alors que l'arme glisse sans dégâts sur l'armure du géant.
Nárin s'avance également et se porte à l'attaque de l'ogre. Cependant, coincé entre Naline et le mur, il n'arrive pas à trouver une faille dans l'armure du géant.
Valishan décoche un tir en direction de l'ogre. Ne voulant pas toucher Naline ou Nárin, il tire avec précaution. Mais sa flèche frôle la cage et dévie sa trajectoire pour aller se ficher dans la porte derrière l'ogre.
Le son mécanique de l'automate se fait entendre alors qu'il s'approche du mur. Sa tête semble se reculer un instant, puis un sifflement strident se fait entendre :
*«Zuiiiiiiittt!»*
Une onde de choc se propage et frappe l'ogre de plein fouet.
*«Par Délénor ! C'est que le dîner à un petit joujou ! Ha ! Ça va rendre tout ceci encore plus apétissant !»*
Il s'élance alors sur Nárin qui peine à contre-carrer les puissants coup de l'ogre. Ils s'échangent un instant attaques et contre-attaques, l'ogre revire soudainement son cimeterre, remontant la lame vers le visage. Nárin, n'a pas le temps de parrer. Il tente d'éviter le coup, mais la lame lui fait une profonde entaille sur la joue.
Portant sa main à la blessure et lichant le sang qui s'écoule, Nárin lance à l'ogre : *«Tu es fort lourdeau, mais il faudra plus pour te débarasser de Nárin Le Fougeux !»
«Peut-être*, répond l'ogre,* mais des comme toi j'en ai grignoter plus d'un !»*
Fario et Féllian décoche tous deux un tir en direction de l'ennemi, mais une fois de plus leurs flèches ne fait aucune entaille dans l'armure de l'ogre. D'un commun accord, ils laissent tous deux tomber leur arc, et dégaînant leur épée.
Alors qu'Imay charge son arbalète et que Mitaine prend place à côté de sa maîtresse, Altran laisse entendre son juron alors que son carreau va s'écraser sur le mur derrière l'ogre.


----------



## Gez (Feb 20, 2005)

Naline crie en gnome à l'automate de recommencer.

Doutant de pouvoir percer l'armure de l'ogre, elle se contente de gagner du temps, évitant et esquivant ses coups. (Défense totale.)

Mitaine, voyant le manque d'agressivité de sa maîtresse, n'ose pas s'approcher trop de l'ogre, se contentant de grogner et de menacer (défense totale aussi).

Altran réfléchit à toute vitesse. Il n'a plus de sorts puissants, et ses armes seraient inutile dans cette mêlée. Par contre, le venin de Crista... Mais il faut qu'elle puisse s'approcher du monstre sans se faire repérer, elle est si fragile! Elle est toute petite et très discrète, et pour le moment cachée dans son manteau... Il est derrière la foule, elle pourrait descendre sans se faire voir... Mais il vaut mieux l'aider. Altran se déplace entre Valishan et Naline, et lance son sort de prestidigitation et s'en sert pour faire léviter la poussière à un pied du sol, autour de l'ogre. Il cherche à donner l'impression d'avoir tenté un sort plus puissant, mais échoué comme si sa magie le trahissait. Il espère que la poussière tourbillonant au dessus de Crista la masquera et détournera un peu l'attention de l'ogre. Pendant ce temps, Crista descend et se faufile vers les molets de l'ogre, tachant de passer inapperçue dans la fureur du combat.
_[Bluff d'Altran: 16+3=19. Discrétion de Crista 8+18=26. Ayant préparé son action de déplacement pour quand Altran lancerait son sort, l'initiative de Crista devient égale à celle de son maître.]_


----------



## Julie (Feb 21, 2005)

Voyant l'innefficacité de ses flèches, Valishan décide de changer de tactique. Il laisse tomber son arc et ramasse son épée. En longeant le mur, il se rend au sud de Mitaine. *"Il ne sont que deux à parer les coups de ce géant, je vais au moins lui donner une troisième cible" *pense-t-il.

Imay se déplace au sud des restes de la statue et laisse aller son carreau, mais elle manque lamentablement. _[HJ jet d'attaque 4+4-4=4]_


----------



## Guillaume (Feb 22, 2005)

Les appels de Naline à l'automate retentissent dans la salle alors que la gnome tente d'éviter les coups violents de l'ogre. Nárin tente tant bien que mal de trouver une faille dans l'armure de peau du géants, mais malgré sa taille, celui-ci parvient toujours à déjouer le nain. Profitant de la distraction que lui offre Nárin, Valishan s'approche du combat, épée à la main.

C'est alors que le cri de l'automate retenti à nouveau : *«Zuiiiiiiittt!»

* *«Argh ! C'est que le joujou commence à m'énerver.  Toi la gnome, tu vas la boucler,»* s'écrit l'ogre avant d'attaquer vigoureusement Naline. Son grand cimeterre fend l'air. Naline se baisse pour laisser passer la lame au dessus de sa tête, mais soudaimenement la lame change de trajectoire. Elle frappe la gnome de plein fouet, taillant une profonde entaille dans son armure. Heureusement, la lame n'arrive pas à taillarder la peau dessous, malgré la violence du coup.

_[hj : J'ai roulé 23 sur le jet d'attaque c'est tout juste insuffisant pour blesser Naline.]

_Féllian voyant la gnome fléchir sous l'attaque de l'ogre s'approche. Naline peut l'entendre marmoner derrière elle. Malheureusement, l'ogre aussi. Passant par dessus la tête de Naline, son cimeterre frappe également le demi-elfe. La lame lui fait un profonde entaille à la tête qui saigne abondamment. Malgré la douleur, Féllian parvient à terminer sa prière. Une ombre scintillante apparaît entre la gnome et l'ogre.

_[hj : Féllian a jeter le sort _bouclier enthropique_ sur Naline.]

_Fario n'est pas en reste. N'étant pas capable d'avoir une bonne ligne de mire sur l'ogre, il laisse tomber son arc, sort son épée et se lance dans la mélée. Pourtant son attaque n'est pas efficace alors que ses coups glisse lamentablement sur la cuirasse de l'ogre.

Imay laisse aller son carreau, mais tentant d'éviter Naline, elle vise trop haut. Le projectile monde et ne fait que glisser sur l'épaule de l'ogre.

Mitaine reste immobile et grogne contre la grosse brute.  *«Ha ! Le petit renard a des dents.  Ne t'en fait pas mon gros, tu feras un très bon hors-d'oeuvre !»

*Altran invoque le flux pour faire lever la poussière et pousse un juron, espérant faire croire à l'ogre qu'il a manqué son coup. C'est avec satisfaction qu'il entend le géant le harceller : *«Eh petit mage ! Tu as perdu ton courage ! Il faut que tu viennes danser avec Xukasus ! Il saura bien te montrer... ou te croquer ! Ha ha ha ! Aie! Mais qu'est ce que c'est que ça !»

* Le liens qui unis Altran et Crista, informe l'homme que la vipère a réussi à mordre l'ogre.


----------



## Julie (Feb 24, 2005)

Valishan décide d'attendre que l'automate ait agit. Ensuite, il se déplace de deux pas vers l'est pour se retrouver derrière l'ogre. _[HJ: jet d'attaque 18+4+2 (si Fario demeure en position) = 24; dégâts 7+2=9]_

Imay recharge son arbalète et tire malgré la foule. _[HJ: Jet d'attaque 16+4-8 (mele +couvert)=12]_


----------



## Gez (Feb 25, 2005)

_[HJ: Naline étant en défense totale, sa CA était de 16 +4 (l'ogre est un géant) +4 (défense totale) soit 24... Avec 23, l'ogre l'a ratée ! Et la carte ne montre pas le déplacement d'Altran.]_

Toujours sur la défensive, Naline recule d'une case en diagonale, ordonne au pulvérisateur d'approcher, et demande à Fellian de le laisser passer.

Altran part rejoindre Valishan afin de pouvoir ramasser Crista, celle-ci s'éloignant de l'ogre en se faufilant derrière Nárin.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 1, 2005)

[HJ : On oublie le sort de Féllian.  Voir la discussion OOC pour les explications... ]

Alors que Naline appelait l'automate, Nárin se porte une fois de plus à l'attaque contre l'ogre.  Profitant de la distraction que Fario lui procure, il se glisse derrière le géant.  L'ogre tente de protéger son flanc, mais il en est incapable, coincé entre le demi-elfe et le nain.

«Tu vas manger de l'a.... grugllle»

Ses yeux explosent de surprise alors que soudainement il est incapable de parler.  Une écume épaisse et écarlate s'écoule de sa bouche.  Il baisse les yeux et pendant un faible instant, les compagnons peuvent déceller de la compréhension dans les yeux du monstre avant que l'éclat de vie ne s'éteigne à jamais.  La hache de Nárin est profondément enfoncée dans son sternum.

«Non, l'ogre, c'est toi qui va manger de l'acier.  Ce soir, tu dors en enfer!», dit le nain alors qu'il retire sa hache.

Après le vacarme du combat, la salle semble silencieuse malgré les lourdes respirations des compagnons.  Un semblant de calme s'étent sur les lieux.


----------



## Julie (Mar 1, 2005)

Excitée d'être si prêt du but et à l'idée de revoir ses parents, Imay s'approche de la porte (arbalète à la main) et risque un examen visuel de la salle adjaçente.

Valishan récupère son arc et range son épée. Il fait le tour de la salle actuelle à la recherche de portes secrètes. *"C'était truffé de portes secrètes là-haut. Autant présumer qu'il y en a ici aussi..."* _[HJ: Valishan prend son temps pour examiner la salle]_


----------



## Gez (Mar 1, 2005)

*«Pfiou!*, soupire Naline, *on s'en est pas trop mal tirés... Quel monstre pervers !»*

Reprenant son souffle, elle inspecte du regard la pièce, et dit: *«s'il n'y a pas d'autre irruptions de déplaisants, je propose que l'on inspecte un peu cette pièce pour se faire une idée de l'architecture de l'endroit. Que des grands examinent ces cages qui pendouillent bêtement au plafond, moi je vais examiner les murs pour voir s'il n'y aurait pas ici aussi des portes camouflées.»*

_[HJ: Fouille 10+5=15.]_

Altran, amusé, regarde la petite gnome donner des directives. Il semble que la fréquentation du danger ait enhardi ce petit bout de femme, qui semblait beaucoup moins sûre d'elle au début de toute cette histoire. Où alors, c'est d'avoir un automate sous son contrôle qui fait ça, se dit-il en souriant.

Puis il se dit qu'après tout c'est pas une mauvaise idée, et inspecte les cages, commençant par la plus proche. _[Un jet de fouille est-il utile ?]_


----------



## Julie (Mar 2, 2005)

Après avoir fouillé la pièce, et si personne ne l'as déjà fait, Valishan fouille l'ogre. *"Il aurait peut-être quelque chose d'utile sur lui..."*


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 12, 2005)

Imay s'approche de la porte laissée entre ouverte par l'ogre. Le bois de la porte et le fer forgé des charnière sont fisurés, des dégâts laissés par l'onde de son de l'automate pendant le combat. Délicatement, Imay pousse la porte et est aussitôt assaillie par une puissante odeur nauséabonde de décomposition et de charogne.
La grande pièce est tapissée mur à mur de détritus, de bile, d'ossements et de restes de ce qui aurait pu être des humains ou autre humanoïdes. La pièce ne contient aucun meuble en tant que tel. Par contre, un tas de détritus s'est coagulé en une forme qui ressemble vaguement à une chaise. Malgré les nausées que l'odeur lui cause, Imay apperçoit tout de même un coffre à demi enterré dans un tas de fèces dans le coin sud-est.
La porte ouverte, l'odeur du charnier pénètre dans la grande pièce, laissant aux aventuriers une désagréable sensation d'être dans un égoût. La fouille de la pièce progresse lentement, alors que Naline, Valishan et Nárin fouillent soigneusement les murs, la recherche de passages secrets.
L'examen des cages ne révèlent rien de bien intéressant. Elles sont en fer forgé et pour l'instant vides. Altran note que le métal est égratigné à l'intérieur par endroit. Ces cages ont donc probablement déjà contenu quelque chose, par contre.
Au bout d'un moment, Valishan trouve quelque chose dans le mur sud-ouest, une porte taillée dissimulée derrière un panneau de malachite. «Cet endroit est tout aussi mal foutu qu'en haut,» grogne Nárin, «Mais ça c'est du travail de nain, pas de gnome. La technique ressemble à celle dont me parlait mon grand-père au sujet des portes menant aux chapelles pour les mineurs dans les mines de mes ancêtres.»
«Pour ma part, messieurs dames, je n'ai trouvé qu'un anneau avec deux clés sur ce tas de pourriture,» dit Fario en se relevant. Il avait pris le temps de «faire les poches» de l'ogre. «Eh !» s'écrit-il soudain. L'épée à la main Féllian s'approche. «Et bien, mes amis, il semble que nous ayons eu à faire à plus qu'un simple ogre pervers,» dit-il amusé.
La forme de l'ogre s'était transformée. La créature était vaguement sphérique avec une gueule munie de crocs acérés. Au lieu des deux jambes carcatéristiques d'un humanoïde, la créature en était munie de trois, articulées comme les pattes arrière d'un cheval. Trois longues tentacules avec un appendice en forme de feuille semblait jouer le rôle des bras de cette créature.


----------



## Gez (Mar 13, 2005)

_[L'otyugh est bien mort ?]_

*«Ben ça alors ! L'ogre était en fait une aberration transformée ? Par qui ? Pourquoi ?»*


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 14, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> _[L'otyugh est bien ?]_




_[HJ : Ah ça ! Vous le saurez bien assez vite ]_


----------



## Julie (Mar 14, 2005)

*"Hé, les amis, il y a un coffre tout au fond de cette pièce sous un tas de détritus. Quelqu'un voudrais m'aider à le sortir de là?"* dit-elle avec dégoût en regardant le coffre. Prenant son courage à deux mains, elle entre dans la pièce et se dirige vers le coffre, tout en essayant de ne pas perdre son déjeuner


----------



## Gez (Mar 16, 2005)

Altran propose son aide à Imay, mais l'odeur est trop forte pour Naline pour qu'elle s'approche trop près de la porte.


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 18, 2005)

Le plancher était gluant, l'odeur nauséabonde, l'air étouffant. C'était pratiquement insupportable. Altran et Imay tentait tant bien que mal de retenir le maigre repas qu'ils avaient mangé quelques heures plus tôt. L'endroit était infecte.

La situation ne s'améliora pas à l'approche du coffre. Il était à demi enfoui dans un tas de fèces immondes. Des asticots et des bousiers grouillaient partout sur la surface du tas d'immondices et une puanteure infecte s'en dégageait.

Imay et Altran se regardèrent puis soupirant saisir le coffre pour le tirer de là. Un bruit de succion humide retenti alors que le coffre se libérait tranquillement de la montagne d'excréments.

Un énorme cadenas fermait le coffre et ce dernier pesait une tonne.  Il allait faloir le traîner jusque dans l'autre pièce...

_[Altran et Imay doivent faire un jet de fortitude, s.v.p.]_


----------



## Gez (Mar 18, 2005)

Altran vient de faire le jet de dé le plus glorieux jamais réalisé. 

Vigueur: 0+échec critique=lamentable.


----------



## Julie (Mar 22, 2005)

_(HJ: jet de vigueur: 16+1=17
Si le coffre est trop lourd, Imay se contentera d'essayer de l'ouvrir dans la pièce)_


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 25, 2005)

Alors qu'Altran et Imay sort de la décharge qu'était la pièce en trainant le coffre, Nárin ne peut s'empêcher de s'écrier : «Pouah ! Même mon arrière-grand-oncle ne puait pas autant que vous deux.  J'espère que vous allez prendre un bain !»

En effet, la puanteur de la salle leur collait à la peau.  Elle infusait leurs cheveux et leur vêtements.

La main au nez pour bloquer l'odeur, les deux demi-elfes tentaient de ne pas éclater de rire... sans grand succès.

Voulant détourner l'attention, Fario ajoutat en peinant à contenir son fou rire : «Bon nous avons un... un coffre... Qu'est-ce... Qu'est-ce qu'on fait maintenant ?!»


----------



## Julie (Mar 26, 2005)

Quelque peu insultée par les rires, Imay récolte une petite boule de détritus et, sourir espiègle aux lèvres   , la lance en direction de Fario.
_[HJ: jet d'attaque 20 + 4 = 24; 18 + 4 = 22 (confirmation de critique)   ]_

Triomphante, Imay s'empresse de jetter son sort de prestidigitation afin de débarasser Altran, le coffre, Fario et elle-même de cette salté odorante. Tranquillement, elle renvoie les détritus dans la pièce adjaçante.

*"Maintenant, monsieur Fario   , on essai d'ouvrir le coffre"*
_[HJ: crochetage 7+7 = 14, s'il y a un cadenas. S'il n'y en a pas, elle ouvre le coffre. S'il y en a un, mais qu'elle n'a pas réussi à le crocheter, elle réessai en prenant son temps.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 29, 2005)

La boule de détritus avait frappé Fario au grand plaisir de la gallerie qui avait éclaté de rire.  Fario avait pris la chose avec légèrté.  *«Holà, c'est que la petite est susceptible,»* s'était-il écrié en s'essuyant le visage. 

Après avoir nettoyé tout le monde, Imay s'était lancée à l'assaut du coffre.  Le cadenas qui fermait le couvercle était rouillé, endommagée et encrassé.  Sa première tentative avait échoué, sa tige cassant dans la serrure.  Il lui avait fallu pratiquement une minute avant de réussir à retirer le bout cassé du mécanisme, non sans avoir proféré à mi-voix quelques jurons qui aurait fait sourcier son père s'il avait été présent.

C'est alors que Fario s'était avancé en lui tendant l'anneau qu'il avait trouvé sur l'otyugh. *«Peut-être avait-il la clé?»*

En effet, la deuxième clé était celle qui correspondait au mécanisme.  Elle tourna avec un grincement et le déclic du cadenas se fit entendre.

La gnome ouvrit avec empressement le coffre... et resta bouche-bée un instant.

*«Et alors ! Il est vide ce coffre,»* demanda Nárin.

Il n'était pas vide, seulement remplis de tellement de pièces de monnaie qu'Imay n'en avait jamais vu autant.  De plus, sur le dessus de la pile, il y avait deux pierres translucides avec un profond éclat vert forêt et un flasque en forme de champignon rempli avec un liquide de la même couleur.


----------



## Julie (Mar 29, 2005)

*"Oooooooo. Non il n'est pas vide ce coffre. En fait, il est plein!"* Attirée par l'éclat des pierres et des pièces, Imay prend deux grosses poignées de pièces pour ensuite les laisser retomber dans le coffre. *"Il y en a tellement..."* Elle n'avait jamais vu autant de pièces amassées en un seul lot. La dernière fois que la troupe avait récolté une grosse somme, elle ne faisait même pas la quart de ce coffre-ci! La troupe... ses parents... SES PARENTS!

Revenant brutalement à la réalité elle s'exclame: *"À moins que vous tenez absolument à séparer le contenu de ce coffre immédiatement, je suggège que nous le refermions et nous en occupions en sortant. Ce coffre est très lourd et risque de nous encombrer."*


----------



## Gez (Mar 29, 2005)

*« Oui, je suppose que l'on peut le laisser ici... De toute façon, je ne suis pas sûre de vouloir de cet argent, à moins qu'il n'ait pas d'odeur. »*

Naline observait la scène de loin, le nez plissé de dégoût pour les effluves venant de la porte.

Altran, verdâtre, se dirigea vers la porte pour la fermer, et ainsi couper à l'invasion de la puanteur. Juste après l'avoir fermée, il se ravisa, la rouvrit, rendit une partie de son dernier diner sur le tas d'immondice, et la referma.

*« Je suis aussi d'avis d'aller à un endroit où l'air est plus frais, le plus vite possible. Je me sens malade rien que de rester ici. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Mar 29, 2005)

La seule sortie qui semblait s'offrir aux compagnons était celle découverte par Valishan dans le mur sud-ouest. C'était une grande porte secrète taillée dans le mur de malachite.

La porte s'ouvrit avec un grincement de pierre sur pierre découvrant une grande pièce. Le plafond de cette salle était élevé atteignant à l'oeil de Nárin 9 m. Deux sorties, de grandes portes en fer forgé à double battants, étaient taillées dans les mur nord-ouest et sud-est. La première était bloquée par une grande barre de fer.
Dans chaque coin de la pièce, un brasero en bronze, taillé à l'image d'une créature ovoïde avec trois pattes, trois yeux et trois bras, était allumé. Une fumée sombre et odorante s'échappait de la «bouche» de la créature, sur le dessus. Cette fumée emplissait la pièce.
Une statue, haute de 3 mètres, était placée devant les portes au sud-est. Elle représentait un guerrier nain faisant face aux premières portes. Ces yeux, deux joyaux noirs, épiaient les portes d'un regard sobre. L'armure du nain était couverte de runes profanes et un grand bouclier était attaché à son dos. Ses mains de pierres reposaient sur une grande hache ciselée. La tête de l'arme était plantée fermement contre le sol.
La statut était par ailleurs drapée de chaînes elles-mêmes couvertes de crocs, d'aiguillons et de lames. Les chaînes entouraient les membres de la statue pour les empêcher de glisser.
Quatre hobgobelins montaient la garde, deux à côté de chaque porte.

_[initiative, s.v.p.]_


----------



## Julie (Apr 2, 2005)

_[HJ: Initiatives: Valishan: 16+7=23; Imay: 6+6=12]_

Valishan se faufile à travers la porte tout en tendant son arc. Il se place deux cases au sud de Narin et laisse aller sa flèche en direction du hobgobelin le plus proche (selui directement au sud de lui) _[HJ: jet d'attaque 9+5=14; dégâts (si appliquable) 8+0=8]_.

Imay charge son arbalète et prend la place de Valishan.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 3, 2005)

Valishan se faufila jusque dans la pièce et déchocha sa flèche.  Le bruit de la corde résonna comme une corde de lyre dans la salle.  Surpris, les hobgobelins se tournèrent vers les intrus.  Valishan était certain que la flèche allait embrocher sa cible, mais au dernier moment, son adversaire leva sa rondache et la flèche alla se briser contre l'acier.

«Ha ! Je vais te monter l'elfe comment on s'occupe de ces créatures,» s'écrit Nárin en s'élançant contre les hobgobelins au de l'autre côté de la salle.  Malheureusement, il aurait probablement mieux fait de se taire.  En apporchant de son aversaire, il glisse et dans son élan sa hache ne fait que glisser sur l'armure du goblinoïde.

Les hobgobelins se mirent en action.  Un premier s'apprchochât de la porte au sud-est, ouvrit un judas et se mit a crier comme un forcené.  Son compagnon saisi un javelin sur le mur à côté de lui et le lança vers Valishan qui était à découvert.  Le projectile le frappa de plein fouet s'enfonçant profondément dans son épaule _[4 pts de dégâts]_.

De l'autre côté, les deux autre gardes tentaient de s'occuper de Nárin.  L'un dégaina son épée et se portat à l'attaque.  Mais le nain s'attendait à cela et il était prêt, parrant aisément les coup.  L'autre adversaire lança un javelin que Nárin dévia sans difficulté avec sa hache.

Fario et Féllian apparurent ensuite, arcs à la main.  Il se déplaçaient de concert, comme deux vieux danseurs.  Il ne prirent qu'un instant pour évaluer la scène.  Fario choisit une cible au nord alors que Féllian s'en prit au «gueuleur».  Cependant, les armures en lattes des hobgobelins étaient faites d'un métal dur qui encaissat les deux projectiles sans dégât apparent.


----------



## Gez (Apr 3, 2005)

Naline _[Init 10+2=12]_ ordonne au pulvérisateur de rentrer et le dirige vers l'hobgobelin le plus proche.

Altran _[Init 8+2=10]_ charge son arbalète avec l'un de ses carreaux restant et rentre dans la salle pour mieux voir la situation.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 10, 2005)

Sur l'ordre de Naline, le pulvérisateur s'engouffra dans la pièce. L'automate hésitat une seconde en tentant de mesurer quel hobgobelin était le plus proche. Choisissant celui à sa droite, la machine s'approcha et un puissant cri retenti. Le cône d'énergie fit éclater la pierre. Les deux hobgobelins au nord-ouest lachèrent leur armes portant leurs mains à leurs oreilles. L'air vibrait autour d'eux et semblait s'attaquer à leur chaire. Puis soudain, les deux goblinoïdes s'écroulèrent, un épais saignement s'écoulant de leur nez et de leurs oreilles.

Alors que deux des ennemis tombaient, Altran pénétrait dans la pièce arbalète à la main. Les compagnons en avaient vu d'autre au cours des derniers jours, mais il y avait tout de même cet imbécile qui hurlait à pleins poumons dans le judas et le cri de l'automate... Chose certaine, côté discrétion c'était raté !

_[Désolé du retard, ça a été une semaine épouventable !  Avant de continuer, j'ai besoin de savoir ce que vous faites dans le round suivant. Voici l'ordre d'initative :_



_Valishan 23_
_Nárin 20_
_Fario et Féllian 14_
_Hobgobelins 16_
_Imay et Naline 12_
_Pulvérisateur 11_
_Altran 10]_


----------



## Julie (Apr 10, 2005)

Valishan sort une deuxième flèche et tire en direction du hobgobelin directement au sud de lui. _[HJ: jet d'attaque: 2+5 =7]_

Imay pénètre dans la salle et s'installe au sud de Félian pour tirer son carreau. _[HJ: jet d'attaque 8+4=12]_


----------



## Gez (Apr 10, 2005)

Naline ordonne au pulvérisateur de s'occuper des deux derniers hobgobelins.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 11, 2005)

Valishan, concentré sur les deux autres hobgobelins, n'avait pas constater la victoire du pulvérisateur.  Dans un mouvement fluide, il extrayât une flèche de son carquois et la décochat en direction de sa cible.  Malheureusement, ce baissât la tête au dernier moment évitant ainsi le projectile qui alla se fracasser contre la porte de fer.

Nárin se retrouvant devant rien, traverssa la salle au pas de course pour aller s'occuper des du gueulard.

Pris avec un adversaire à ses côtés, le gueulard tira son épée de son fourreau sans hésitation.  Le nain était prêt, mais le hobgobelin savait manier l'épée et la lame sû immédiatement trouver une faille entre les écailles de son armure.  Lorsqu'il retira son épée, la  lame était maculée de sang.

L'autre hobegobelin n'allait pas se laisser tirer dessus impunément. Laissant les trois autres javelins appuyés sur le mur, le goblinoïde tira son épée en s'approchant de Valishan.

Imay pris position un peu à droite de Félian pour avoir une bonne ligne de mire sur un des hobgobelin.  Elle devait faire attention cependant de ne pas frapper un de ses compagnons.  Alors qu'elle l'avait dans sa mire, elle décocha un carreau.  Le carreau alla se ficher dans le métal de l'armure du monstre, mais elle ne semblait pas avoir traverser le cuir.  Tout au moins, l'hobgobelin ne montra aucun signe de douleur suite à l'impact.

Naline pour sa part s'avença, question de voir se qui se passait.  Constatant l'efficacité de l'automate, elle lui ordonna de poursuivre.  Le pulvérisateur s'exécutat aussitôt, se déplaçant d'un pas mécanique vers le sud et lâchant son _cri_ sur le hobgobelin qui un instant plus tôt sonnait l'alarme.  Ce dernier s'écroula, demeurant immobile le dos à la porte.

*«Hé ! La boîte de conserve,* s'écria Nálin, indigné*, tu vas m'en laisser oui ?»*

Alors qu'Altran hésitait à intervenir, deux visages de hobgobelins apparurent aux judas de la porte sud-est.  Deux flèches suivirent quelques instants plus tard.  Imay baissa la tête pour laisser passer le projectile qui lui était destiné.  Fario n'eu pas la même chance alors que la flèche le frappa à bout portant.  Le projectile s'enfonçat dans son épaule jusqu'aux plumes.


----------



## Gez (Apr 11, 2005)

Naline demande à l'automate de s'installer juste devant la porte avant de lacher à nouveau son cri pour neutraliser les hobgobelins embusqués derrière, puis de démolir la porte avec ses bras de fouissage. Pendant ce temps, elle rentre dans la salle, dague dégainée, et écoute à la porte N-O pour découvrir si une quelconque agitation en vient.

Altran, quant à lui, détend et range son arbalète, et sort sa dague en passant derrière Valishan pour arriver dans la demi-case à côté (N-E du gob).


----------



## Julie (Apr 12, 2005)

Valishan laisse tomber son arc et sort son épée longue. _[HJ: jet d'attaque : 13+4=17; dégâts (si applicable) 7+2=9]_. 

Si le hobgoblein est encore vivant à son toure, Imay laisse tomber son arbalète pour sortir son épée courte, tout en se déplaçant d'un pas vers le SE (entre le hobgobelin et le pulvérisateur). Ensuite, elle attaque son adversaire pris en tenaille. _[HJ Jet d'attaque: 9+2+2=13]_

Si le hobgobelin n'est plus vivant, elle se réfugie derrière la statue et charge son arbalète.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 12, 2005)

Se voyant coincé au corps-à-corps avec la grosse brutte, Valishan laissa choir son arc bruyamment et l'échangea pour son épée.  Le guerrier hobgobelin était habile et il se déplaçait avec facilité malgré l'armure qu'il portait.  L'elfe prit un instant pour tenter de déceler une faille tout en échangeant coups et parades avec son ennemi.

Au bout d'un instant, crût déceller une faiblesse, alors que le hobgobelin feingait à droite, il laissait son flanc gauche ouvert.  Il n'en fallu pas plus pour le rôdeur qui s'élançat telle une panthère sur sa proie.  Dans un grincement d'acier contre acier, la lame glissat et disparut sous l'armure.  Les yeux de l'hobgobelin s'écarquillèrent de surprise avant de devenir vitreux alors que sa conscience et son âme le quittaient.

Pendant ce temps, les flèches continuaient de pleuvoir des deux judas.  Désirant mettre fin au barrage, Nárin tenta de saisir un des arcs, sans succès. 

Pour se mettre à l'abri, Fario et Féllian se précipitèrent le long du mur. Imay quant à elle choisit d'utiliser la statue comme bouclier.

*«Anfalla doorren!»*

Malgré le bruit du combat, l'ordre de Naline retenti clairement alors qu'elle collait son oreille contre la porte au nord-ouest pour tente de capter un son provenant de l'extérieur.  La salle était bruyante et les cliquetis d'armures et d'armes se réverbaient sur les murs de malachites.  Pourtant, il ne semblait pas y avoir d'activité de l'autre côté de la porte.

Sur l'ordre de Naline, l'automate tentat de se déplacer pour s'alligner vers la porte.  C'est alors qu'un étrange grincement se fit entendre, comme lorsqu'un engrenage reste coincer.  Les bras du pulvérisateur se balaçaient dans un mouvement de va et vien brusque, comme s'il était s'éfforçait d'obéir.  Pour une raison quelconque, il en était incapable.

_[À chaque round, où vous tentez d'utiliser l'automate, je dois rouler un 1d20 pour voir s'il est en mesure d'obéir.  Il a la caractéristique _Unreliable_.  J'ai roulé 8, le DD est de 11.  Les deux premières fois j'ai roulé 15 et 17.]_

Altran se précipitat le long du mur pour se mettre à l'abris.

L'automate étant hors d'état de nuir, les gardes décidèrent de concentrer leur tirs sur la seule cible menaçante qui demeurait visible : Valishan.  Deux flèches furent décochée en sa direction.  Alors qu'il évitait la première, la deuxième lui égratignat le cuir chevelu et une lignée de sang se mit à lui couler dans le visage.

_[2 points de dégâts pour Valishan]_


----------



## Julie (Apr 13, 2005)

Valishan se précipite le long du mur jusqu'à un judas et tente d'empaller l'adversaire qui se trouve derrière l'ouverture. _[HJ: Jet d'attaque 6+4=10]_

Imay, quant à elle, tente de tirer dans une judas._[HJ: jet d'attaque 16+4=20 (je n'ai pas tenu compte du couvert des adversaires), dégâts (si applicables) 6+0=6]_


----------



## Gez (Apr 13, 2005)

Naline se précipite à côté de l'automate, lui tapotant le bras du plat du sa dague, en criant en gnome *« mais tu vas marcher, oui ? C'est pas le moment de tomber en panne ! »* et en réiterrant son ordre de démolition de porte.

Altran, dague au point, se place en embuscade à coté de la porte, en face de Narin.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 15, 2005)

Valishan s'approcha de la porte, épée à la main.  Alors que le visage du hobgobelin qui s'y trouvait derrière apparaissait au judas, il s'élança.  Malheureusement, il avait mal jugé et maladroitement, la lame frappa la porte.

Reconnaissant que sa hache était de piètre utilité contre un ennemi cahché derrière une mertrière, Nárin la laissat choire et dégaîna sa dague.  Il tenta d'empaller le deuxième tirreur, mais son bras plus court ne parvint pas à atteindre sa cible.

Voyant qu'ils ne peuvent atteindre leurs cible Fario et Féllian prirent le temps de ranger leurs épées et de cintrer leurs arcs.

À ce moment, Imay apparut de derrière la statue et décocha un carreau.  Celui-ci alla se fracasser sur le fer de la porte.

Tappant légèrement sur l'automate, Naline réitérra l'ordre d'attaque à l'automate : *«Anfalla doorren!»*. Dans un grincement, celui-ci s'avança et poussa son cri dévastateur.  Les portes grondèrent légèrement sous l'onde de choc et Nárin put entendre le bruit de deux corps qui s'affaissent.

*«Saleté de boîte de conserve ! Tu m'enlèves tout mon plaisir,» *grommela-t-il.

Sur ce il s'avança pour voir si la porte s'ouvrait, mais elle semblait verouillée de l'intérieur.

Suivant l'ordre de sa nouvelle maîtresse, l'automate, poursuivit l'attaque de la porte. Il criait son onde de choc sonique faisant gronder la porte à chaque cri.  Finalement, après pratiquement deux minutes.  La porte s'éventrat et se déchira dans un bruit infernal de métal.

Un large couloir s'ouvrait devant les compagnons.  Les corps de deux hobgobelins gisaient dans l'amas de métal.


----------



## Gez (Apr 15, 2005)

Pendant que l'automate s'acharne sur la porte, Altran fouille les corps des gardes hobgobelins.

*« Dommage que les bras ne fonctionnent plus, ils eut ouvert cette porte plus rapidement. Enfin bon, on peut passer maintenant. »*


----------



## Julie (Apr 16, 2005)

Avant de suivre ses compagnons, Valishan récupéra son arc.
Pendant ce temps, Imay examina rapidement la statue devant elle. _[HJ: Jet de fouille: 10+7=17]_
Sur le tard, Imay lança: *"Nous aurions peut-être pu essayer les clés que nous avons trouvé sur "l'ogre" aussi...   "*


----------



## Gez (Apr 16, 2005)

*« Il y a une autre porte si tu veux essayer, »* répond Naline malicieusement. *« De toute façon, pour la discrétion, c'est raté. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 18, 2005)

La fouille des hobgobelins ne révéla rin de très intéressant.  Outres les armes et les armures qu'ils portaient, les gardes n'avait rien dans les poches.

Un examen sommaire de la porte nord-ouest révéla que le mécanisme de fermeture des portes était très simple : une simple barre de fer palcée en travers des panneau.  Nálin qui vérifiait les restes de l'autre porte confirma que c'était le même mécanisme qui avait servit.

Imay qui examina la statue découvrit un grande statue de granite à l'image d'un guerrier nain protégeant fièrement cette salle.  Outre le travail d'une très bonne qualité, ce qui attira surtout le regard d'Imay était ces deux opales noire qui était placées dans les orbites du nain et cette masse de chaines qui étaient drappée sur la statue.


----------



## Gez (Apr 20, 2005)

*« Bien, l'endroit est maintenant dégagé, on peut continuer. On a une porte ouverte, et une autre qui mène “en dehors” de ce complexe, sinon il n'y aurait pas cette barre et ces gardes. Je propose qu'on ne perde pas plus de temps et qu'on avance dans le couloir des hobgobelins. Avec prudence, ils auront sans doute préparé des pièges et des embuscades. Peut-être vaut-il mieux que l'automate ouvre la marche, et que ceux qui s'y connaisse fasse bien attention aux murs, au plafond, et au plancher... »*

A cette suggestion d'Altran, Naline fait manoeuvrer l'automate pour qu'il traverse la porte. Elle fait elle-même quelques pas, restant prudemment derrière l'automate pour éviter les surprises, et inspecte les environs.


----------



## Julie (Apr 21, 2005)

*"On dirait que les chaînes ont été posées pour empêcher la statue de bouger... curieux..."* À la suggestion d'Altran, Imay reporte son attention à la suitation actuelle. *"Oui, je suis d'accord. Allons-y."* Elle rejoint Naline derrière l'automate.

Valishan, quand à lui, rejoint Altran.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 24, 2005)

Une fouille sommaire du couloir jusqu'au coin n'avait rien révélé à l'oeil aiguisé de Naline. Utilisant l'automate comme bouclier et flanquée de Nárin pour la protéger, Naline avançait avec mégarde dans le couloir.

Alors qu'elle tournait le coin, elle fut accueillie par une pluie de flèches qui résonnèrent sur la cuirrasse de l'automate. La lanterne d'Altran éclairait à peine la moitiée du couloir qui s'ouvrait devant elle, mais sa vision lui permettait de scruter la pénombre. Deux hobgobelins se tenait au fond de la salle, arcs à la main. Déjà, il tentaient de mettre une nouvelle flèche à leur corde.

Le couloir était en fait une intesection alors que deux autres couloirs, plus étroits, s'ouvraient de part et d'autre. Au fond de la pièce, Naline pouvait distinguer des portes doubles entre-ouvertes. Prêt des hobgobelins se trouvaient également deux leviers.

_[HJ : Le cercle gris pâle représente la lumière de la lanterne que tient Altran. Le gris foncé représente ce que la vision nocturne éclaire. Les hobgobelins étaient prêt à vous accueillir, mais ils ont manqué leur tir. J'aurais besoin de *l'initiative* pour tout le monde, s.v.p.]





_


----------



## Gez (Apr 25, 2005)

_[Inits: Naline 19+2=21 ; Mitaine 9+4=13 ; Altran 19+2=21 ; Crista 12+3=15]_

*« Une embuscade ! Retraite ! Reculez tous ! »* crie Naline en reculant pour sa plaquer contre le mur, derrière l'angle, dirigeant l'automate pour le garder près d'elle comme couvert. *« Il y a des leviers près des gardes. Les leviers, en haut, actionnaient tous des pièges à fosses, et ces deux gardes savent qu'ils n'ont aucune chance au combat contre nous tous, donc... Tu entends Nárin, surtout, ne pas les charger ! Il faut les éliminer à distance ! »*

Pendant ce temps, incapable de voir d'ou venaient les flèches, incantat pour y voir plus clair. *« Fiat Lux !»* Aussitôt, un halo de lumière à la forme fantômatique _[lumière dansante]_ apparût au niveau de la porte, et se précipita dans le couloir, jusqu'à rejoindre les hobgobelins et leur tourner autour. Le but était surtout d'éclairer pour y voir, mais si l'apparition pouvait effrayer les gobelinidés en plus, tant mieux, c'est pourquoi Altran avait choisi l'aspect fantomatique de son sort. Suivant les conseils de Naline, il recula un peu, autant que le permettait Imay et les demi-elfes, et commença à charger son arbalète.


----------



## Julie (Apr 25, 2005)

Suivant les conseils de Naline, Imay et Valishan reculèrent dans la grande salle afin de laisser de la place pour leur compagnons. 
_[HJ: Initiative Imay: 16+6=22; Valishan: 18+7=25]_


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 28, 2005)

Le cri d'alarme de Naline retenti dans le couloir. Imay et Valishan se précipitèrent dans la grande salle afin de désengorger l'endroit.

Naline se replia quant à elle le long du mur en demandant à l'automate d'en faire de même. Malheureusement, c'est à ce moment qu'il décida de coincer encore une fois.

Alors que Naline reculait, la voix riche et puissante d'Altran retenti : *«Fiat lux!»* Un fantôme apparu et se dirigea vers les deux hobgobelins. Altran se retira ensuite d'un pas pour se mettre à l'abris pendant qu'il chargeait son arbalète.

Le fantôme eut l'effet escompté, du moins en parti. Un des deux hobgobelins resta figé à l'arrivée du spectre. Les yeux de l'autre s'écarquillèrent un moment puis, il poussa un rire gutural avant de laisser partir sa flèche en direction de Nárin. Ce dernier n'eu même pas le temps de réagir avant que le projectile ne s'enfonce profondément dans son épaule.

Féllian s'approcha de Nárin et décocha une flèche en direction de l'archer à l'autre bout de la salle. Malheureusement, il avait mal jugé la distance et la flèche alla se fracasser sur le sol de pierre au pieds de la cible.

Fario voyant son compagnon se porter au secours de Nárin n'allait pas rester là immobile et le laisser s'accaparer toute la gloire. Il s'avança arc à la main et se plaça à côté de Féllian pour décocher un tir sur l'archer. Son tir était juste et la flèche transperça la gorge du gobelinoïde.

Contrairement aux conseils de Naline et voyant un des deux archers tomber alors que l'autre était paralysé de peur par l'apparition de l'illusion d'Altran, Nárin chargea le dernier hobgobelin. *«Prépare toi à dormir en enfer ! Raaaaaa!»*, cria-t-il. Il frappa le hobgobelin d'un violent coup de hache au tripes. Ce dernier s'effondra au sol dans un bain de sang et de tripes. *«Ha, tu vois ça la boîte de conserve ? Pour une fois que je m'en tappe un !»*

C'est alors que Nárin put entrevoir ce qui se cachait derrière la porte.  *«Merde !»* est tout ce que les autres purent entendre.






_[HJ : voici l'ordre d'initative :
_ 


_Valishan_
_Imay_
_Naline et Altran_
_Hobgobelins_
_Crista_
_Mitaine_
_Fario et Féllian_
_Nárin_
_La rencontre n'est pas finie, comme vous vous en doutez certainement après le commentaire de Nárin .  Je vous demanderais donc de continuer à agir en mode «combat».]_


----------



## Gez (Apr 28, 2005)

Altran demande à Nárin: *« Qu'as tu vu ? »* Il pose sa lanterne, et, son arbalète toujours chargée, il avance pour rejoindre le nain, jetant au passage un coup d'oeil dans les couloirs.

Naline annonce que les deux gardes sont morts et que les leviers ne devraient donc pas bouger, aussi elle avance à son tour, en longeant les murs. Elle s'avance un petit peu dans le couloir ouest, à couvert des meurtrières de la porte de Nárin et à l'affut de renforts venant de là ou d'en face.


----------



## Julie (Apr 29, 2005)

Au commentaire du Nain, Valishan sort son épée longue et tente de le rejoindre le plus rapidement possible. *"Que ce passe-t-il?"*

Imay, moins rapide, sort et charge son arbalète tout en avançant. Elle se rend à dix pieds au nord de l'automate.


----------



## Guillaume (Apr 29, 2005)

Toute suite après le commentaire de Nárin, la porte se referma et le bruit d'une barre de métal vérrouillant la porte se fit entendre. *«C'est un marché d'esclave !»* s'écria Nárin alors que Valishan vennait le rejoindre en courant.

Imay qui se mettait en position, armée de son arbalète, entendit avec effroi l'appel de Nárin.

Naline, quant à elle, s'avança en longeant le mur avec précaution, alerte à tout mouvement. La pierre était froide et rugueuse. Alors qu'elle tournait le coin, jettant un regard dans les deux directions, elle put constater que la salle était bâtie en forme de croix. Dans chaque branche, deux portes étaient taillées. Elle tendit l'oreille un instant, mais elle ne pouvait distinguer d'autre bruits que ceux de ses compagnons et sa propre respiration. Elle s'engagea dans le couloir ouest dans le but d'examiner à fond les deux portes.

Altran s'avança nerveusement pour aller rejoindre le nain et l'elfe au fond de la salle. Alors qu'il traversait l'intersection, tout comme Naline, il jetta un regard de chaque côté, comme pour s'assurer qu'il n'y avait pas de danger. 

Il ne remarqua pas la porte nord à sa gauche qui était entrebaillée et il poursuivit son chemin. Comble de malheur, alors qu'il rejoignait Nárin et Valishan, cinq hobgobelins sortirent de la pièce et chargèrent les compagnons. Soudainement, Naline, Fario, Féllian, Altran et Valishan se retrouvaient aux prises avec des ennemis.

Valishan réussit habillement à éviter le coup d'épée de son adversaire en s'accroupissant au dernier moment. L'épée lui taillât tout de même une mèche de cheveux.

Le monstre qui s'élança contre Naline riait sauvagement alors qu'il faisait virvoleter son épée. Il était fort et habile, cela se voyait. 

Naline suivait avec attention la lame sachant fort bien que coincée seule avec cette brute, ça pouvait faire mal... très mal. Puis le coup veint. C'était un coup en baisse, le genre qui utilise la force du bras et le poids de la lame pour trancher. Naline souleva sa rondache pour absorber le coup. Sur l'impact, elle sentit quelque chose déchirer dans son bras et une violente douleur se fit sentir au niveau du coude. Elle avait paré le coup, mais l'articulation avait en partie cédé sous l'impact.

_[HJ : Naline prends 2 points de dégâts.]_

Altran se sentait bien à l'étroit, coincé entre deux de ces affreux, avec des épées qui volaient dans tous les sens. Il était très conscient d'être dans une situation précaire. Il cherchait désespérément à se sortir du pétrin. Tous ses sens étaient aiguisé. Puis il vit, dans un instant qui parrut être une heure, l'épée d'un des hobgobelins voler vers son cou, tentant ainsi de le décapiter. Par réflexe, il éleva son arbalète et para la lame de son adversaire.

Les deux autres qui avaient pris pour cible Fario et Féllian n'eurent guère plus de succès. Les deux demi-elfes étant agiles et parés à ce genre d'éventualité. Il parèrent coup sur coup, les attaques des hobgobelins avec leurs arcs avant de les laisser tomber pour dégainer leurs épées. 

Féllian n'avait jamais été très bon escrimeur. Il le savait, mais il n'était pas en posture d'y faire grand chose. Il s'élança rapidement sur son adversaire, mais ses attaques étaient grossières et sa lame ne parvint pas à passer les défenses.

Fario, quant à lui savait très bien ce qu'il faisait. Il se lança dans une série de feintes et d'attaques que le hobgobelin peinait visiblement à contenir. Puis pivotant sur lui même, il abaissa la lame du monstre.  D'un coup de poing écarta la rondache du gobelinoïde et plongea son épée dans sa gorge. Le hobgobelin demeura immobile un instant, ses yeux confus alors qu'il ne réalisait pas encore tout à fait qu'il était mort. D'un coup de pied sur la poitrine, Fario dégagea sa lame.

Nárin, voyant Altran en difficultés, se porta à son secours. Malgré sa petite taille, le nain était un adversaire formidable et impressionnant lorsqu'il avait sa grande hache de guerre à la main. Comme pour le précédent, il n'en fit qu'une bouchée alors qu'en bondissant, il lui tranchât la tête aspergeant du même coup le pauvre Altran.

*«Hé la boîte de conserve ! Ça fait deux !»*, cira-t-il avec satisfaction.


----------



## Gez (Apr 30, 2005)

Naline avait toujours sa dague en main. Appelant Mitaine et la « boîte de conserve » chère au nain à son secours, elle attaqua son adversaire férocement, se souvenant des techniques de combats que l'on lui avait enseignée dès sa petite enfance. Elle connaissait les points faibles des hobgobelins, les feintes qui les déconcertaient toujours.
_[Attaque: 19+0+1 (bonus racial vs. gobelinidés)=20, menace de critique, confirmation: 1 net, beuh.  Dégats: 3-1=2. On rira moins quand le hobgob sera pris en tenaille !]_

Altran laissa son arbalète, inutile, retomber le long de sa bandoulière et dégaine sa propre dague. Bondissant sur le côté pour laisser le champs libre à Nárin et empêcher son adversaire de surveiller à la fois Valishan et lui, afin de porter plus efficacement ses coups, il frappa rageusement, mis en colère par la mention d'un marché d'esclave. Néanmoins, chronométrant mal son attaque, il s'élance au moment où le hobgobelin se tournait vers lui, laissant le garde esquiver facilement son attaque.
_[Attaque: 6+1+2 (tenaille)=9... Pas le genre à toucher, ça.]_

Mitaine, se précipitant au secours de sa maîtresse en se faufilant contre le mur, entre les pattes de l'automate jusqu'a arriver en face du hobgobelin. _[Elle est à couvert quand elle quitte la case en diagonale haute du hobgob, et donc à l'abri des AO.]_ Elle attaqua l'ennemi, visant la gorge.

_[Attaque: 12+1+2 (tenaille)=15; dégâts 4]_

Quand à l'automate, s'il réagit enfin, son ordre d'attaquer le hobgob le plus proche le fera s'en prendre à celui qui est à côté des demis-elfes.


----------



## Julie (May 1, 2005)

Imay laissa filer son carreau en direction du hobgobelin le plus proche, mais visa trop haut.  _[HJ: Attaque  3+4-4=3]_

Valishan, quant à lui, tenta de trouver une faille dans l'armure de son adversaire _[HJ: attaque  13+4+2=19; dégâts 8+2=10]_


----------



## Guillaume (May 1, 2005)

Coincé entre Altran et Valishan, le hobgobelin n'était pas en mesure de maintenir une défense efficace. Alors qu'il tentait de parer un coup de Valishan, il devait esquiver un coup de l'ensorceleur. Distrait, il baissa sa garde un moment. Avant qu'il ne réalise ce qui se passait, la lame de l'elfe s'enfonçait profondément dans sa poitrine entre deux lattes d'acier. 

Il tenta de crier de douleur, mais seul un gargouillis ne se fit entendre alors que ses poumons se remplissaient de sang. Après avoir tordu la lame une fois, Valishan la retira, laissant le corps du goblin choir au sol.

*«Mitaine ! Attaque ! Anfall !»

*Naline appelait Mitaine et l'automate en renfort alors qu'elle se trouvait coincée seule devant le hobgobelin. Elle se souvenait, cependant, des techniques de combats que l'on lui avait enseignée dès sa petite enfance. Elle connaissait les points faibles des hobgobelins, les feintes qui les déconcertaient toujours. Elle attaqua férocement. Le hobgobelin eut pour récompense un entaille profonde à la jambe.

Frustré et favorisant clairement une jambe plutôt que l'autre, le hobgobelin ripostat. Il manquait d'équilibre, par contre. Naline n'eut aucune difficulté à esquiver le coup.

L'autre garde sentait la soupe chaude. Il se retrouvait seul contre plus d'une demi-douzaine d'adversaires. Il savait qu'il n'allait pas survivre à ce combat.

*«Oca Delenor vecy'h oc virxo,»1* cria-t-il en se lançant sauvagement à l'attaque de Féllian. Ses coups d'épée étaient puissants et Féllian peinait à les retenir. Puis soudainement la lame perça ses défenses, s'enfonçant plusieurs centimètres. Elle resortit tachée de sang. *«Werplojken creh vokshe lepk'hoo, grej !»2

*_[HJ : Pour les personnages qui comprennent le gobelin, le hobgobelin a dit :
1. «Que Délénor ait mon âme !»
2. «Ce soir tu dors en enfer, chien !»]

_Ce n'était pas suffisant pour tuer Féllian, mais clairement, ce coup avait fait mal. Le demi-elfe, titubait un peu. Heureusement, le hobgobelin n'eut pas l'occasion de pousser son attaque plus loin. L'automate qui jusque là n'avait pas participé au combat, s'activa dans un grincement de métal. Il poussa son cri qui réduit en bouillie les organes du goblinoïde. Il s'éfondra raide mort alors que du sang s'échappait de ses yeux, son nez, sa bouche et ses oreilles.

Pendant ce temps, Mitaine se faufillait entre le pattes de l'automate pour aller porter secours à sa maîtresse. Le hobgobelin, occupé avec Naline, n'entendit pas venir la renarde. Ce n'est qu'au dernier moment, alors que Mitaine bondissait, qu'il se retourna. Les crocs accérés du compagnon de Naline se refermèrent sur la gorge de sa «proie» et, d'un coup, elle lui broya la trachée. Le garde s'effondrit, se noyant peu à peu dans son propre sang.

Alors que Féllian déroulait un parchemin et en lisait le contenu, Fario se précipitat sur la porte, pour tenter de la défoncer. Nárin n'hésitat pas un instant et en fit de même. C'était une porte de bois renforcée et le premier coup d'épaule du nain ne fit que résonner dans la salle.


----------



## Julie (May 1, 2005)

Imay s'empressa d'examiner les leviers. Peut-être serait-elle en mesure de déterminer leur utilité. _[HJ: fouille 5+7=12]_

*"Il y a peut-être moyen de contourner ces portes. Si on examinait les autres salles? Question aussi de ne pas se faire surprendre par d'autres ordures,"* suggéra Valishan


----------



## Gez (May 1, 2005)

Ayant entendu le combat et les cris de Fellian, Naline se précipite vers le demi-elfe et lui lance un sort de _soin des blessures légères_. _[Tirage: 6+1=7]_

Altran, quand à lui, voyant que la porte tient bien, approuve la suggestion de Valishan, et ajoute *« en plus, il y a sûrement encore tout plein de passage secret, comme en haut...»* après un instant de réflexion. Tenant sa dague dans la main droite, il tente d'ouvrir de la main gauche la porte sud-ouest.


----------



## Guillaume (May 2, 2005)

Pendant que Valishan réfléchissait sur la marche à suivre, Imay s'avança vers les leviers. C'était de vulgaires leviers en bois qui actionnaient un mécanisme. Cependant, les résultats de fouille d'Imay ne lui permaittaient pas de déterminer leur rôle. Il lui semblait évident, selon son expérience dans ces lieux et l'avis exprimé par Naline, qu'ils devaient servir à verrouiller un piège. Où et comment, demeuraient pour elle un mystère.

Naline s'approcha de Féllian pour lui prodiguer des soins grâce à ses sorts. Elle s'arrêta, cependant, en réalisant que Féllian lisait un parchemin de _soins légers_.  D'ailleurs, au moment ou elle tendait la main, elle vit que sa blessure s'était refermée.  *«Merci de votre attention, Naline, mais comme vous pouvez le constater, j'ai quelques ressources à ma disposition,»* lui dit le demi-elfe avec un sourire.

Avec sa main gauche, il entrouvrit la porte. Dans la pénombre de la lanterne, il avait du mal à distinguer la pièce qui se trouvait derrière. Il sentait qu'il s'agissait d'un pièce de taille appréciable et il croyait distinguer l'ombre d'objets ou de meubles sans plus. Il aurait besoin de lumière pour voir avec plus de détails.

Fario et Nárin s'élancèrent une fois de plus à l'assaut de la porte. La force combinée des deux hommes fit trembler les charnières, mais la porte teint bon. *«Pourquoi fouiller ! Ils sont justes là derrière ! Bande de lâches !»*, s'écria Nárin clairement frustré du résultat.  Il prit sa hache et ajouta : *«Si elle tient à coups d'épaule, voyont si elle tiendra face à ma hache.»*

À ce moment, deux hobgobelins arrivèrent en renfort de leurs collègues. Voyant qu'ils arrivèrent trop tard, il rebroussèrent chemin fermant la porte derrière eux.

_[HJ : Ils sont arrivés et repartis par la porte nord-est.]





_


----------



## Gez (May 2, 2005)

Altran part récupérer sa lanterne pour inspecter la pièce. Naline, elle, réessaye de convaincre l'automate d'utiliser ses bras mécaniques pour pulvériser la porte faisant obstacle.


----------



## Julie (May 3, 2005)

En attendant l'automate, Valishan prêta main forte à Narin.

Imay, quand à elle, continua d'examiner les leviers.


----------



## Guillaume (May 3, 2005)

L'examen plus approfondi des leviers par Imay lui permis de comprendre le mécanisme. Contrairement aux leviers que les compagnons avaient découvert dans Jzadirune, ceux-ci ne vérrouillaient pas un piège. Ils permettaient d'ouvrir et de fermer une trappe. Actuellement, ils étaient en position fermée. De plus, son intuition lui disait que les trappes se trouvaient dans cette salle.

Alors qu'Altran ramassait sa lanterne, Naline ordonna à l'automate de défoncer la porte. Les grincements de métal maintenant caractéristiques se firent entendre. Mais, l'automate se mit en mouvement.

Nárin, Valishan et Fario tentèrent une dernière fois de défoncer la porte avant de laisser la place à l'automate. Encore une fois ce fut sans succès.

Altran retourna à la pièce pour voir ce qui s'y cachait. C'était une grande pièce rectangulaire. Un cage vide était suspendue au plafond et il pouvait clairement distinguer quatre lits superposés. L'extrémité d'un cinqième lit, grand avec un baldequin dont les poteaux étaient taillés en forme de sentinelles naines, se distinguait dans la pénombre. À droite de la porte, il y avait une table avec quatre chaises. Personne ne semblait occuper la pièce. Les lits étaient faits et il n'y avait ni caisse, ni bagages, ni armoires.

De concert, Nárin, Fario et l'automate s'élancèrent une autre fois sur la porte et dans un grands fracas, elle céda. Une grande pièce s'ouvrait derrière. Quatre colonnes en malachite supportait le plafond haut de 6 mètres. Suspendues à une potence en fer fixées au collones, quatre cages en fer forgées, contenant des scarabés géants émanant une lumière orangée, éclairaient la pièce.
La partie sud de la pièce était surélevée et un grand escalier encastré au centre permettait d'y accéder. En haut des marches se trouvait un poteaux en fer. Des menottes y étaient suspendues. Trois d'entre-elles retennaient prisonnier trois enfants : un jeune nain et deux humaines. Cinq fenêtres taillées dans le mur derrière les enfant laissait entrevoir une immense et sombre caverne.
Un forme sombre mesurant environ 1,5 m, vêtue d'un harnois noir se tenait debout dans les marches. Son visage était caché par son haume. Dans une main, il tenait un horrible urgrosh. De l'autre, il tenait fermement une chaîne qui retenait prisonnier un jeune garçon humain par le cou.
Derrière la forme sombre, accroupie en haut des marches, se trouvait un chien bestial dont le dos était recouvert d'épines. Grognant, les babines retroussée, il laissait entrevoir des crocs accérés desquels dégoulinait une bave épaisse.
Le chevalier noir semblait avoir été interrompu en plein marchandage avec une créature qui ressemblait à un petit nain. Elle avait une peau cendrée, des oreilles pointues et des yeux couleur de miel. Ses robes étaient incustrées. Il tenait dans une main une boîte en ivoire remplie de pièces de monnaie. Il avait tourné la tête en direction des compagnons et les regardait avec un air de dégoût.

_[HJ : Je vous demanderais votre initiative, s.v.p]





_


----------



## Gez (May 3, 2005)

Pas terribles, mes inits:
_[Altran: 9+2=11, Crista: 6+3=9, Mitaine: 1+4=5, Naline: 1+2=3]_

Altran déplace son fantôme lumineux à l'intérieur de la pièce, pour permettre aux aventuriers de bien voir la situation. Lui-même se rapproche de l'entrée. Naline fait de même et "descend" de quatres cases (pour le moment, rien d'autre).


----------



## Julie (May 12, 2005)

_[HJ initiatives: Imay 18+6=24; Valishan 2+7=9]_

Imay se déplace d'une case vers le bas en passant par la porte. Ensuite, elle charge son arbalète.

Valishan range son épée longue et se rend au nord-est de la colonne de droite (entre la colonne et la cage) tout en dégainant son arc.


----------



## Guillaume (May 16, 2005)

*« Duergar! »*, s'écria avec haine Nárin reconnaissant la race du nain qui se trouvait à côté de la créature en armure. Ces nains sombres étaient connus même chez les hommes de la surface pour leur vénération de Délénor et de leurs manigances pour le libérer.

Imay s'avança dans la pièce en chargeant son arbalète. Fario, reconnaissant le danger plongea sa main dans une poche de sa veste et en sortit une fiole. Il en but aussitôt le contenu et disparut.

Nárin sentait la tension dans l'air. Il savait que les duergar étaient des adversaires redoutables. Cependant, l'homme en armure avec son urgosh lui disait que cette cible était probablement la première à éliminer dans le cadre d'un combat. Cependant, il demeurait qu'il y avait trop de variables en jeu. Son expérience lui disait qu'il fallait en savoir un peu plus. Mais, son sang bouillait. L'appel du combat était fort et il désirait vraiment en découdre avec ces vils personnages. « Ton trafic s'arrête ici, chien galeux! »

Le « chevalier » releva la visière de son heaume pour pouvoir parlementer avec les nouveaux arrivants. Son visage marquait un héritage nain. Cependant, ses traits étaient difformes. Il avait la peau verdâtre et un affreux nez crochu. Il sourit à la menace du nain révélant une série de dents acérées. *« En voilà des façons de commencer les négociations messieurs! Si vous me le permettez, je termine avec monsieur et je suis à vous dans un instant. »*, dit-il avec désinvolte.  Puis il ajouta en nain : *« Ta mère ne t'a-t-elle pas appris les bonnes manières? »* Malgré l'apparence détendue de la créature, les compagnons pouvaient voir clairement la main du nain se serrer sur le manche de son urgosh. Derrière lui, l'espèce de chien infernal grognait sourdement.

*« Kazmojen, si ceci est une façon de me faire payer plus cher, ça ne marchera pas. Je te donne 30 pièces pour le garçon et pas un rond de plus! »*, lança en nain le duergar en jetant un regard noir en direction du marchand d'esclaves.

Altran, pendant ce temps s'approcha de la porte pour voir ce qui se passait. Il en profita pour déplacer son fantôme à l'intérieur de la pièce pour y apporter un éclairage supplémentaire. Cependant, l'éclairage orangé qui émanait des cages était suffisant pour éclairer chaque racoin de la pièce. Le fantôme n'y ajouta rien de plus, sauf si ce n'est que de rendre la scène plus lugubre, teintant le tout avec un mélange d'orange et de bleu.

Valishan profita du moment pour pénétrer dans la pièce et aller prendre position derrière la colonne. Il avait son arc à la main, tendu, une flèche à la corde, prêt à tirer.

En voyant son compagnon de toujours boire d'une fiole, Féllian en fit de même. Il plongea lui aussi la main dans sa poche pour en ressortir une fiole. Alors que Naline faisait quelques pas en avant, tout comme Fario, il disparut.

En voyant son compagnon de toujours boire d'un fiole, Féllian en fit de même. Il plongea lui aussi la main dans sa poche pour en ressortir une fiole. Alors que Naline faisait quelques pas en avant, tout comme Fario, il disparut.


----------



## Gez (May 17, 2005)

Altran s'écrie, *« les négociations sont terminées ! Plus aucune vie innocente ne sera marchandée dans cet antre de Délénor ! Libérez tout le monde et vos horribles vies seront épargnées ! »*

Naline, Mitaine derrière elle, se rapproche encore de la scène, se mettant derrière l'automate, prête à lui dire d'attaquer Kazmojen, son client, et son infâme créature.


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2005)

Imay et Valishan se tiennent prêts à tirer dès que leurs adversaires montrent un signe d'agressivité envers le groupe.


----------



## Guillaume (May 26, 2005)

Alors que les autres attendaient patiemment que l’ennemi réponde, Nárin s’écria : *« Lâchez ces enfants… Tout de suite! »* Il s’avança son énorme hache à la main. Clairement, il n’était pas question pour lui non plus de négocier la liberté des quatre jeunes gens enchaînés dans cette pièce. 

*« Nous aurions pu trouver un terrain d’entente, mais puisque c’est comme ça… Épines attaque! » * Au moment même où le chevalier donnait cet ordre, sa main saisit une hache à son côté. Il la lança en direction de Nárin. Elle fendit l’air et lui aurait enfoncé le crâne. Mais, le nain était paré à une telle manœuvre et il bloqua le projectile avec sa propre hache.

 Imay et Fario n’avaient pas attendu de voir si le projectile allait toucher sa cible pour riposter. Tous deux laissèrent aller leurs propres projectiles sur le chevalier. Malheureusement, ils ne parvinrent pas à trouver une faille dans le clibanion de Kazmojen. 

 Voyant la situation dégénérer, le client se retira dans un coin de la salle. Il ne semblait aucunement vouloir prendre part à cette confrontation.

 Valishan laissa voler à son tour un projectile. Malheureusement, il avait tiré à l’aveuglette en sortant de derrière la colonne. Par le temps qu’il avait laissé aller la corde, Kazmojen s’était déplacé. Sa flèche alla se briser sur le pieu qui retenait prisonniers trois des quatre enfants. 

 La bête qui accompagnait Kazmojen avait pris comme première cible Valishan. Elle sauta les marches et bondit en direction de l’elfe. Ce dernier avait vu suffisamment d’animaux dans sa vie pour savoir que celui-ci était différent, mais surtout très puissant. Utilisant la colonne comme protection, Valishan parvint à esquiver la morsure d’Épines. À en juger par les dents qui meublaient ces mâchoires, c’était là une bénédiction.

 En s’approchant de l’automate, Naline entendit le son du combat. La situation avait rapidement dégénéré. Elle donna aussitôt l’ordre à l’automate d’attaquer.

 Celui-ci s’exécutait aussitôt dans un épouvantable grincement de métal. Il s’approcha de Kazmojen et poussa son puissant cri. Le marchand d’esclaves eut un sursaut de surprise, mais l’attaque sonique de l’automate n’eut pas l’air de lui faire vraiment mal.


----------



## Gez (May 26, 2005)

_[HJ: Altran ayant récemment gagné un niveau, il dispose d'un emplacement de sort supplémentaire. Ses actions partent du principe qu'il y a déjà accès. Sinon, il faudra qu'il trouve autre chose à faire.]_

Horrifié par le monstre, et enragé par les marchands d'âmes, Altran sent en lui la colère prendre la forme familière d'un sort. Mais lui-même est surpris par la puissance de sa réaction alors que non pas un, mais deux traits de lumières volent vers l'horrible bête appelée Épine.

Naline rejoint Nárin tandis que Mitaine se faufile près de Fario pour contourner l'ennemi.

_[HJ: Dégâts des projectile magique: 4+1 et 2+1, total 8.
Attaque de Mitaine: 4+1=5, raté.
Attaque de Naline: 9+2+2 (prise en tenaille)=13, dégâts très éventuel: 1-1=1, plus 2 sournois.]_


----------



## Julie (May 26, 2005)

Imay se déplace de trois pas vers l'Est, puis recharge son arbalète.

Valishan laisse tomber son arc, son son épée longue et tente d'atteidre la bête. _[HJ: jet d'attaque: 3+5=8  :\ ]_


----------



## Guillaume (May 26, 2005)

C’en était trop.  Les pièges, les embuscades, la mort de son père, les esclavagistes… tout ça en avait eu raison de Nárin.  Ça devait cesser… Maintenant! *« Tu veux ma peau, sale troll? Et bien, viens la chercher! »*, cria-t-il en s’élançant dans une série d’attaques d’une violence jusque-là insoupçonnée.  Kazmojen bloquait attaque et contre-attaque.  On aurait dit deux titans s’affrontant.  Puis Nárin parvint à pousser l’urgosh de son adversaire pour se tailler une ouverture dans les défenses de l’esclavagiste, laissant derrière elle une grande fente écarlate. 

*« C’est bien… tu as des couilles.  Dommage.  Tu m’aurais rapporté un bon prix*, dit Kazmojen en plongeant deux doigts dans l’entaille.* Mais pour ceci ta peau ornera ma chambre à coucher. »* Il s’élança alors dans une série d’attaques.  Nárin tentait de contenir son adversaire… Mais diable qu’il était fort! Puis, Kazmojen vit une ouverture et y sauta à pieds joints.  La lame de la hache-lance décapita presque le nain.  Ce fut son heaume qui le sauva d’un destin aussi funeste.  Titubant, Nárin parvint tout de même à bloquer faiblement l’enchaînement et empêcher Kazmojen de l’embrocher avec la pointe de l’urgosh.

   Fario pour sa part décocha une deuxième flèche en direction du marchand d’esclaves.  Il ne put s’empêcher de laisser échapper un juron particulièrement coloré alors qu’encore une fois le clibanion de son adversaire absorbait l’impact de la flèche.  Laissant tomber son arc, il dégaina ses épées et se para à se lancer dans la mêlée.

   Altran sentit la magie couler en lui comme de l’eau sur une pierre.  Les deux _projectiles magiques_ frappèrent la bête de plein fouet.  Elle poussa alors un hurlement qui semblait venir d’outre-tombe et qui glaça le sang de tous les compagnons.

_[J’ai fait avancer Altran d’un pas pour qu’il puisse avoir une bonne ligne de mire sur la bête.]_

   Malgré les blessures magiques qu’elle venait de subir, la bête n’était pas encore défaite.  Valishan saisit son épée et tenta de frapper ce monstre sorti tout droit de ses pires cauchemars.  Malheureusement, la bête était encore agile et elle bondit, évitant ainsi les coups de lame de l’elfe.  Il n’était pas prêt pour sa riposte.  Le bras étendu, il ne put éviter la mâchoire qui se referma sur son cou.  Il y eut un bruit sourd d’os qui se brisent.  La bête secoua la tête quelques fois avant de laisser tomber l’elfe, inerte, au sol, ses crocs dégoulinant de sang.

_[La bête fait 18 points de dégâts, ce qui est suffisant pour rendre Valishan inconscient.]_

   Mais son inconscience fut de courte durée.  Invisible, Féllian s’était frayé un chemin pour lui porter secours.  Il pria brièvement Avméa et apposa ses mains sur la gorge déchirée de Valishan.  L’énergie divine referma la blessure et elle arrêta le flux de sang.  En toussant et en crachant, Valishan reprit conscience.

_[Valishan gagne 8 pv, il est donc à 6 pv.]_

   Naline et Mitaine s’avancèrent pour prêter main-forte à Nárin.  Naline fut surprise de voir l’urgosh voler au-dessus de la tête du nain en sa direction alors qu’elle s’approchait.  Le diable avait une longue portée avec cette arme! Heureusement, la gnome était agile et elle parvint à se faufiler sous la lame.   Mais se faisant, elle se trouva déséquilibrée et ne parvint pas à atteindre l’esclavagiste, sa lame ne faisant qu’à peine effleurer l’acier de son armure.

_[Kazmojen à une portée de 3 m.  En plus, comme il est considéré comme un Géant…]_

   L’automate, quant à lui, frappa de plein fouet Kazmojen.  D’un coup de « poing », il ébranla l’esclavagiste momentanément.  Mais ce dernier demeura debout.  *« Le joujou du nain a de la frappe, je lui donne cela.  Mais ce ne sera pas suffisant pour t’empêcher d’orner mon plancher. »*

   Les compagnons savaient qu’ils avaient à faire à des durs à cuir.  La bête avait mis hors combat Valishan en une seule attaque.  Kazmojen semblait tenir bon à plusieurs attaques coordonnées et il était dur à atteindre.

   Mais la situation dégénéra subitement.  Soudainement, une énorme créature sphérique apparut près du pieu.   Elle était couverte d’une peau rocailleuse.  Son visage était composé d’un œil démesuré.  Sur le dessus de la sphère, une couronne de tentacules, terminés par des yeux, se tortillait sans cesse.  Sa bouche emplie de crocs acérés s’ouvrit et une voix caverneuse se fit entendre : *« Kazmojen ! Tu as défié notre entente! Je viens pour Terrem Kharatys.  Ce garçon n’aurait jamais dû être enlevé.  Il devait rester à Chaudière. Je vais m’assurer qu’il retourne en toute sécurité à l’orphelinat d’où tu l’as kidnappé.  Garde les autres, si tu veux.  Ils sont sans importance. »* Puis en se tournant vers le jeune Terrem, le garçon enchaîné qui faisait l’objet d’une intense négociation il y a quelques instants, il ajouta :* « Viens Terrem, tu seras en sécurité avec moi. »*


----------



## Gez (May 27, 2005)

Guillaume said:
			
		

> _[Kazmojen à une portée de 3 m.  En plus, comme il est considéré comme un Géant…_




_... Mais le couvert protège contre les AO, et une créature de taille moyenne, comme un nain, fourni du couvert pour une plus petite, comme une gnome.  ]_

Comment Kazmojen réagit-il à l'arrivée du monstre ? Est-ce que le combat est interrompu?


----------



## Guillaume (May 27, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> _... Mais le couvert protège contre les AO, et une créature de taille moyenne, comme un nain, fourni du couvert pour une plus petite, comme une gnome.  ]_
> 
> Comment Kazmojen réagit-il à l'arrivée du monstre ? Est-ce que le combat est interrompu?




_[Effectivement, petite subtilité oubliée.]_

Kazmojen hésitat un instant avant de prendre un pas de recul en levant la main en signe de paix.  *"Votre grandeur, mes agents n'étaient pas au courant de notre entente lorsqu'ils m'ont apporté l'enfant. N'ayant pas eu de nouvelles de votre part suite au rapt, je croyais sincèrement que vous l'aviez laissé aller. Il m'est tout à fait possible de vous le confier. Ce sera un plaisir et un honneur. Par contre, vous devez admettre que l'enfant m'a causé bien des ennuis... Mon bazar a souffert et je pense...

- Tu crois qu'une compensation est de mise, *termina le tyranoeil. *Très bien, je crois que ceci devrait couvrir tes frais."*

De nulle part, une bourse apparut et tomba aux pieds de l'esclavagiste. Au son qu'elle fit en frappant le sol, elle n'était pas vide.


----------



## Gez (May 28, 2005)

Altran et Naline observent la situation, aux aguets, n'osant pas provoquer la terrible créature qui est apparue. En terme de règle, on peut dire qu'ils évaluent la situation pour ce tour...


----------



## Julie (May 30, 2005)

Si la bête continue d'attaquer, Valishan se défend mais ne passe pas à l'attaque. Si elle cesse d'attaquer, il examine la scène attentivement. *"Nous ne sommes pas de taille pour cette nouvelle créature si elle décide de passer à l'offensive,"* se dit-il.

Imay reste figée en position de tir, mais garde son doigt loin de la gachette.


----------



## Guillaume (May 31, 2005)

Il y avait peut-être plus de monde, mais Nárin dans sa rage n'allait pas en laisser filer un seul.  Même si Kazmojen avait demandé une trêve, le nain n'allait pas la lui donner.  En poussant un cri de rage, il s’élança dans une violente contre-attaque sur l’esclavagiste. Kazmojen était un redoutable guerrier, car malgré la distraction de l’apparition du tyranoeil et de la bourse qui était à ses pieds, il parvint à parer les coups du nain.
Imay qui observait la scène, incrédule, se tenait prêt à faire feu sur l’esclavagiste, le tyranoeil ou la bête.  Fario pour sa part hésitait à se lancer dans la mêlée.  Puis il réalisa quelque chose : le client de Kazmojen n’était plus là.  Il avait disparu juste quelques secondes avant l’apparition du tyranoeil.  *« Où est passé le client? »*, demanda-t-il à tout et chacun.
*« Combien y a-t-il dans cette bourse? »*, demanda Kazmojen à l’aberration tout en continuant de se défendre contre Nárin.
*« 500 couronnes.  Cela devrait suffire, non? »*, répondit ce dernier avec sarcasme.
*« C’est parfait.  Nous avons un marché. Vous pouvez prendre le garçon. Moi je vais m’occuper de ces malotrus! »*
La lame de Kazmojen alla frapper la hampe de la hache de Nárin.  Le coup résonna dans toute la salle. Visiblement, à la grimace que faisait Nárin, il résonnait également dans ses bras qui avaient amorti le choc.
Voyant que Kazmojen n’allait pas céder, Fario s’élança à la défense du nain.  Malheureusement, son épée n’égratigna même pas le cuir du clibanion de son adversaire.
Altran qui observait le tout, tentant de décider ce qu’il allait bien pouvoir ajouter à cette scène, vit la porte est de la salle s’entrouvrir un instant.  Deux hobgobelins y apparurent, puis voyant le tyranoeil et le combat, ils fermèrent la porte aussitôt.
Valishan se tenait prêt à se défendre contre Épines et celle-ci n’allait pas laisser partir ce qui semblait être son déjeuner.  Sans contre-indication de la part de son maître, elle se porta à nouveau à l’attaque de l’elfe.  Pour ses intentions, elle ne réussit qu’à mordre l’acier de l’épée de l’elfe.
Voyant que le combat se poursuivait, Imay décocha un carreau en direction de la bête.  Le carreau alla s’enfoncer jusqu’aux plumes dans le flanc de cette dernière, ce qui lui soutira un cri de douleur que tous les compagnons apprécièrent.
_[Imay a tiré un très bon coup : 15 points de dégâts.  Un coup critique avec presque le maximum de dégâts! ]_
Invisible, Féllian n’était pas resté inactif lui non plus.  Il avait sorti son arc et avait décoché une flèche à bout portant, en visant la tête d’Épines.  La flèche était apparue et s’était aussitôt enfoncée, elle aussi, bien profondément dans le crâne de cette créature d’outre-tombe.
N’ayant pas reçu de contre-indications, l’automate poursuivit son attaque contre sa cible.  Dans un grincement épouvantable, il contourna Fario et Nárin pour pouvoir atteindre l’esclavagiste.  Kazmojen le vit venir et tenta tant bien que mal de le contenir, mais Nárin bloquait ses coups. Face à trois… non quatre adversaires, l’esclavagiste était peut-être un excellent guerrier, mais il ne pouvait parer tous les coups.  L’automate lui assena un violent coup dans les côtes.
Ayant obtenu l’accord de Kazmojen, le tyranoeil s’approcha de Terrem. Ce dernier était effrayé par la créature et tentait de s’éloigner prestement.  Mais il s’emmêla dans sa chaîne et s’effondra au sol. *« Allons, n’ai pas peur, mon garçon.  Tu seras bientôt de retour à l’orphelinat. »* Ces mots de réconforts venant de la bouche d’une aberration comme un tyranoeil avaient de quoi glacer le sang du plus brave des héros.  Figé, Terrem se recroquevilla sur lui-même en pleurant *« Laissez-moi ! Non ! Au secours. ! À l’aide! »*, criait-il.  Puis, il disparu avec le tyranoeil.


----------



## Julie (May 31, 2005)

Valishan reprend l'offensive, mais peine à atteindre la bête _[HJ: jet d'attaque 8+4=12]_
Imay, quand à elle, recharge son arbalète et prend trois pas vers l'est.


----------



## Gez (Jun 1, 2005)

Mitaine menace sans vraiment attaquer, cherchant juste à distraire l'esclavagiste pour faciliter les attaques de sa maîtresse.
_[Attaque 16+bonus... Ça passe.]_

Naline reprend l'attaque contre l'esclavagiste. L'interlude avec le tyrannoeil lui semble comme un rêve étrange qui aurait déchiré la réalité avant de se dissiper.

_[Attaque: 19+2 (circonstance) +2 (flanking) +2=25, confirmation au cas où: 12+6=18, dégâts 4-1=3 (normal) + 3-1=2 (si critique) + 2 (sournois), total 5 ou 7, selon le cas.]_

Altran vient préter main forte à Valishan, contournant Épine à l'abri du pilier. Il cherche surtout à distraire la bête, assistant Valishan pour lui donner un bonus de circonstance de +2 à sa prochaine attaque.
_[Attaque 12+2=14, même en considérant un bonus de couvert à la CA de la bête pour le pilier, ça devrait passer.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 2, 2005)

Nárin et Kazmojen étaient pris dans un combat ultime.  Les haches des deux guerriers s’entrechoquaient dans un fracas titanesque. Ni l’un, ni l’autre ne voulait céder un poil dans ce combat.  Le tout était un combat de force entre les deux.  Pour chaque attaque du nain, il y avait une contre-attaque tout aussi puissante par le chevalier noir.
Nárin cherchait à affaiblir son adversaire par des coups enragés, désespérés même.  Mais il ne trouvait pas d’ouverture, Kazmojen ne lui laissant pas la chance.  Puis, lors d’une parade, la garde de l’esclavagiste glissa, créant l’occasion que Nárin cherchait.  Modifiant sa prise sur sa hache, il plongea sa lame vers les tripes de Kazmojen.  La lame ne perfora pas l’armure, mais un craquement se fit entendre, accompagné de quelques gouttes de sang à la bouche de l’ennemi.  * « Ha! »*, cria Nárin.
Mais sa joie fut de courte durée.  Le coup l’avait déséquilibré, laissant son flanc ouvert à l’attaque.  Le chevalier noir enchaîna immédiatement avec une riposte.  La lame de son urgosh dégagea la hache de Nárin alors que la lance alla se plonger dans le flanc du nain d’un bon 15 cm.  Vicieusement, Kazmojen tordit la pointe à deux reprises avant de la retirer.  Un énorme filet de sang gicla alors.  C’était un sang noir comme une encre.  Visiblement, le coup avait porté profondément.
* « Oh, que c’est dommage, il saigne.  Ça fait mal? »*, demanda Kazmojen pour narguer le nain.
Fario voulant profiter de la distraction culbuta au dessus de Mitaine pour aller se placer en tenailles derrière Kazmojen.  Il pensait pouvoir profiter du moment pour attaquer le dos de l’esclavagiste, mais ce dernier le surprit en parant aisément le coup.
* « Tsk! Tsk! Si on veut jouer avec les grands, demi-elfe, il faut savoir attendre son tour! »*, sourit le chevalier, montrant à nouveau ses crocs pointus.
Valishan pris position à l’opposée d’Altran pour s’attaquer à nouveau à Épines.  La créature se sentait coincée entre le pilier, le nouvel arrivant et sa proie.  L’elfe comptait bien profiter de l’occasion pour maintenir l’offensive.  Cependant, son coup s’avéra inefficace ne faisant que glisser sur l’épaisse peau de la bête.  Il parvint tout de même à contenir sa riposte par un coup de poing sur le museau.
Féllian pour sa part recula d’un pas pour pouvoir décocher une autre flèche en direction d’Épines.  Malheureusement, il fut distrait par le mouvement d’Altran derrière la colonne et sa flèche partie en vrille pour aller se fracasser sur la pierre dans le fond de la salle.
Nalin parvint à se faufiler derrière l’automate, pour atteindre le flanc de Kazmojen.  Sa taille et son agilité lui permirent de s’approcher pratiquement sans être détectée. Grâce à cela, elle parvint à plonger sa lame dans le joint du genou de l’armure de l’esclavagiste.
* « La mouche a un dard, il semble, * dit Kazmojen. * Et bien, il faudra l’écraser. Ton tour viendra moucheron! »*
C’est à ce moment que l’automate décida de cesser de fonctionner.  Il grinça pour lever les bras et assener un autre coup au chevalier et ses bras demeurèrent coincés au dessus de sa « tête ».
* « On dirait bien que votre joujou est brisé, » ajouta Kazmojen en riant.




*


----------



## Gez (Jun 3, 2005)

Mitaine continue de distraire Kazmojen. _[HJ: 9+3=12]_
Naline continue d'attaquer Kazmojen. _[HJ: 7+6=13... Raté, je suppose.]_
Altran continue d'assister Valishan. _[HJ: 15+2=17]_


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 4, 2005)

* « Attention Nárin! »*, s’écria Fario.  Épuisé, enragé d’avoir encore manqué son attaque, le nain n’avait pas fait attention à la feinte de Kazmojen.  Favorisant déjà le flanc droit, il avait laissé sa garde ouverte.  Contre un adversaire aussi redoutable que Kazmojen, ce n’était pas une bonne idée.  L’esclavagiste ne laissa pas passer une occasion comme celle-là et sa hache trancha profondément le thorax du nain.  Il demeura immobile un instant, tentant vaguement de comprendre ce qui venait de se passer, puis il s’effondra inconscient.

* « Alors, c’est à qui le tour? Toi le demi-elfe ou toi le moucheron? »*, clama Kazmojen, sa hache à la main dégoulinant du sang de Nárin.

* « Vipère, prends-t’en à moi! Goûte à ma lame! »*, répondit Fario.  Mais la menace était vaine, car Kazmojen para facilement la faible attaque du demi-elfe.

* « Personnellement, j’aurai préféré sale troll, mais vipère si tu veux. »*

Pendant ce temps, Altran tentait de distraire la bête tout en gardant la colonne entre lui et elle autant que possible.  Cela semblait fonctionner, car elle tournait régulièrement la tête pour grogner dans sa direction.

Le rôdeur profitat de cette ouverture pour attaquer férocement la bête.  Sa lame parvint à percer ses défenses et elle s’enfonça profondément dans sa gorge.  Le larynx déchiré, elle tenta de pousser un ultime cri avant de s’effondrer lourdement au sol.  L’elfe pour sa part n’était déjà plus là.  Il s’était précipité à la rescousse de Fario, Nárin et Naline.  Ceci lui vaut un coup d’urgosh qui heureusement ne parvint pas à percer son armure.  Mais diable que le coup était solide, il en voyait des étoiles.

_ [Kazmojen a roulé 17, il lui fallait 18 pour pouvoir frapper Valishan derrière Naline. ]_

Voyant que sa cible était tombée, Imay se déplaça pour pouvoir prendre Kazmojen en vue.  Hésitant un instant, ne voulant pas frapper un de ses compagnons, elle prit le temps de bien viser et décocha un carreau.  Il fendit l’air, frôlant l’automate pour aller se ficher dans l’épaule gauche de l’esclavagiste.  Le coup paru le surprendre, car, malgré la bravoure qu’il avait montrée jusqu’à présent, Kazmojen se mit à regarder autour de lui, cherchant visiblement quelque chose.

Féllian pour sa part n’allait pas laisser un compagnon tomber.  Profitant de l’attaque de Kazmojen sur Valishan, il s’approcha de Nárin et fit une prière à Avméa.  La respiration saccadée de Nárin devint plus constante.  Il n’était pas éveillé, mais au moins, il semblait hors de danger.

Naline, quant à elle tentait d’utiliser sa taille et la distraction de Mitaine pour pourfendre l’esclavagiste.  Mais, son épaisse armure semblait vouloir déjouer toutes ses manœuvres.


----------



## Gez (Jun 5, 2005)

Allez, on continue.
Mitaine continue de distraire Kazmojen. [HJ: 7+3=10]
Naline continue d'attaquer Kazmojen. [HJ: 20, suivi de 13+6. Dégâts 1-1=1 minimum, +4-1 si critique, +5 sournois (6 ou 9 total)]
Altran contourne le corps de la bête et vient rejoindre Fario et Valishan pour attaquer Kazmo. _[Attaque 13+2=15... Dégâts hypothètiques 2.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 10, 2005)

Kazmojen s’étant débarrassé du nain, décida ensuite de se débarrasser des lanceurs de sorts.  Altran était trop loin.  Par contre, Féllian était pratiquement à côté de lui.  De plus, il était coincé entre plusieurs adversaires.  L’esclavagiste fit donc un pas pour se soustraire aux coups de l’automate et se débarrasser du moucheron et de son petit chien.
Féllian était encore concentré sur les blessures de Nárin.  Inconscient du danger qui le menaçait, il ne leva même pas la tête alors que la hache de Kazmojen s’abattit. Foudroyé, Féllian tomba au sol, apparemment mort.
« Féllian ! », s’écria Fario. Surpris par la chute de son compagnon, Fario demeura immobile un instant puis, se tournant vers Kazmojen, il dit : « Tu vas me le payer, salaud ! » Il se lança dans une série de feintes et d’attaque visant à distraire Kazmojen. Malheureusement, les coups étaient vagues et inefficaces contre un guerrier du calibre de Kazmojen.
Altran voyant Épine tomber tenta d’aller prêter main-forte aux autres.  Il enjamba la bête passa à côté de Valishan et alla se glisser sur le flanc de Kazmojen.  Dague à la main, il s’élança, rapide comme la vipère qui était blottie dans sa poche.  Malheureusement, ses efforts ne furent pas récompensés.  Seul le bruit d’une lame frappant une armure l’accueillie.
C’est alors que neuf hobgobelins firent leur apparition aux portes de la salle.  Les deux qu’Altran avait entre aperçus à la porte est décidèrent de venir porter secours à leur maître.  Par ailleurs, des renforts arrivèrent de la salle nord et du corridor à l’ouest.  Une pluie de javelins s’abattit sur les compagnons. Plusieurs ratèrent leurs cibles, mais Fario, Valishan et Imay n’eurent pas cette chance.
_ [Valishan perd 1 pv, ce qui l’amène a 5 pv.  Imay perd 6 pv. Il lui en reste7] _
Les deux hobegobelins à côté d’Imay tentèrent de pousser leur avantage au maximum.  Mais ceci demeura sans effet.
Voyant la nouvelle menace provenant du flanc est, Valishan arracha la javeline qui lui transperçait la cuisse et se lança à l’attaque des deux nouveaux alliés.  Valishan s’attaqua sauvagement au hobegobelin qui l’avait blessé.  Il ne pourrait plus le faire, sa gorge ayant été tranchée d’un coup de lame.
Coincée près de la porte, Imay recula d’un pas, chargea son arbalète et… frappa la porte.  Il semblait que la chance l’avait abandonnée.
Mitaine, quant à elle, bondit aux mollets de l’esclavagiste.  La feinte semblait fonctionner, car entre deux jurons très colorés, Kazmojen négligea de défendre son flanc.  Naline profita de l’occasion pour s’approcher et de poignarder les côtes de l’esclavagiste.  Visiblement affaiblit par cette blessure, la situation commençait à être plus sombre pour lui.  En désespoir de cause, il s’écria : « À moi! Bande de mauviettes! », à l’intention des nouveaux arrivants.


----------



## Gez (Jun 10, 2005)

Naline crie à l'automate de s'occuper des hobgobelins au nord, et poursuit son attaque sur Kazmojen. Il est temps d'en finir avec lui !

Mitaine distrait Kazmojen. _[HJ: 14+3=17]_
Naline continue d'attaquer Kazmojen. _[HJ: 17+6=23. Dégâts 3-1=2, +5 sournois=7]_
Altran retente son attaque contre Kazmo, mais sans plus de succès. _[Attaque 8+2=10.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 12, 2005)

Kazmojen avait subi plusieurs blessures.  Les compagnons pouvaient voir son sang noir couler de plusieurs entailles dans son armure.  Pourtant, il continuait à se battre.  Il haranguait ses hobgobelins à attaquer et narguait les compagnons avec une joie quasi débridée.
Malgré ses blessures, ses coups demeuraient puissants et précis.  Les compagnons étaient forcés d’admettre que l’esclavagiste était un magnifique guerrier.  Cette admiration ne fut d’aucun secours pour Fario.  Pris au corps-à-corps avec la brute, il tentait tant bien que mal de contenir les coups.  Malheureusement, ce n’était pas suffisant.  La lame de l’urgosh parvint à lui tailler les tripes.  Fario s’écroula dans une mare de sang.
Altran tournoyait et tentait d’ajouter à décompte des blessures, mais le chevalier demeurait pour lui un mur impassable.  Sa frustration augmentait alors que ses coups ne trouvaient aucune cible.
Les hobgobelins se montrèrent très obéissants.  Ceux de la porte ouest s’avancèrent, prenant pour cible Altran et Naline.  Un d’entre eux eut droit à une morsure de Mitaine alors qu’il passait trop proche.  Pressés de part et d’autre, les deux compagnons ne purent éviter toutes les épées qui les visaient.  Tous deux parvinrent à parer un coup en encaissant un autre.  Naline ne s’en tira pas trop mal, mais le coup qu’Altra reçut était particulièrement douloureux.  Il sentait le sang chaud couler sous ses vêtements et il lui semblait devenir plus faible.
_[Naline encaisse 2 points de dégâts, ce qui selon mes calculs devrait lui faire 16/18 pv.  Altran pour sa part encaisse 7 points de dégâts.  Il devrait donc lui en rester 3.]_
Un des trois hobgobelins de la porte nord quitta ses compagnons pour aller prêter main-forte à celui qui demeurait debout devant Valishan.  Ils coordonnèrent leurs attaques du regard et s’élancèrent à l’assaut de l’elfe.  Mais, les derniers jours avaient été formateurs pour le jeune rôdeur.  Les attaques lui semblaient évidentes et les feintes aussi.  Il parvint donc aisément à déjouer ces deux adversaires.
Pour une raison quelconque, les deux hobgobelins qui étaient toujours à la porte nord ne décidèrent pas de s’attaquer immédiatement et directement à Imay, la seule qui demeurait seule au milieu du chaos qu’était devenue cette pièce.  Il choisirent de garder leur distance décochant chacun une lance sur la petite gnome. Elle était bien trop rapide et agile pour ces deux brutes, évitant soigneusement les lancer par une combinaison de pirouettes.
Pressé par deux adversaires, Valishan tenta de se débarrasser d’un d’entre eux rapidement en utilisant une botte que son maître lui avait montré.  Malheureusement, le combat commençait à l’épuiser.  Ses gestes étaient moins précis et sa feinte fut incomplète. Le hobegobelin parvint à bloquer l’attaque aisément.
Ne voulant pas avoir à en affronter deux à la fois, Imay préféra continuer à tirer des carreaux de son arbalète.  Elle avait l’œil aiguisé et son projectile trouva sa cible en s’enfonçant profondément dans l’armure de celle-ci. Imay fut déçue de ne pas le voir tomber immédiatement.  Cependant, le hobgobelin titubait et tout portait à croire qu’il n’en faudrait pas beaucoup pour qu’il ne tombe raide mort.
Distrait par Mitaine, Kazomjen ne vit pas venir le coup de Naline.  La lame de la gnome s’enfonça profondément dans la cuisse de son ennemi, sectionnant du même coup l’artère fémorale.  Kazomojen s’effondrit en riant, puis perdit conscience.
L’ordre de Naline avait rententi dans toute la pièce.  Bien que personne d’autre qu’Imay n’eut compris ce que Naline racontait, elle espérait bien pouvoir les sauver.  Cependant, son ordre apparût comme étant superflu.  Les engrenages de l’automate grondèrent alors qu’il tentait de s’activer, mais il demeura immobile finalement.
_[L’automate n’a pas réussi son jet pour s’activer.]




_


----------



## Gez (Jun 12, 2005)

_[HJ: J'ai numéroté les hobgobelins par souci de clarté.]_
Altran se concentre sur l'hobgobelin numéro 8, et s'éloigne un peu des autres. Sa peur, sa colère, et sa frustration semble décupler ses forces, et le coup qu'il inflige est particulièrement vicieux. _[Attaque: 20 net! puis 18+2. Dégâts 2+3=5.]_

Naline tente de couper l'encerclement qui la menace en attaquant le hobgobelin 3.  _[Attaque: 15+3=18, dégâts 4-1=3.]_
Mitaine imite sa maîtresse en attaquant le même hobgobelin. _[Attaque: 16+1=17, dégâts 4.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 12, 2005)

Il était mort. C’était pourtant ce que les compagnons avaient cru.  Ils l’avaient tous vu tomber sous le coup de Naline.  Pourtant, horrifiés, ils virent Kazmojen bouger. * « C’est pas aussi facile que ça en a l’air, » * ricana-t-il en se relevant.
Le coup d’Altran était parfaitement visé.  Il avait trouvé une faille dans l’armure de l’hobgobelin qui lui avait permis d’enfoncer toute sa lame.  Sous l’impact, Altran sentit quelque chose craquer.  L’hobgobelin poussa un grognement de douleur puis s’effondra, un sang noir s’écoulant de sa blessure par jets réguliers, mais de plus en plus faibles.
Il avait à peine retiré sa lame, cependant, que deux autres adversaires se présentaient à ses côtés. Il parvint à éviter le premier coup d’épée, mais ce faisant, il s’exposa à l’autre.  Une douleur explosa dans ses reins, puis tout devint noir.
_ [l’hobgobelin 7 lui fait 4 points de dégâts.  Altran tombe à -1] _
Naline était elle-même pressée par un hobgobelin qui semblait prendre un malin plaisir à vouloir l’embrocher.  Elle se glissait constamment sous la lame de celui-ci tout en essayant de riposter.  Cependant, il parvint tout de même à l’égratigner.  Ce n’était pas une blessure grave, mais diable que ça brûlait!
_ [l’hobgobelin 3 fait 6 points de dégâts.  Selon mes calculs, Naline tombe à 10 pv.]_
Les deux hobgobelins de la porte nord lancèrent leurs deux dernières lances en direction d’Imay.  La première vola au-dessus de la tête de la gnome, mais le deuxième lui fit une entaille sur la tête.  Ce n’était pas une blessure sérieuse, mais les coupures et les entailles commençaient à s’accumuler dangereusement.  Imay se sentait devenir plus faible à chaque seconde qui s’écoulait.  En plus, les hobgobelins dégainaient leurs épées.  Ils allaient se lancer dans le combat.
_ [Imay tombe à 4 pv après cette blessure (3 points de dégâts).]_
Valishan prit note de l’hobgobelin qui s’était approché de lui, mais il continua à se concentrer sur celui qui était près de la porte.  Sa tactique porta fruit.  Croyant pouvoir profiter d’un allié, l’hobgobelin s’était montré négligent dans ses défenses.  Il n’en fallait pas plus pour l’elfe.  La tête du goblinoïde roula jusque dans le coin nord-est de la salle.
L’autre étant concentré sur l’elfe, avait ignoré Imay.  Elle était habituée.  Sa taille faisait en sorte qu’on l’ignorait souvent.  Laissant tomber son épée courte, Imay s’approcha de lui et plongea sa lame dans son entrejambe.  À la grande satisfaction de la saltimbanque, l’hobgobelin poussa un cri de douleur et s’effondra.
L’attaque concertée de Mitaine et de Naline eut raison d’un autre hobgobelin.  Poignardé et mordu, il s’effondra, immobile.
C’est alors que l’ordre de Naline eut enfin l’effet désiré.  L’automate, qui jusque-là était resté plus ou moins immobile, grinçant parfois, s’activa et s’approcha des deux hobgobelins au nord.  Il parut prendre son souffle un instant avant de pousser son redoutable cri.  Celui qu’Imay avait blessé s’effondra aussi tôt.  L’autre demeurait immobile, sonné par le cri.


----------



## Gez (Jun 13, 2005)

_[HJ: Héhéhé... Attaque opportuniste sur Kazmo quand il se relève. 

Naline: Attaque 18+4 (au sol)+2 (tenaille) +2=26. Dégâts 3-1+5=7.
Mitaine: Attaque ratée (1 net).]_

*« Et reste mort, j'suis pas d'humeur ! »*

S'il retombe, Naline attaque le hobgobelin 6, sinon elle réattaque Kazmo. Mitaine, elle, attaque Kazmo dans les deux cas.

_[Naline: Attaque 11+2=13, +1 (racial) vs. hobgobelin ou +2 (tenaille) vs. Kazmo = 14 ou 15. Dégâts 1, +6 sournois contre Kazmo.
Mitaine: Attaque 19+3=22, dégâts 4.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 13, 2005)

Kazmojen avait à peine prononcé ses paroles qu’il retomba aussi tôt sous le coup de Naline.  Le voir chuter lui apportait une certaine dose de satisfaction.  Elle ne put guère en profiter cependant, car elle se retrouvait seule face à deux horribles hobgobelins.
L’attaque du premier s’avéra inefficace.  Le second par contre lui entailla profondément l’abdomen.  Le sang chaud coulait sous son armure et la gnome savait qu’il fallait que ce combat se termine rapidement.  Elle ne pourrait pas encaisser un autre coup comme celui-là.
_ [L’hobgobelin 7 inflige 8 points de dégâts.  Il en reste donc 2 à Naline.]_
Valishan voyant que Naline était en difficulté se précipita à son secours.  Malheureusement, à cheval sur le corps d’un hobgobelin, il était mal placé et son épée ne fit que glisser sur l’armure de son adversaire.
Imay, quant à elle, profita du fait que le dernier garde de la porte nord était sonné pour s’en prendre à lui.  Elle s’approcha et lui enfonça profondément son épée courte dans l’estomac.  Il s’effondrât raide mort.
Alors que Mitaine tentait de déchirer la gorge de Kazmojen, Naline tourna son attention sur l’hobgobelin qui l’avait blessé.  Malheureusement, sa lame ne fit que glisser sur l’acier de l’armure de son adversaire.
C’est l’automate qui eut finalement raison de celui-ci.  Alors qu’il allait lever de nouveau l’épée sur Naline, l’automate s’approchât et lui fila un solide crochet avec son bras gauche.  La tête du goblinoïde semblait vouloir faire un tour sur elle-même et un sourd craquement se fit entendre.
Isolé, son chef inconscient au sol et face à trois adversaires qui savaient se défendre, les chances n’étaient pas du côté du dernier hobgobelin.  Il savait que le combat était perdu.  Malgré la loyauté légendaire de sa race, celui-ci n’avait pas l’intention de mourir aujourd’hui.  Il fit un pas en arrière en jetant son épée au sol, espérant que ses adversaires allaient accepter sa reddition.
Alors qu'il attendait la réponse des compagnons, les pleurs des enfants appeurés et enchaînés résonnait dans la salle caverneuse.
Valishan et Imay s'approchèrent du vaincu tout en le gardant en joue.  *«Qu'est-ce qu'on fait de lui ? On l'attache ou on le relâche ?», * demanda Imay.  *«Je suis d'avis qu'on l'attache.  Il pourrait toujours nous servir de guide dans cette forteresse.  Nous avons retrouvé les enfants, mais il y a eu d'autres enlèvement. Les victime sont peut-être encore ici.», *répondit Valishan.
Ce à quoi répondit le hobgobelin dans un devinois brisé : *«D'autre ici.  Moi vous montrer en échange de vie à moi.»*
Pendant ce temps, Mitaine se tenait sur la poitrine de Kazmojen montrant ses crocs et grognant bruyamment.


----------



## Gez (Jun 13, 2005)

*« Capturez-le, il pourra nous guider, on n'a pas la carte pour se niveau. Mitaine, c'est très bien, continue. »* Puis elle ajoute en gnome, à l'adress de l'automate, *« toi, ne bouge plus. »*

Naline inspecte les demi-elfes, s'ils sont morts ou juste agonisant, et tente, le cas échéant, de les stabiliser. _[Premier secours 14+5 & 16+5.]_ Il lui reste deux soins des blessures mineures, qu'elle utilise sur Altran et Nárin.

*« Il nous reste des potions ? »* Elle fouille les demi-elfes pour voir s'ils en ont.


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 23, 2005)

Leur choix ayant été fait, Valishan et Imay s’affairèrent à attacher solidement l’hobgobelin.  Cela peinait Valishant quelque peu d’utiliser une belle corde en soie à cette modeste besogne, mais la cause, se disait-il, en valait la peine. La grimace que faisait la créature sous ses liens lui remontait le moral quelque peu.

Les soins de Naline avaient stabilisé tous les compagnons inconscients.  Cependant, aucun d’entre-eux ne s’étaient réveillés. Des soins plus puissants allaient être nécessaires.
Le hobgobelin bien attaché et les premiers soins donnés aux autres, les trois compagnons encore debout firent le décompte des potions ou des parchemins à leur disposition.

Imay et Valishan avaient encore tous deux une potion de _ soins légers. _ Par ailleurs, Naline trouva un parchemin de_ soins légers _dans le sac de Féllian.  C’était tout ce qu’ils avaient à leur disposition.  Ils allaient devoir choisir comment les utiliser.  Ils avaient quatre compagnons inconscients et ils étaient tous les trois passablement amochés.  Un autre combat pourrait leur être fatal.

Pendant tout ce temps, les trois enfants encore enchaînés pleurnichaient. * «Monsieur, s’il-vous-plaît, aidez-nous »*, suppliait le nain.  *« Je veux rentrer à la maison, »* pleurnichait l’autre.  *« Est-ce que le méchant est parti, »* demandais la troisième.

_[Je vais faire lire ceci à Julie avant de faire agir Valishan et Imay.  C’est donc à toi Gez de lancer le bal ]_


----------



## Gez (Jun 23, 2005)

*« Bon, nos ressources s'ammenuisent... Si Féllian est toujours en vie, je vais lire son parchemin sur lui, il avait semble-t'il quelques talents de guérisseur et pourra peut-être remettre son compagnon sur pied. Altran a droit à une potion ; et si le nain a survécu, il a droit à l'autre. »*


----------



## Julie (Jun 23, 2005)

Imay s'empresse de libérer les enfants. _[HJ: elle fouille Kazmojen à a recherche des clés]_*"Vous allez pouvoir rentrer chez vous très bientôt et, oui, il est parti le méchant. Dites, savez-vous s'il y a d'autres hôtages ici,"* demande Imay en pensant à ses parents. 

Valishan garde un oeil sur le prisonnier en attendant.


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 25, 2005)

Naline lu le parchemin.  L'énergie divine se dissipa et les blessures de Féllian se refermèrent.  Le demi-elfe ouvrit les yeux.  *«Ouille ! J'ai l'impression d'avoir été piétiné par un dragon !»*  Il jeta un regard autour de lui et il compris rapidement ce qu'il y avait à faire.  Pendant que Naline donnait une potion à Altran et à Nárin, il jeta un sort sur son compagnon d'armes. En quelques instants, tous le monde était sur pieds, même si tous parraissaient un peu amochés.  Fario particulièrement qui semblait encore faible et chancelant.

La réponse d'Imay paru récomforter les enfants.  C'est le nain qui lui répondit. *«Il nous gardait dans des cellules pas très loin d'ici.  Nous sommes arrivés par la porte là»*, dit-il en pointant la porte à l'ouest. 

Pendant ce temps, Imay fouillait Kazmojen.  En lui enlevant son haume elle découvrit le visage d'un nain difforme à la peau verte et avec un énorme nez verru.  Sa bouch était remplie de crocs accérés.  Cette horreur rappelait à Imay à la fois les nains et les trolls.

Il avait en sa possession quatre clés, une bourse contenant une bonne poignée de couronnes et, en plus de sa redoutable urgosh et son armure, quatre hache de jet.  Alors qu'Imay s'apprêtait à se relever pour aller libérer les enfants, elle vit Kazmojen bouger.  L'horreur respirait encore.  Ses blessures se refermaient.  Il semblait guérir de lui même !


----------



## Julie (Jun 25, 2005)

*"Non, non, non. Pas encore. Cette ordure ne veux pas mourrir. Je vais te sectionner la tête et on verra si tu réussis à te regénérer après ça," s'écrie Imay, furieuse. Elle agrippe solidement son épée courte, prend son élan et tente de faire rouler la tête du chevalier noir. [HJ: coup de grace: 3 + 6 + 5 + 6 = 20]*


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 25, 2005)

D'un grand coup d'épée, la tête de Kazmojen roula !


----------



## Gez (Jun 25, 2005)

Un fois remis sur pied, Altran fait couler de l'huile de lanterne sur les deux plaies du coup tranché de Kazmojen, avant d'y mettre le feu !
*« Je ne pense pas qu'il puisse faire repousser quoi que ce soit dans de telles conditions ! Les trolls n'aiment pas le feu, dit-on... »*

*« Bon, le hobgobelin, rend-toi utile et dis-nous combien de gardes y-a t'il derrière cette porte, »* ordonne Naline en pointant la porte désignée par le nain libéré.


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 26, 2005)

Le hobgobelin hésitat un instant, puis il indiqua : *«Pas beaucoup.  Krylscar dans bloc B. Zarkad dans salle de plaisir.  Deux comme ça,» *en pointant l'automate *«Quelques gobelins dans forge et cuisine.»*


----------



## Gez (Jun 26, 2005)

*« Deux automates, hein ? Sais-tu d'où ils proviennent ? »*
Naline se dit que si ces automates était déjà là, il faudra leur parler en nain, tandis que s'ils viennent de Jzadirune, il faudra leur parler en gnome. 

Altran, quant à lui, n'aime pas trop la mention d'une "salle de plaisir"...


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 26, 2005)

À la question de Naline, l'hobgobelin haussa simplement les épaules.


----------



## Gez (Jun 26, 2005)

*« Bon, deux hobgobelins, deux automates, et quelques gobelins. S'il y en a plus, on règle son compte au prisonnier avant le combat, d'accord ? Imay, la porte est-elle ouverte, ou faudra-t'il convaincre le tas de ferraille de fonctionner, pour une fois ? »*

Naline, stressée par la violence des combats, l'ignominie des esclavagistes, et la présence de l'objectif tout proche, a les nerfs à vif.

Altran inspecte soupçonneusement le corps de Kazmojen, cherchant des traces d'animations. *« Ainsi donc, c'était lui la moitié de nain. Quand je pense qu'on avait interprété ce passage de l'oracle comme faisant référence à un allié potentiel... »*


----------



## Julie (Jun 27, 2005)

Après avoir libéré les enfants, Imay examine la porte ouest. S'adressant à ses compagnons, Imay demande: *"Ne devrions-nous pas escorter les enfants en lieu sûr avant de continuer,"* puis s'adressant aux enfant, *"À moins que vous voulez surveiller ce méchant en attendant notre retour."*


----------



## Guillaume (Jun 28, 2005)

C'est Fario qui répondit avant que les enfants ne le fasse. *«Je ne serai pas de grande utilité.  Dans l'état où je suis, une seule blessure serai suffisante pour me mettre à terre.  Je ne pourrais donc pas aller bien loin.  Par contre, je peux rester avec les enfants et surveiller le prisonnier.  De plus, j'ai un lien télépathique avec Féllian, gracieuseté de notre maître.  Si quelque chose devait tourner mal, je pourrais vous en informer aussitôt.»*

La proposition semblait rassurer Éveline et Lucille, les deux jeunes filles, mais Diacre, le jeune nain, ne semblait pas du même avis.  *«J'aurais très bien pu m'en occuper moi-même,»* marmona-t-il tout bas.  Seules les oreilles fines des gnomes et de l'elfe avait capté ces mots.  *«Je suis assez grand.  Si j'était parmi une vrai famille naine...» Le reste n'était pas perceptible.

L'examen sommaire de la porte par Imay ne lui révella aucun piège.  Par ailleurs, la porte avait été récemment ouverte par les renforts qui n'avaient pas eu la chance de la refermer comme il faut.  Dans l'entrebaillement, Imay pouvait distinguer ce qui semblait être un pont qui enjambait un précipice.





*


----------



## Gez (Jul 3, 2005)

*« Bon, avant d'y aller, si on voyait s'il ne serait pas possible de condamner, au moins temporairement, les deux autres portes ? Inutile de laisser d'autres hurluberlus s'immiscer dans nos affaires... »*


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 3, 2005)

Fario propose : *«C'est macabre, mais on pourrait empiler les corps devant la porte à l'est.  Cela empêcherait les gens de l'ouvrir.  Pour ce qui est de la porte nord, je crois que la barre qui verrouille la porte est encore en bon étât.  Nous pourrions simplement la mettre en place.»*


----------



## Gez (Jul 4, 2005)

*« OK. On fait ça. Et on espère que ça tiendra. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 5, 2005)

Empiler les cadavres devant la porte est n’avait pris que quelques minutes.  C’était une besogne macabre et sale, mais cela empêcherait les intrus d’arriver par derrière. Avec la quantité de corps que les compagnons avaient à leur disposition, la « barricade » faisait la moitié de la porte.  Quiconque voulait entrer par là allait devoir forcer pour pousser la porte.

La porte nord fut verrouillée à l’aide de la tige d’acier réservée à cette fin.  Il n’y avait maintenant qu’une seule issue : celle du pont que l’hobgobelin avait désigné comme le chemin menant aux cellules.

Le pont en arche reliait le bazar à une grande chaussée de trois mètres de large longeant une grande caverne.  Les murs rudes et naturels de la caverne sont fusionnés à un mur d’une pierre noire parfaitement lisse. Des portes et des fenêtres sont taillées dans la pierre noire.  De chaque côté du pont, deux grandes statues de marbre blanc montent la garde.  L’une représente un guerrier nain, alors que l’autre représente une guerrière naine.  Tous les deux ont à la main une urgosh.

La lumière de la lanterne d’Altran laisse entrevoir un puits profond et au fond une eau calme et noire loin, très loin plus bas.

De l’autre côté du pont, la lumière d’Altran éclaire une porte en bois renforcée.  Nárin ajoute : * « Il y en a deux autres, une au nord et une au sud.  Où allons-nous? »*


----------



## Gez (Jul 5, 2005)

*« On a un prisonnier qui va répondre gentiment, car il n'a pas envie de prendre un bain. Qu'y a-t'il derrière chacune des portes ? »*


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 8, 2005)

Les yeux de Fario devinrent vitreux un instant alors qu'il communiquait avec son compagnon d'armes.  *«L'hobgobelin dit que les deux portes à droites et à gauche mènent à des dortoirs pour les gardes et les geoliers. Tout droit se trouve l'entrée des cellules.  C'est là que les automates se trouvent.»*


----------



## Gez (Jul 8, 2005)

*« Bon, bon, bon. On ouvre la porte de devant, et si on voit les automates, on leur crie tout de suite de s'arrêter. Et on fait passer le notre, de tas de ferraille, en premier, comme bouclier. D'accord ? »*


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 9, 2005)

Derrière la porte se trouvait un long couloir qui semblait se diviser en deux embranchements une dizaine de pas plus loin.  Vigilants, les compagnons avaient fait passer l’automate devant espérant s’en servir comme bouclier contre les autres automates qui devaient être présents selon leurs informations.  Mais voilà, aucun garde n’était en vue. Il n’y avait que ce couloir.  L’hobgobelin les avaient-ils trompés?
Alors qu’ils passaient la porte, deux clics se firent entendre et furent suivis d’un grincement de pierre.  Quelque chose de lourd se déplaçait plus loin dans le couloir, le sol en tremblait légèrement!
Puis, à travers le mur, de chaque côté du couloir, apparurent deux grandes pinces en acier qui tentèrent de se saisir de Nárin et Fario.  C’était des pinces énormes qui ressemblaient à celle d’un crabe de plusieurs mètres. C’est avec horreur que les compagnons virent les appendices se refermer sur les corps du nain et du demi-elfe.
Les deux guerriers maintenant vétérans réagirent aussitôt poussant sur les lames des pinces avec leurs propres armes créant ainsi un levier suffisant pour se libérer.
*« Le mur n’est qu’une illusion, »* s’écria Nárin. En effet, les compagnons pouvaient voir que le mur était devenu translucide révélant une grande pièce octogonale.  Deux automates se trouvaient à proximité des murs menaçant Fario, Nárin et l’automate des compagnons.  De plus, Naline aperçut au fond de la salle deux leviers de bois fixés au mur sur des plaques d’acier.  Les leviers étaient présentement abaissés.


----------



## Gez (Jul 10, 2005)

Naline se dirige vers le levier nord en longeant prudemment le mur (double déplacement). Pendant ce trajet, elle crie en gnome "stop" dans l'espoir que ça arrêtera les automates ennemis, et attend de Narin qu'il fasse de même en nain.


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 11, 2005)

Au cri de Naline les deux automates s'arrêtèrent net, figés dans une position offensive, tentant d'aggripper de nouveau Fario et Nárin.


----------



## Gez (Jul 11, 2005)

Ils sont bel et bien arrêtés, ou ils tentent d'agripper les copains ?


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 11, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> Ils sont bel et bien arrêtés, ou ils tentent d'agripper les copains ?




Ils sont bel et bien arrêté.  Ils sont figés en plein milieu de leur action alors qu'ils tentaient de les agripper.


----------



## Gez (Jul 12, 2005)

*« Bon, Fario, d'après notre prisonnier, que font ces leviers ? »*


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 12, 2005)

Cela prit un instant à Fario avant de répondre. *«Le prisonnier n'était pas très clair.  Il dit que c'était en cas de tentative d'évasion.  Ils servent à fermer les blocs de cellules.  Il n'a pas voulu en dire plus, mais selon Féllian, ça n'augure rien de bon.  L'hobgobelin était plutôt joyeux à l'idée que nous lui posions la question...»*


----------



## Julie (Jul 12, 2005)

Imay examine un des leviers afin de déterminer son utilité.


----------



## Gez (Jul 13, 2005)

*« Ça doit déclencher quelque ignoble piège. Le mieux est encore de placer les automates devant, en leur donnant l'ordre de taper quiconque s'en approche. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 19, 2005)

L'examen d'un des leviers par Imay ne lui apprend pas grand chose.  Les leviers actionnent un mécanisme, qui a déjà été actionné d'ailleurs.  Elle n'est pas en mesure de dire si le fait de bouger le levier à nouveau causera ou ne causera pas quelque chose.  Chose certaine, elle ne décelle aucun piège lié au levier.

Sur l'ordre de Naline, les deux automates qui gardaient la pièce se placent devant les leviers et se mettent en garde.

[ooc : je m'excuse du retard, j'ai eu une semaine de fou et je viens à peine d'avoir un peu de temps pour répondre.   ]


----------



## Gez (Jul 21, 2005)

*« Bon, on avance ? Commençons par les cellules du couloir de droite, et restons groupés. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 22, 2005)

L'exploration des deux couloirs, celui de droite et celui de gauche, s'était avérée bien courte.  Après quelques pas, chaque couloir se trouvait bloqué par un énorme bloc de granite.  Un examen sommaire par Nárin avait révélé que la pierre avait été déplacée récemment.  On pouvait voir que le couloir continuait, étant donnée les fissures de chaque côté des blocs, mais l'accès y était pour l'instant restreint.


----------



## Gez (Jul 23, 2005)

*« Deux grands blocs de granit bouchant l'accès aux cellules. Deux leviers liés à un dispositif anti-évasion. Bon, ils l'auront déjà activé, leur saloperie. Comme j'ai un peu peur d'utiliser ces leviers pour voir s'ils peuvent permettre de dégager le passage, serait-il possible d'utiliser nos automates pour creuser le mur, dans le coin ? Il est possible qu'il soit en une pierre plus fragile que ces stupides blocs. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 24, 2005)

*«Avant de faire des trous dans les murs, je crois que nous devrions essayer de pousser les blocs»*, dit Nárin.  *«Si ces 'portes' fonctionnent comme je le pense, il suffirait de repousser les blocs dans des niches.  Avec notre force combinée, je crois que nous devrions être en mesure de le faire.»*


----------



## Gez (Jul 24, 2005)

Naline demande à l'automate de pousser le bloc.


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

Si la force de l'automate n'est pas suffisante pour déplacer le bloc, Imay et Valishan se joignet à lui pour pousser. Si l'automate réussi à pousser le bloc seul, Imay sort son épée courte tandis que Valishan tend son arc.


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 29, 2005)

Après un beaucoup d'effort et l'aide de Valishan et Imay, l'automate parvint à pousser le bloc dans sa niche cachée.  Un long corridor se perdant dans l'obscurité fut ainsi révélé.  L'endroit était sombre et lugubre.  La lumière de la lanterne d'Altran était réfléchie sur les murs de malachites donnant à l'endroit un air de désespoir.  L'endroit sentait l'humidité, l'abandon et la mort.

À quelques pas de la "porte" se trouvaient des portes de cellules basses d'environ 2 m par 60 cm.  C'était des portes en acier avec deux petits judas taillés en haut et en bas de la porte.  Un silence de mort régnait dans cette aile de la prison.


----------



## Gez (Jul 29, 2005)

Naline : *« Quelqu'un reste à l'angle pour faire le guet, au cas où des sales bêtes viennent du couloir. Les autres avancent pour vérifier l'absence d'adversaires au bout du couloir, et Imay, qui a les clefs si ma mémoire est juste, ouvre les cellules. Ça vous va comme plan ? »*

Altran : *« Je suis volontaire pour faire le guet... Avec l'aide de Crista. Je resterai à hauteur d'Imay en cas de problème avec les portes ou leur contenu, mon familier est plus indiqué que quiconque pour faire le guet. »*


----------



## Julie (Jul 30, 2005)

"Oui, j'ai les clés. Maman? Papa? Êtes-vous là," lance Imay aux portes en les déverrouillant. Si ses parents ne sont pas dans les cellules, elle est terriblement déçue et marmonne: "Peut-être dans l'autre couloir..."

Valishan rejoint ses compagnons à l'autre bout du couloir, arc tendu à la main.


----------



## Guillaume (Jul 30, 2005)

En guise de réponse, Imay n'entendit que le battement de son coeur et le bruit de ses compagnons derrière elle.  Alors qu'elle ouvrait cellule après cellule, toutes déverouillées, elle ne pouvait que constater que personne n'y avait été emprisonné depuis des lustres.  Chaque cellule était identique : une petite salle avec un lit, en fait un tablette de pierre taillée à même le mur.  Dans certaines elle avait trouvé des écuelles vides, des vieux os rongés, des morceaux de pains moisis, mais aucun signe d'occupation récente.

La déception était visible dans ses yeux alors qu'elle ouvrait la dernière porte.  Cette aile de la prison était inoccupée.

Les compagnons ouvrirent la seconde aile de la prison.  L'endroit était identique au premier, si ce n'est que l'aile était légèrement plus longue.

La fouille de l'endroit les amena au même constat : ce n'est pas ici que les prisonniers étaient gardés.  S'ils n'avaient pas déjà été vendus, ils se trouvaient ailleurs dans la forteresse.


----------



## Julie (Jul 30, 2005)

*"Les enfants ont dit avoir été gardé dans des cellules, mais celles-ci n'ont pas été occupé depuis des lustres. Soit que nous avons manquer quelque chose ou il y a une porte secrète quelque part ici ou dans la salle des leviers."*

*"Je vais vérifier dans la salle des leviers"* Valishan fait donc le tour de la salle en examinant les murs. Imay, elle, examine le fond du couloir où elle se trouve, puis le corridor menant à l'embranchement.


----------



## Gez (Jul 31, 2005)

*« Hé, attend Valishan ! Je ne sais pas si tu as saisi comment on dit "stop" aux automates ou non, et ils ont été programmés pour taper quiconque s'approche des leviers ! Je t'accompagne pour changer leurs ordres. »*


----------



## Julie (Aug 1, 2005)

*"C'est vrai, j'avais oublié ce petit détail! Merci de me le rappeler, mademoiselle Naline. Votre compagnie sera la bienvenue."*


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 3, 2005)

Après avoir modifié les ordres des automates, les compagnons s'entreprirent à fouiller la salle de fond en comble.  Ce fut profitable alors que, non pas une, mais deux portes secrètes furent découvertes.  Elles étaient taillées dans des murs opposés préalablement cachées par les murs illusoires de la salle.  L'une, trouvée par Nárin, menait au nord.  L'autre, trouvée par Valishan, menait au sud.


----------



## Julie (Aug 3, 2005)

*"Alors, est-ce qu'on commence par le nord?"*


----------



## Gez (Aug 3, 2005)

*« C'est aussi bien que par le sud, alors allons-y ! »*


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 3, 2005)

Pressé d’en découdre avec cette forteresse, Nárin ouvrit la porte secrète. Il pénétra dans la petite pièce carré qui se trouvait derrière sans attendre Imay ou l’automate.  Alors qu’il traversait le seuil, Naline aurait pu jurer l’avoir entendu marmonner : * « Ça suffit les niaiseries… Examine ceci, cherche cela… C’est juste un corridor… Qu’est qui pourrait nous arriver de pire que Kazmojen et ses sbires.  Rien qu’une bonne hache ne pourrait pas régler. » *

Il le découvrit bien assez vite.  Dès qu’il posa le pied à l’intérieur, le sol se déroba sous ses pieds.  Une profonde fosse s’ouvrit et il chuta de plusieurs mètres.  Le fond du puits était couvert de pieux.  Dans un effort pour ne pas s’empaler, Nárin parvint à se tordre et à faire glisser les piquets le long de son armure.  Il ne put éviter le choc du sol par contre.  Un craquement sourd se fit entendre à l’impact.  Nárin ne put s’empêcher de lâcher un cri de douleur alors que plusieurs os de son corps se rompaient sous l’impact.  Puis il demeura silencieux, coincé entre deux pieux.


----------



## Gez (Aug 4, 2005)

*« C'est de mieux en mieux. Quelqu'un à une corde ? »*


----------



## Julie (Aug 4, 2005)

*"J'en ai une,"* répond Valishan en la sortant de son sac-à-dos
*"Tien bon l'ami, nous allons te sortir de là,"* dit-il en s'approchant de la fosse et en laissant tomber une extrémité de la corde. Il attache l'autre extréminé à l'automate tout cabossé. *"Je vais descendre pour l'attacher."* Il enlève tout matériel superflu avant de descendre dans la fosse. Rendu au fond, il rejoint son ami et attache la corde autour de lui. *"L'automate peut maintant reculer pour le faire monter, lorsque vous l'aurez détacher et relancer la corde au fond, je pourrai sortir.

Imay, elle examine le piège qui vient de se déclancher. Elle essaie de voir s'il pourrait être relié aux leviers qui sont dans la salle.*


----------



## Gez (Aug 4, 2005)

Altran et Naline assistent la manoeuvre.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 5, 2005)

Alors que Valishan descend tranquillement dans la fosse, Imay examine le mécanisme.  De ce qu'elle peut en voir, c'est un mécanisme plutôt simple : un petit coin en pierre relié à un contre poids.  Lorsque le poids sur la dalle est plus lourd que le contre poids, le coin bascule laissant choir la dalle.  D'après se qu'elle peut voir, également, il y a un mécanisme pour remettre en place le piège.  Cependant, elle ne croit pas que les leviers dans la salle aux automates servent à cela.  Le mécanisme de réarmement se trouverait au nord de cette salle, pas au sud.

Alors qu'elle termine son examen, Valishan parvient à sortir Nárin de la fosse.  Il est mal en point: plusieurs fractures dont deux sont ouvertes, sa respiration est saccadée et une mousse rosée s'écoule de sa bouche laissant entrevoir qu'il a un poumon percé.  Heureusement, son poul est fort et constant.  Aux yeux des compagnons, il est probable que c'est une bonne chose qu'il soit inconscient.  Ses blessures doivent être très douloureuses.


----------



## Julie (Aug 5, 2005)

*"Tout ça pour rien, cette pièce ne mène nulle part. Nous commençons à manquer de ressources! Je crois que nous n'avons rien pour soigner Narìn."*


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 6, 2005)

Le regard de Fario en disait long.  Ils avaient épuisé leurs dernières ressources après le combat avec Kazmojen.  La perte de Nárin rendait leur position périeuse.

*«Nous ne pouvons pas abandonner, pas si prêt du but*, dit-il sa voix tendue comme une corde de mandoline, *Ramenons le nain dans la grande salle auprès de Féllian et pousuivons l'exploration de ces lieux.  Il faut trouver rapidement les derniers prisonniers.»*


----------



## Gez (Aug 7, 2005)

Pendant que les autres se laissent aller au pessimisme, Naline tente de stabiliser l'état du Nain. _[Premiers secours : 12+2 (trousse de soin)+3=17.]_

Altran dit à Fario que le hobgobelin doit savoir où les prisonniers sont, s'ils ne sont pas dans les cellules.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 9, 2005)

Alors que Naline stabilisait le cas de Nárin en plaçant quelques bandages et en stoppant l'hémorragie des fractures ouvertes, Fario, par l'entremise de Féllian, tentait d'en savoir plus sur  l'endroit où était gardé les prisonniers.  Il faut croire que ce fut difficile, car plusieurs minutes s'écoulèrent avant que le demi-elfe ne se tourne à nouveau vers le groupe.

*«Il n'était pas très clair dans ses explications.  Il a fallu que Féllian se montre insistant.  Il ne l'a pas touché, mais les menaces... Enfin, d'après l'hobgobelin, les prisonniers sont gardés au sud d'ici, dans une troisième aile de la prison.  On y accède par la porte à gauche du pont qui mène au quartiers de geoliers.  Il nous a également révélé qu'au nord il y avait une salle avec tout le butin du groupe.  Le butin est gardé par un monstre, mais Féllian n'a pas compris ce dont il s'agissait exactement.  Le mot en gobelin était raxem.  Quelqu'un sait ce que ça signifie ?»*


----------



## Gez (Aug 9, 2005)

*« Le butin n'a pas grande importance, personne ne me contredira vu l'état dans lequel se trouve ce pauvre Narìn. Il nous reste des combats contre les geôliers. On y va ? Il nous reste les automates, les trois. »*


----------



## Julie (Aug 12, 2005)

*"Il pourrait y avoir de quoi nous guérir dans ce butin, mais je suis également d'avis qu'avec les automates, nous n'en avons pas nécessairement besoin maintenant. Le butin peut attendre,allons-y, les automates en premier."*


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 13, 2005)

La pièce était vide.  Les cinq paillasses en malachite, couvertes de mousse, semblait avoir été quittée prestement, les vieilles couvertures miteuses ayant été repoussées et laissées à l’abandon dans un coin.  Trois des quatre chaises placées autour d’une table en bois battue et usée avaient été renversées.  L’armurerie, qui devait contenir autrefois des javelots, était maintenant vide.

Deux autres portes perçaient les murs de la pièce.  Une d’entre-elle, celle au sud-est, était entre-ouverte et une lumière blafarde et orangée en filtrait.  Les compagnons pouvaient entendre des gémissements de douleur provenant de cette pièce.


----------



## Gez (Aug 13, 2005)

*« Ça sent le piège... »*

Naline ordonne aux trois automates d'entrer et d'attaquer tout hobgobelin présent.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 13, 2005)

Un mobilier morbide décorait cette pièce illuminée par une lumière infernale.  Des tisons rougeoyants remplissaient le ventre d'un four d'environ 2 m de diamètre qui dominait la pièce.  Trois fers à marquer étaient à demi ensevelis sous les cendres.

Au plafond, deux cages étaient suspendues.  Une d’elle contenait un énorme scarabée qui possédait des glandes produisant la lumière rouge-orangé qui illuminait la pièce.  L’autre contenait des ossements et des crânes.  Elle était placée près d’une fenêtre qui donnait sur une caverne sombre et obscure.

Contre le mur sud, une ravissante jeune femme, battue et torturée, était assise dans une chaise de fer forgé. Des menottes retenaient ses pieds, ses mains et sa gorge.  C'est elle qui poussait régulièrement des gémissements de douleur.


----------



## Gez (Aug 15, 2005)

*« Mademoiselle, vos tourments vont cesser, nous allons vous libérer et tout ira bien. Venez, vous autres, il y a des menottes à défaire ! »*

Naline reste nerveuse. Elle place un automate devant la fenêtre, et les deux autres en faction devant les porte de l'autre pièce.


----------



## Julie (Aug 15, 2005)

Imay s'empresse de déverouiller les fers qui retiennent la demoiselle.
*"Pardonnez-moi cette question, mais savez-vous où se trouvent les autres prisonniers?"*

Ensuite, Imay lui explique comment se rendre à la grande salle pour qu'elle puisse rejoindre Fellian et les enfants. *"Vous serez en sécurité dans cette pièce"*


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 16, 2005)

Libérer la malheureuse fut un jeu d'enfant : les menottes n'étaient pas verrouillées, mais simplement fermées par une tige.  C'était suffisant pour immobiliser la victime sans pour autant nécessiter l'utilisation d'une clé.

La jeune femme était brûlée à plusieurs endroits.  Les marques rouges des tisonniers étaient visibles sur ses jambes, ses bras et son visage.

* « Merci, braves gens.  Vous me sauvez la vie.  Ces brutes m'on capturé il y a une vingtaine de jours... je crois.  Ici, ce n'est pas facile de compter les jours.  Vous les avez tous juste manqués.  Mon tortionnaire et son compagnon sont sortis il y a à peine une dizaine de minutes.  Il avait ordonné à ses hommes d'aller prêter main forte à Kazmojen dans la grande salle et comme ils ne sont pas revenus, grâce à vous je présume, ils ont décidé d'aller voir. »*

Malgré les sévices qu'elle avait subits, la voix de la femme était claire, sinon un peu rauque.  Elle se leva et Imay et Naline purent constater qu'elle boîtait.

* « Je m'appelle Corine Lapic et il me fera un plaisir de vous montrer le chemin vers les autres prisonniers.  Lorsqu'ils m'ont amené ici, nous étions onze.  Il y avait quatre enfants, les derniers arrivés : Diacre, un jeune nain, Lucille et Éveline, deux jeunes filles et Terrem, un jeune garçon.  Ensuite, il y avait Krylscar, un ancien milicien.  Il a été sévèrement battu.  Il n'était pas capable de tenir sa langue.  Je crois qu'il est ici depuis longtemps. David, était un jeune homme sans histoire.  Il est complètement terrorisé et les geôliers promettaient tout le temps de le manger pour dîner. Erica était chandelière.  Je lui avais acheté quelques chandelles avant sa disparition le 17 du Vendémaire.  Je ne sais pas si elle est encore là.  Je ne l'ai pas entendu.  Il a Jacques, un gnome très intelligent.  Je crois qu'il est mathématicien.  Il passait son temps à calculer toutes sortes de choses.  Finalement, Rowyna et Alton, deux gnomes saltimbanques, sont arrivées il y a peu de temps, peu après les enfants.  Nous étions enfermés dans les cellules de l'autre côté de la chambre. »*

[OOC : Vous pouvez consulter la liste des victimes de kidnapping ici]


----------



## Gez (Aug 16, 2005)

*« Onze... Sur vingt-cinq. Nous arrivons bien tard. Mais dîtes-moi, n'avez vous pas été guerrière ? Il est possible que vous n'ayez pas beaucoup de temps pour la convalescence... »*


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 16, 2005)

*«Guerrière ? Moi ? Par Avméa, non ! Qu'est-ce qui vous fait dire cela ? Ma jambe ? Ça c'est une longue histoire.  Une rencontre avec un troll qui a mal tourné.  Disons seulement que je voyageait beaucoup avant et que maintenant j'essaie de me tailler une vie paisible ici, à Chaudière.  Pas très réussi, me direz-vous.  Pour ce qui est de ma convalenscence, j'ai encore un ou deux tour dans mon sac.»*


----------



## Gez (Aug 17, 2005)

*« Pas de fausse modestie, voyons, nous avons la liste des personnes enlevée, et dedans se trouve une personne répondant à votre nom et à votre description qui est mentionnée comme étant une ancienne mercenaire. Vous n'avez pas à en rougir, d'ailleurs, car il est à craindre que nous ayons encore à nous battre avant de ressortir... »*


----------



## Julie (Aug 17, 2005)

*"Vous avez bien dit Alton et Rowyna,"* demande Imay, presque incrédule. Elle avait presque perdu tout espoir de retrouver ses parents. *"Je ne suis pas certaine que mademoiselle Lapic soit en état de nous aider si nous devions nous battre,"* poursuit-elle en examinant la prisonnière. *"De toutes façons, avec trois automates nous ne sommes pas si mal en point. Quoi qu'il en soit, allons libérer les autres prisonniers." Il y avait une note de fébrilité dans sa voix. Allait-elle enfin pouvoir retrouver ses parents après tant de faux espoirs?*


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 17, 2005)

* « Ce n'est pas de la fausse modestie.  J'ai déjà bel et bien été mercenaire, mais ce n'est pas mes talents martiaux qui étaient loués, mais plutôt mes talents ésotériques.  Comme je vous l'ai dit par contre, cela fait parti de mon passé.  La rencontre avec le troll y a mis un terme. »*

Cela dit, Corrine prit les devants et guida les compagnons jusqu'à l'aile des cellules.  Ce faisant, elle continua de répondre aux questions qui lui avaient été posées.

* « Ne vous en faites pas trop pour moi.  J'en ai vu d'autres.  Ces brûlures seront bientôt guéries et j'ai encore quelques ressources à ma disposition.  Cependant, je suis d'accord avec vous Mademoiselle : avoir ces grosses boîtes de conserve de notre côté sera bien utile si nous rencontrons de la résistance.

Mais je vois un éclat d'espoir dans vos yeux.  Cette fébrilité... Rowyna et Alton, vous les connaissez ? »*

Corrine fit entrer les compagnons dans l'aile des cellules.

* « Holà vous tous, * cria-t-elle en entrant *, les secours sont arrivés! Là au fond à gauche c'est la cellule de Krylscar et Erica est à côté de lui.  En face, c'est David et nous avons Jacques juste à côté de nous.  

Hé Jacques, tu te remues? Arrête tes calculs, nous avons de l'aide.

Alton et Rowyna sont au fond, à gauche. »*

L'intervention de Corrine créa une véritable cohue. Des mains apparurent dans les judas.  * « Sortez-nous de là » *, demanda Erica.  * « Vous allez rester planté là où vous allez me sortir de ce trou à rat » *, hurla Krylscar.  * « Ma femme, sortez ma femme de là! »*, demanda la voix d'Alton.

Étrangement, tant Jacques que David demeurèrent silencieux.


----------



## Julie (Aug 17, 2005)

*"Oui, je les connais. Ce sont mes parents."* Aux cris de son père, Imay se précipite au fond du couloir. *"Papa! Maman! J'arrive"* Imay ouvre d'abord la cellule de ses parents et les embrasse de toutes ses forces. *"Excusez-moi quelques instants, je dois ouvrir les autres cellules."* Ce qu'elle s'empresse de faire.


----------



## Gez (Aug 18, 2005)

Naline inspecte les deux cellules silencieuse, s'attendant à un spectacle macabre...


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 18, 2005)

* « Imay! Mais qu'est-ce que tu fais ici? Où sont tes frères? Mais tu es blessé! Laisse faire les autres! Il faut que tu te reposes. »*

Les questions d'Alton et de Rowyna se bousculaient comme une cohue au marché.  Les deux parents, pas trop mal en point, malgré leur mésaventure, réagissaient comme les deux parents couveurs qu'ils pouvaient être parfois : en s'inquiétant pour leur fille.

Imay et Naline eurent tôt fait de forcer les autres serrures.  Si Erica montra beaucoup de gratitude, l'attitude de Krylscar fut tout autre.

* « Et bien, ce n'est pas trop tôt! Vous en avez mis du temps pour venir me chercher. Je parie que vous vous êtes traîné les pieds en chemin, question d'admirer le paysage.

— Krylscar!,* s'exclama Corrine.* Franchement!

— Toi, ça ne te regarde pas.  Ça fait plus de deux mois que je croupis ici! Où sont mes affaires? », * demanda-t-il d'un ton accusateur à Imay, comme si la saltimbanque les lui avait volées.

Pendant ce temps, Naline examinait les deux cellules silencieuses.  David était bien vivant, enfin, en quelque sorte.  Il était accroupi dans le fond de sa cellule, recroquevillé sur lui même, se balançant doucement et marmonnant sans cesse.

Jacques quant à lui, sursauta lorsque Naline ouvrit sa cellule.  Les murs de la cellule étaient couverts de calculs mathématiques complexes.

* « Ah! Oh pardon! Je ne vous avais pas entendu. Vous êtes venus nous chercher! À la bonne heure! »*

Alors qu'il sortait de sa cellule, cependant, Naline aperçut un peu de mélancolie.  Pour un instant, elle aurait pu jurer qu'il allait lui demander de rester enfermé pour qu'il puisse continuer ses calculs savants.  Mais une fois dans le corridor de la prison, ce désir fit place à un scintillement qui laissait présager une envie folle de quitter ces lieux maudits.


----------



## Julie (Aug 18, 2005)

*"La troupe est déjà en route pour Darmon-les-Souches. Je leur ai dit que j'allais me charger de vous retrouver."*

À Krylscar, Valishan rétorque:*"Nous pouvons vous laisser ici si vous préférez..."*


----------



## Gez (Aug 20, 2005)

*« C'est pas une mauvaise stratégie, d'être de mauvais poil. Personne n'a voulu l'acheter grâce à ça ! »*

Tandis qu'Altran raille, Naline tente de faire sortir David de sa prostration. *« Ohé ! C'est fini, tu vas sortir d'ici libre ! »*

S'il n'entend pas sa voix, elle fait venir Mitaine pour que la renarde lui lèche la figure.


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 20, 2005)

La révélation d'Imay à l'effet que les autres membres de la famille avaient déjà quitté Chaudière, paru réconforter sa mère.  Malgré tout, celle-ci ne cessait de suivre à la trace sa fille, passant à chaque instant des petits commentaires, tel seule une mère peut faire, même si ce n'était pas dans la nature de Rowyna d'être aussi couveuse.

*«Imay, tu es certaine que ça va ? Tu m'as l'air pâle.  Quand as-tu dormi pour la dernière fois ? Tu en fais trop.  Tu vas ouvrir tes plaies.  Laisse les autres faire.»*

David demeura immobile, perdu dans des terreurs que seuls ses yeux pouvaient voir.  Les appels de Naline, les caresses de Mitaine, rien n'y fit.  Il demeurait là à murmurer sans cesse, en position foetal.  Finalement, c'est Fario qui s'avança et le souleva.

*«Holà, c'est que tu ne pèse pas une plume!»*

La remarque de Valishan semblait avoir tû Krylscar pour l'instant.  Il ne disait pas un mot, mais les regards qu'il jettait en direction de l'elfe en disait long.

*«Personne n'a peut-être voulu l'acheter, mais les goelier l'ont souvent passer à tabac.  À mon avis, il est encore chanceux de ne pas avoir fini dans la soupe.»*, chuchota doucement Corrine à l'oreille d'Altran.

*«Je crois qu'il serait grand temps qu'on sorte d'ici...»*, dit Fario soufflant sous l'effort.

*«Tu ne pourrais pas si bien dire, mon garçon.»*, ajouta Alton.


----------



## Gez (Aug 21, 2005)

*« Il faudra peut-être revenir ensuite pour voir s'il n'y a pas d'autres prisonniers cachés ailleurs, mais on aura du mal à aller beaucoup plus loin aujourd'hui. Rentrons ! »*


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 21, 2005)

Le 8 du Frimaire 1214

Le retour à la surface avait été long et pénible.  Il avait fallu traîner le corps inconscient de Nárin tout en protégeant les enfants et les autres prisonniers.  Krylscar avait pester tout le long.  C’était trop long, c’était inutile, c’était trop bruyant… Ce n’était jamais assez.  Heureusement que Fario avait eu David dans ses bras, car il lui aurait certainement foutu une raclée.  Finalement, c’est Corrine qui lui avait clos le bec avec une paire de claques et une excellente répartie.

Arrivé à la surface, ne prenant même pas le temps d’aller cherche le corps de Thrin, les compagnons furent accueillis par des hommes de la garde ainsi que par le frère Ruphus et deux acolytes du monastère de Saint-Grégorio. La garde avait voulu les questionner, mais Ruphus avait insisté pour qu’ils puissent se reposer et guérir.  Le sergent, le même que celui qui avait accosté Imay, Altran et Naline, trois jours plus tôt dans la ruelle, se plia aux conseil du jeune prêtre.

Diacre, Évelyne et Lucille furent conduits à l’Orphelinat de la Lanterne où ils furent accueillis avec joie.  Terrem était déjà là, des hommes de la garde l’ayant déposé quelques heures plus tôt.

Au monastère, les compagnons ainsi que les ex-prisonniers furent guéris sous la supervision de Jenya.  On leurs avait donné une nourriture chaude et… ensuite on les avait questionnés longuement sur ce qui s’était passé.  Ce n’est que lorsque plusieurs d’entre-eux, dormant pratiquement sur leur chaise, que finalement Jenya avait ordonné à ses acolytes d’aller vaquer à leurs occupation et les compagnons purent finalement aller se reposer.

Tous avaient dormis d’un sommeil profond et réparateur et c’est sous la pluie torrentielle d’un matin d’automne qu’ils s’étaient éveillés le lendemain un peu après l’aube.  Avec la nuit, Fario et Féllian avaient disparus.  Ils avaient laissés une note derrière eux :

_Mes chers amis,

Nous avons assurés ce pourquoi nous avions été envoyés.  Le gros du danger provenant de Jzadirune et de Kazmojen semble avoir été écarté.  Bien que nous n'avons pas retrouvé notre ami qui était lui aussi porté disparus, notre devoir nous appel ailleurs.  Nous vous laissons le soin de terminer le ménage en espérant que le butin que vous trouverez saura vous compenser pour les douleurs que vous avez subit au cours de cette épreuve.

Pour nous, la route nous attends à nouveau.

Nos salutations et nos amitiés, en espérant que nos chemins se croiseront à nouveaux.  Ce fut un honneur de combattre à vos côtés.

Fario et Féllian._


----------



## Gez (Aug 21, 2005)

Naline commente la note.

*« Etranges personnages. Je me demande quel devoir et quel ailleurs. Ils ont raison, nous devons "terminer le ménage", comme ils disent. Nous n'avons sauvé que 11 des 25 disparus, et même s'il est à craindre que les 14 autres soient déjà vendu à d'infames créatures des profondeurs, tant qu'il y a une chance de les retrouver, il faut essayer. Il faudra aussi ramener la dépouille de Thrin, qu'il soit enterré avec les honneurs. Et après... Je suppose que nous pourrons continuer nos propres chemins. Je sais déjà que je ne trouverais pas en cette ville ce que j'étais venu y chercher. »*


----------



## Julie (Aug 23, 2005)

*"Papa, Maman, je vous aime beaucoup, mais je ne crois pas rentrer avec vous à Darmon-Les-Souches. Je crois avoir enfin trouver ma "vocation", si on peut dire. Je veux rester avec mes nouveaux amis et partir à l'aventure. Je n'ai jamais été douée pour les arts de la scène, vous en conviendrez. Ici, au moins, je peux mettre mes talents à l'oeuvre sans perdre mon déjeuner à chaque fois. Je vous remetterai la majeure partie de la récompense avant que vous partiez [HJ: je leur laisse 400 des 500 couronnes]. Ça devrait compenser pour les maigres revenus qui nous ont été volés."* Larmes aux yeux, mais le coeur léger, Imay embrasse ses parents et leur fait ses adieux. *"Je vous reverrez certainement bientôt. N'essayez pas de me faire changer d'idée. Vous saluerai le reste de la troupe pour moi. Au revoir."* À ses compagnons elle dit:*"Allons d'abord nous ravitailler avant d'aller faire le ménage. J'ai besoin de quelques provisions comme des carreaux, des rations, de l'huile et une nouvelle lanterne."*


----------



## Gez (Aug 26, 2005)

*« Il ne faudrait pas oublier de nouvelles potions de soins... Peut-être des parchemins, aussi, c'est moins cher et je peux les lire. Il va falloir fouiller méthodiquement la forteresse d'en dessous, mais je veux aussi revenir sur les zones inexplorées de Jzadirune... Il y a là bien des mystères non-résolus, à commencer par les voleurs d'enfants, ce n'étaient pas des hobgobelins mais ces étranges êtres que nous avons rencontrés, il y en aura peut-être d'autre, qu'il faudra convaincre de laisser les gens de la surface en paix, ou tuer... »*


----------



## Guillaume (Aug 30, 2005)

Le départ d'Imay de la troupe n'avait pas plu à Alton.  Il avait refusé de prendre l'argent, avait tourné les talons et claqué la porte derrière lui.

*«Ne t'en fais pas Imay, ton père changera d'idée, *soupira Rowyna.*  La troupe c'est toute sa vie, tu le sais. Donne moi ce sac de pièces.  Je saurais bien le cacher.  Ton grand-père et moi garderons le tout pour les jours plus difficiles cet hiver.»*, un petit éclat espiègle brillait dans ses yeux.

*«C'est une vie dangereuse que tu as choisi.  Qu'Avméa te protège, ma fille.»*

Rowyna embrassa sa fille et suivit sont mari.  Elle allait sortir, quand elle s'arrêta un instant.

*«Nous pourions peut-être venir passer l'hiver à Chaudière...»*

Elle sourit et ferma la porte derrière elle, laissant Imay seule et pensive.

*****

Les compagnons avaient tôt fait de trouver les provisions dont ils avaient besoins.  Ils avaient même eu quelques rabais, mineurs certes, mais quelques-uns tout de même, leur explois dans Jzadirune et la forteresse de Malachite commençant à s'ébruiter.

Après avoir fait leurs emplettes dans les marchés publiques de Chaudière, les compagnons c'étaient mis à la recherche d'un approvisionnement en parchemins et en potions.

*«Y'a deux endroits pour ça, ma p'tite dame,* avait répondu un marchant aux questions de Naline.  Y'a la Trésorie de Skye sur l'avenue de la Lave, dans le quartier ouest.  Pis Y'a les Élixir de Weer.  Y s'trouve sur l'avenue des Cendres, près du lac dans le quartier sud.  Vous pouvez pas les manquer.»[/b]


----------



## Gez (Sep 1, 2005)

Naline et Altran (avec les autres compagnons intéressés) se rendent à la recherche de la Trésorerie de Skye.


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 9, 2005)

La Trésorerie de Skie avait pignon sur l'avenue de la Lave.  Le modeste édifice avait été érigé avec des briques taillées dans de la pierre volcanique, ce qui lui donnait un air sombre.  La façade était couverte de symboles ésotériques taillés dans la pierre.  Une simple porte s'ouvrait au rez-de-chaussée alors que deux fenêtres ouvraient le mur sur une vue sur le lac un peu plus bas.

Au-dessus de la porte, une enseigne indiquait que l'endroit était bel et bien _ La Trésorerie de Skie_.  Cependant, les compagnons ne pouvaient que s'émerveiller devant l'enseigne.  En fait, ce n'était pas tant l'enseigne elle-même qui attirait l'attention, mais plutôt la myriade d'objets précieux, anneaux, monnaie, baguettes, colliers, parchemins et autres, qui y tournoyait en permanence.  Une douce lumière dorée illuminait le panneau, lui donnant un air royal.  Par moments, deux objets se frappaient et une douce note, comme celle d'un carillon, sonnait.

Alors que Naline s'apprêtait à ouvrir la porte, un homme sorti en coup de vent, bousculant la gnome en passant.  Sans même s'excuser, il hurla, à l'intention du commerçant : * « Tu ne pourras nous refuser ton rabais éternellement, Skie.  Tu ne paies rien pour attendre! »*, puis réalisant que les compagnons le regardaient, il ajouta d'un ton très déplaisant : * « Qu'est-ce que vous voulez?!»* Il tourna ensuite le dos et, toujours bouillonnant de colère, il s'engouffra sur l'avenue de la Lave.





À l'intérieur, les étagères de la boutique étaient clairsemées d'objets de toutes sortes.  Chaque objet était posé sur un petit écrin de velours recouvert d'un globe de verre.  Une petite serrure verrouillait le tout.  Devant chaque globe, les compagnons pouvaient voir un petit signet fait de carton qui en donnait la description.  Sur l'un d'eux, par exemple, on pouvait lire : _ * La masse de Torel. * Maniée autrefois par le dangereux brigand Torel Askelar, cette masse nous a été rapportée par Ghardrid Lorhakas, de la Patrouille de la Vermine, après qu'ils eurent éradiqué la bande en 1211 A.D.  Cette masse à la main, Torel était réputé redoutable et dangereux.  M. Lorhakas soutenait que le combat contre le brigand avait été particulièrement difficile.  L'analyse de l'objet a révélé que la masse était dotée de la capacité d'augmenter magiquement les habiletés de celui qui la manie et aussi d'augmenter les dégâts qu'elle cause.  Prix : 2 305 couronnes. _

Une jolie gnome s'affairait à ramasser un comptoir.  Elle leva la tête à l'entrée des compagnons. * « Bonjours messieurs dames.  Bienvenus à la Trésorerie de Skie, que pouvons-nous faire pour vous aujourd'hui. »*


----------



## Gez (Sep 10, 2005)

*« Nous sommes venus à la recherche de parchemins et potions de soin. Mais vous semblez avoir eu la visite de facheux. Ils ont oser me bousculer lorsqu'ils sont sortis en braillant des insanités. Ils ne me sont pas sympathiques, si je pouvais vous aider contre ces ruffians, j'aimerais aussi savoir qui ils sont... »*


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 11, 2005)

*«Pardon ? Qui ? Ah lui... Non ne vous en faites pas, c'est Todd Vanderboren, le fils d'un aristocrate local.  Lui et sa bande se sont instaurés aventuriers et ils pensent m'impressionner avec des faits d'armes minables.  Comme vous pouvez le lire derrière vous, j'offre un rabais de 10% sur les ventes et sur les achats d'objets magiques.  Pour ce faire cependant, vous devez remplir quatre conditions.  Un, vous devez vous présenter comme un groupe d'aventuriers nommé qui présente de forts liens d'amitiés.  Le groupe de Todd s'appelle les Lames du Tonnerre. Deux, vous devez venir dans ma boutique au moins une fois par mois.  Les achats ne sont alors pas obligatoires, mais ils sont appréciés.  Les Lames du Tonnerre le font, mais ils achètent peu.  Trois, à chaque visite vous devez me raconter vos derniers faits d'armes.  Je préfère ceux qui sont héroïques et mythiques.  Les faits d'armes des Lames du Tonnerre sont banals et peu inspirants. Et quatre, vous devez me vendre des trésors magiques pour une valeur minimale de 5 000 couronnes avant de vous accorder le rabais.  Todd croit avoir le droit de contourner cette dernière règle de par son statut en tant que fils de noble.  Je n'ai que faire de son rang.  Je leur refuse donc le rabais à leur grand déplaisir.

Maintenant pour ce que vous venez chercher, mademoiselle, j'ai peut-être quelque chose pour vous.  J'ai quelques potions de soins primaires, huit en fait, qui m'ont été échangées pour un parchemin par un étrange demi-elfe venu d'ailleurs.  Je vous les vends pour 50 couronnes chacun.  J'ai également 3 fioles d'un élixir similaire, mais plus puissant pour la modique somme de 300 couronnes chacun.  Pour ce qui est des parchemins, je n'ai pas ce type en stock.  Je pourrais peut-être vous proposer par contre, une baguette de soins pour 375 couronnes.  Elle a encore 25 charges.»*

[OOC : ce sont des respectivement des _potions de soins légers_, de _soins modérés_ ainsi qu'une _baguette de soins légers_, en passant.]


----------



## Gez (Sep 12, 2005)

*« Si vous vous intéressez aux aventures, vous avez dû entendre parler de nous, qui avons libérer les personnes enlevée dans la ville par des esclavagistes souterrains. Nous avons découvert une cité oubliée, rallié à notre cause des monstres mécaniques, pourfendu des créatures transparentes, annéanti une garnison de hobgobelins, détruit un bâtard de nain et de troll, et apperçu un tyrannoeil... Tout ça qui se cachait dans l'arrière-boutique d'un commerçant local ! Et il nous faut y retourner, maintenant. L'un des notres est mort et plusieurs autres sont toujours en rétablissement, c'est pourquoi il nous faut tous les objets de soins que nous pouvons nous procurer... »*

*« Mais nous n'avons pas donné de nom à notre groupe, qui est encore très récent, et les seuls trésors que nous ayons remontés ne sont pas, ne sont plus, à vendre, ce sont les victimes que nous avons libérés. De toute façon, les objets magiques de la cité oubliée sont maudits et leur utilisateur risquerait de devenir transparent avant de disparaître, tout comme les monstres que nous y avons combattu et les anciens habitants de Jzadirune... »*


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 12, 2005)

Un éclair de curiosité apparu dans les yeux de Skie lorsque Naline mentionna Jzadirune.

*«Je crois qu'il y a là une histoire très intéressante qui mériterait mon attention.  Mais je vois que vous êtes pressés.  J'ai donc quelques potions et une ou deux baguettes qui pourrait vous intéresser.  Pour ce qui est des parchemins, malheureusement, je n'en ai pas de ce type en stock.  Je peux vous laisser tout cela au prix que je vous ai mentionné.

Pour ce qui est des objets de Jzadirune, ne vous méprenez pas.  Même s'ils sont maudits par cette légendaire maladie, je serai quand même intéresser de me les procurer.  Ce sont des objets qui ont une histoire et je prise cela, mademoiselle.»*


----------



## Gez (Sep 14, 2005)

*« Les objets qui m'intéressent monteraient donc à un total de 1675 couronnes. Cela fait beaucoup de pièces, plus que ce que je ne transporte. Aussi, je vais vous proposer un marché. Que diriez-vous d'une relique encore en état de marche de Jzadirune, un automate fonctionnel qui obéit à la voix si l'on lui parle en gnome ? Cela vaut au moins dix milles couronnes ! Nous l'avons laissé à l'entrée de Jzadirune, mais je peux aller le chercher. Et sa simple présence inspirerait le respect aux clients grossiers. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 17, 2005)

*«Vous m'intriguez mademoiselle.  Très bien, apportez moi cet automate et je verrais ce que je peux faire.»*

Cela prit environ deux heures a Naline à extraire l'automate de Jzadirune.  Il avait du mal a passer la petite porte sous l'escalier de Keygan Ghelves.  De plus, elle fut arrêté à plusieurs reprises par la garde qui s'inquiétait de voir marcher en ville cette «machine infernale».

Finalement, après maintes négociations avec le guet, Naline se trouva de nouveau devant la porte de Skie.

*«Hmm*, fit-elle songeusement alors qu'elle examinait l'automate sous tous ses angles.*  Il a connue de meilleurs jours... Visiblement, il a servit à autre chose que creuser des galeries. Il est fiable ? Laissez faire, ça n'a pas vraiment d'importance... Il est un peu gros pour ma boutique...*, puis semblant prendre une décision,* voilà, je vous en offre 12 750 couronnes et pas un sous de plus.»*


----------



## Gez (Sep 17, 2005)

*« Fiable ? Oh, assez. Au pire, il s'immobilise quand on lui demande de faire quelque chose, et il faut répeter l'ordre. Et il n'a effectivement pas servi qu'a creuser, il a vu le combat, très récemment. Je m'en suis servi comme allié contre les hobgobelins. Je suis d'accord pour les 12 750 pièces d'or, donc vous m'en donnez, mmh, onze mille et 75 couronnes plus les potions et la baguette en échange de l'automate. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 17, 2005)

*«C'est parfait.  Vous voulez le tout dans un sac ?»*, demanda Skie en entrant à l'intérieur.

Elle s'affairat à ramasser les 3 _potions de soins modérés_, les huit _de soins légers_.  Puis ells s'arrêta un moment.

*«Mademoiselle Naline, j'ai peut être quelque chose qui pourrait vous intéresser.  Je ne vous l'avait pas mentionné plus tôt, car vous me sembliez satisfaites de mon offre initiale, mais compte tenu du marché que nous venons de conclure, il me semble normale d'attirer votre attention sur cette baguette.  Elle est certes plus dispendieuse, mais elle est plus puissante.»*

Elle pointait une baguette sur l'étagère à droite.  C'était un morceau d'ivoire couvert de feuilles d'or taillées en formes de mains.  Sur l'étiquette, on pouvait lire : 
_Baguette de soins modérés(22 charges).
Créée par l'Abbé Saracem, patriarche du monastère de Saint-Grégorio-Les-Roses, ici à Chaudière.  Obtenue suite en guise de remerciement suite à un don important à l'Église.
Prix : 1 980 courronnes._


----------



## Gez (Sep 18, 2005)

*« Donc elle coûte deux-mille moins vingt, ce qui me laisserait neuf milles et septante-cinq plus vingt, soit 9 095 couronnes. C'est d'accord ! Je prend le tout avec mes remerciement à Saracem pour avoir créé un objet aussi utile ! »*

Naline regarde ensuite quels sont les autres objets disponibles. Avec 9 000 couronnes, il est envisageable de se procurer une arme magique ! Elle cherche une dague enchantée, qui serait encore mieux que son projet initial de se procurer des armes de maître.

*« Mais j'ai peut-être encore d'autres affaires à conclure avec vous. Auriez-vous dans votre trésorerie des dagues gnomes ayant vertu d'aider leur propriétaire au combat ? Je vous laisse une arme puissante, j'aimerais en récupérer une autre. »*

Altran renchérit : *« Oui, ou une un peu plus grande. Je ne suis pas un guerrier, mais j'ai quand même souvent dû avoir recours au combat, donc une aide serait appropriée. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 18, 2005)

*«Certes, puis-je attirer votre regard sur notre section armes et armures?»*, dit Skie en indiquant une étagère de l'autre côté de la salle.

*«J'attire tout d'abord votre attention, madmoiselle Naline, sur cette dague.»*

Skie montrait un stilleto de petite taille en acier dont la pointe semblait cruellement pointue.  La garde était taillée en forme de croissant de lune.  La poignée était couverte d'un cuir noir et le pomeau était en forme de griffe tenant une petite émeraude.  Sur la fiche accompagnatrice, on pouvait lire : 
_La dague du dernier sourire.
Cette dague fut prise comme butin de guerre par un membre des Arlequins lors de leur dernière guerre de rue avec les Brutes des Ruelles.  L'Arlequins, un assassin, avait fait une rencontre inopportune sur les toits de la villes alors qu'il était en mission pour mettre un terme à la guerre qui faisait rage depuis des mois.  Cette rencontre avait pris la forme d'un groupe d'assassins des Brutes qui tentait de leurs côté de porter un dur coup aux Arlequins du secteur.  Pendant le combat qui fit rage pendant plusieurs heures sur les toits de la ville.  L'assassin parvint à éviter les coups par des acrobaties prodigieuses et éliminer ses ennemis un par un.  Alors qu'il ne restait plus qu'un simple gnome à l'allure sombre, l'assassin le désarma.  Suppliant son adversaire, le gnome lui offrit sa dague en échange de sa vie.  L'assassin prit les deux.
Prix : 2 302 courronnes._

*«À moins que vous ne préfériez ceci... Voici Erandriel, la lame de la nuit.»* Skie avait entre ses main un cimeterre taillé pour une personne de petite taille.  Sa lame avait une courbe plus accentuée que la normale.  Mais ce qui était plus surprenant c'était la couleur de l'acier qui était complètement noir, comme si la lumière du jour y était absorbé.  Par contre, la garde était plaqué d'or et avait la forme de deux pattes de lion aggrippant des perles d'un blanc pur.  La poignée était faite d'ivoire finement ciselé.  *«Ce petit cimeterre m'a été confié par Shensen Tesseril, une personne bien étrange qui me visite une fois de temps à autre.  Erandriel appartenait autrefois à un barde, un gnome, que Shensen avait rencontré.  Lorsque sa musique froissa un noble, le barde se retrouva dans la facheuse posture de devoir se défendre fasse à une foule enragée par le noble en question.  Le jeune gnome chercha a aller trouver refuge au monastère où Shensen était une acolyte.  Malheureusement, les moines lui refusèrent l'asile et le livrèrent à la foule où il fut prestement lynché.  Shensen furieuse, abondonnat le monstère et vola au secourd de son ami.  Malheureusement, elle ne put sauver que cette lame et quelques objets personnels qu'elle garde aujourd'hui encore.  La voie qu'elle a choisi, sa taille et ses conviction l'on forcé à se départir d'Erandriel.  Ce cimeterre gnome est à vous pour 2 315 courronnes.

Pour vous, M. Du Lac, je ne crain avoir d'arme à votre mesure.  Par contre, je sens que vous avez été touché par le fée.  La magie coule dans vos veine.  Je peut peut-être vous offrir ceci.»*, Skie avait lui indiquait une autre baguette.

C'était une mince tige de cristal long d'environ 45 cm.  Le cristal semblait à moitié remplit d'un liquide jaunâtre bouillonnant.  Sur l'étiquette on pouvait lire :
_Fusion - Baguette de flèche acide de Melf (20 charges).
Molten fut récupérée par Alek Tercivald, paladin et défenseur de Saint-Grégorio-les-Roses, après avoir tué un ogre mage qui vivait en ermite à l'ouest de la ville près de Forge-Rouge.
Sire Tercivald fut gravement brûlé à la jambe et au bras et il perdit son bouclier lorque cet ogre difforme leva sur lui cette baguette et l'aspergea d'un acide jaune.  Alek parvint à se débarasser de son écu et de frapper le géant avec son épée, lui coupant ainsi la main qui tenait la baguette.
Alex parvint à se trainer jusqu'au géant et fut surpris de voir la main qui commençait déjà à repousser sur le moignon de l'ogre et d'entendre le son d'un sort maléfique sur les lèvre de la vile créature.  Avant qu'elle ne complète son incantation, Alek plongea son épée dans la gorge de l'ogre, le tuant.
Prix : 1 800 couronnes._

*«À moins que vous ne désireriez pas plutôt un peu de protection contre les filous.  Cet anneau pourrait peut-être vous plair.»*

C'était un anneau d'acier ayant la forme d'un serpent qui avale sa queue.  Les yeux du serpent était en fait deux topazes.

_Anneau de protection
Cet anneau fut pris sur le cadavre d'une créature mi-homme, mi-serpent.  Le capitaine des mercenaire qui nous a vendu cet anneau prétend, que la créature tua dix-sept de ses meilleurs hommes avant de mourrir.
Prix : 2 000 couronnes._

*«Est-ce que Messires Valishan et Nárin seraient à la recherche de quelque chose?  Et vous Mademoiselle Imay, cette armure de cuir pourrait-elle vous intéresser?»*

L'armure en question était fait d'un cuir teint de la couleur de la pierre avec un cheval noir ruant taillé sur le poitraille et sur chaque épaule.  Sur l'étiquette, on pouvait lire :
_Cette armure me fut rapportée par Armand Lefoin, un vieux fermier qui tient une terre à l'est de Chaudière.  M. Lefoin prétend avoir trouvé l'armure sur le corps d'un jeune halfelin qui gisait sur la route sans le sous et sans aucune marque.  Il était tout simplement mort là.  M. Lefoin, jure avoir apperçu des ombres fantômatiques d'humanoïdes flottant à proximité du corps.  Lorsqu'il s'est approché, celles-ci ont disparues.  Est-ce vrai ou est-ce faux? Qui sait?   Le corps après tout à été retrouvé à quelques lieux du village hanté, mais M. Lefoin n'est pas connu pour la fiabilité de ses histoires.
Prix : 1 160 courrones._

*«A votre question, je serai bien intéressé par cette armure,»* répondit Nárin.  *«C'est quoi son histoire?»  Il désignait une crevice dont les lames était alternaient en couleur entre l'or et l'argent.  Les lames se combinaient pour former l'apparence d'un grand aigle royal sur le poitraille. Sur les bras, les lames était cisellées pour l'apparences d'ailes en or.  Le gants, quant à eux se terminaient en griffes comme les serres d'un aigle.  Le heaume était fermé par un bec accéré.
«Cette crevice appartenait autrefois à Nefarius Hatil, un noble qui fut exécuté pour trahison en 1203.  Lorsque sa fortune fut divisée, on me demanda de vendre cette armure.  Elle n'a jamais trouvé preneur.  J'admets qiue je n'ai pas aidé ma cause.  En fait, une fois de temps en temps, un soldat du guet s'offre pour l'acheter, mais j'ai toujours refusé.  Une armure comme celle-là doit être portée par un héro pas un simple soldat. Je vous la vends pour 1 400 couronnes.»

[ooc : pour que ce soit clair, nous avons ici : 
une crevice  +1
une petite armure de cuir +1
une petite dague +1
un petit cimeterre +1
une baguette de flèche d'acide de Melf
un anneau de protection +1]
*


----------



## Julie (Sep 18, 2005)

*"L'armure est très belle et m'intéresse beaucoup. Est-ce qu'il y a quelque chose pour chacun? De plus, un sac sans fond ou un havresac d'Hévard pourrait s'avérer utile pour remonter tous les trésor que nous avons trouvé et que nous trouverons sans avoir à remonter plusieurs fois.

Hé! Sur un sujet totalement différent, nous n'avons pas retrouvé le familier de Monsieur Ghelves si je ne m'abuse. Je me demande s'il est encore vivant et captif."*


----------



## Gez (Sep 18, 2005)

*« Le stilet m'intéresse plus que le cimeterre. Je ne pense pas avoir la force de manier une lame trop lourde trop longtemps. Je le prend. »* Et pour le reste, si les autres veulent faire des achats, je vais leur donner maintenant leur part. »[/b]

Elle passe 1 800 couronnes à Altran, Valishan, et Nárin, et 1895 à Imay.

*« Je te passe le reste puisque tu as donné ta récompense à tes parents au lieu de la garder pour t'équiper, »* dit-elle avec le sourire. *« Et en même temps, prenez chacun deux des potions de soin léger, je garde les baguettes. Nárin, qui n'écoute que ton courage, voilà une potion de soin modéré, en espérant que tu n'en ais pas besoin. Altran, prends-en une aussi car tu me semble assez frêle, tu pourrais en avoir besoin aussi. La dernière est pour Imay ou Valishan, comme vous voudrez. Moi je garde les baguette, je suis la seule à savoir m'en servir. »

Altran fait son choix : « L'anneau est intéressant, mais je vais plutôt prendre la baguette Fusion pour le moment. Je prendrais sans doute cet anneau plus tard, cependant. »*


----------



## Julie (Sep 19, 2005)

Imay prend l'armure et les deux potions de soins léger. *"Je peux également me servir des baguettes en cas de nécessité absolue."* Elle conserve 35 po et donne le reste (700 po) à Valishan. 
*"Merci Naline, mais je n'en ai pas besoin d'autant. Tiens Valishan, cet argent te sera probablement plus utile qu'à moi."*
Imay se procure également une flasque d'huile, quelques rations (2) et 20 carreaux pour un total de 21 écus.
Valishan se procure toujours arc de force long +2 (300 po), 40 flèches (2 po), 2 jours de rations (1 po), il vend toujours son arc long composite pour 50 po. Il récupère 2 potions de soins légers et la troisième potion de soins modérés. S'il y a un havresac, il en prend un.


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 19, 2005)

*«Très bien... Très bien.  Pour répondre à votre question Mlle Imay, j'ai un havresac d'Hévard.  Il est dans la vitrine derrière vous.»*

En effet derrière la gnome se trouvait un sac à dos en cuir rouge.  Il n'avait aucune marque distinctive si ce n'est qu'une étoile à huit pointes sur la courroie de droite.  Sur l'étiquette, on pouvait lire :

_Havresac d'Hévard
En 1211, un jeune étranger est passé par la boutique _La trésorerie de Skie_.  Il était à la recherche de parchemins magiques.  Les ayant en sa possession, Skie fut heureuse de les lui vendre, mais elle sentie que le jeune homme cherchait autre chose.  Alors qu'il discutait avec la tenacière, ses yeux fouillaient l'inventaire du magasin.  Ses yeux brillèrent lorsqu'il apperçu quelque chose.  Malheureusement, on ne sut jamais ce qu'il cherchait.  Lorsque la boutique fut ouverte le lendemain matin, on trouva le jeune homme mort devant une des étagère.  À la suggestion de Sire Vhalantru, les possessions du jeune hommes furent confiées à Skie.
Prix : 2 000 couronnes._

Voyant que Valishan semblait prêt à s'en porter aquéreur, elle l'ajouta aux achats.

*«N'oubliez pas la crevice, Mlle Skie»*, grommela Nárin.

*«Ne vous en faites pas, M. Nárin.  Je n'oublie pas.  Voyons voir, la dague, les trois baguettes, les potions, l'armure de cuir, la crevice et le havresac, ça fait un total de 11 417 couronnes.  Je vous en donnait 12 750 pour l'automate, je vous dois donc encore 1 333 couronnes.»*

Elle ouvrit une bourse à sa ceinture, compta les pièces et les remis à Naline qui les répartit en fonction des achats de chacun.


----------



## Gez (Sep 19, 2005)

*« Parfait ! Nous allons bientôt pouvoir éprouver la qualité de votre matériel, Madame Skie ! Nous avons une cité à explorer, un familier à retrouver, et une menace à supprimer ! »*


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 19, 2005)

*"J'espère que vous allez revenir me raconter tout cela lorsque vous aurez terminé."*, répondit Skie alors qu'elle accompagnait les compagnons jusqu'à la sortie.


----------



## Gez (Sep 19, 2005)

Alors que les compagnons cheminaient pour faire les achats divers et mineurs, Naline tenta d'élaborer un plan.

*« Il nous faudra finir d'explorer Jzadirune. D'après le serrurier, c'était les étranges créatures qui avaient capturé son familier, et on n'a retrouvé en dessous de la ville que des hobgobelins, plus l'otyogre et la "moitié d'un nain"... Pas ces créatures aux pieds fourchus. Donc elles ne doivent être présentes qu'a Jzadirune même, et ce sera là qu'elles auront caché le familier. »*

*« Quand y-retournons nous ? Demain matin ? Plus tôt sera difficile, Mimi et moi avons besoin de voir un peu le ciel avant de retourner sous terre. »*


----------



## Julie (Sep 19, 2005)

*"Je crois que nous méritons tous une bonne journée de repos avant d'y retourné. Si nous partons demain matin, cela nous laissera le temps de reprendre notre souffle et faire le plein de sorts. Dans ce qu'il nous reste à explorer, il y la trésorerie au nord des cellules; quelques autres salles, ainsi que toute l'aile nord ddu sous-sol. Ensuite, il y a le coin Nord-Est de Jzadirune. Je crois que nous devrions terminer le sous-sol avant procéder à l'étage de Jzadirune. Qu'en pensez-vous?"*


----------



## Gez (Sep 20, 2005)

*« Je serais plutôt de l'avis inverse, »* ennonce Altran, *« car de cette manière nous nous assurerons de ne pas tomber dans une ambuscade à Jzadirune en revenant de la forteresse. »*

*« De plus, nous avons une carte, ce qui simplifiera l'exploration, même si nous avons découvert qu'elle est incomplète, du moins donne-t'elle une bonne idée des limites du secteur. Nous ne savons pas sur quelle distance s'étend la zone inférieure, donc autant commencer par finir ce qui est finissable. »*


----------



## Julie (Sep 20, 2005)

*"Tu as raison. Je n'avais pas pensé à l'aspect d'ambuscade. Autant finir ce qui est finissable, comme tu l'as dit. Alors, direction l'auberge ou le monastère?"*


----------



## Gez (Sep 20, 2005)

*« Ça, ça n'a pas grande importance. Là où nous avons laissé nos affaires... »*


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 24, 2005)

Après quelques instants de discussions devant la boutique de Skie, les compagnons avaient finalement décidés d'aller passer la nuit à l'auberge du Vieux Saoulon. C'était un grand édifice donnant sur l'avenue de l'Obsidienne près de la porte Ouest. L'endroit y était certes achalandé, mais les repas y étaient plus variés qu'au monastère et les lits un peu plus confortables.

À l'approche de l'endroit, les compagnons constatèrent que l’auberge était particulièrement achalandé. À croire, que la pluie incessante des derniers jours avait poussé les habitants de la ville à chercher des distractions dans les salles communes des auberges et des tavernes. Déjà en s'approchant de la porte principale, les éclats de rire, le son de la musique et le bruit des pas de danse se faisait entendre. Alors qu'il y a à peine quatre jours, Chaudière semblait crouler sous le poids oppressant du désespoir, la vie semblait avoir retrouvé aujourd'hui la chaleur de la joie de vivre.

On aurait dit que cette atmosphère de réjouissance s'était transportée jusqu'aux cieux. Le soleil qui avait à peine réussi à se pointer de bout du nez au cours des derniers jours parvenait à percer légèrement le couvert nuageux, réchauffant du même coup l'atmosphère. Quelque chose avait changé à Chaudière et c'était pour le mieux.

Puis, Valishan ouvrit la porte de l'auberge et tout s'arrêta net. Un silence de mort envahi l'auberge alors que toutes les têtes se tournaient vers la porte d'entrée. La foule observait avec méfiance ceux qui venait déranger leurs réjouissances d'avant-midi. Le barde, qui une seconde plutôt jouait sur sa viole une version osée de _La bergère au gué_ s'était arrêté net, laissant planer un accord sur ce moment franchement inconfortable.

*«Ce sont eux !»*

Le cri avait retenti brisant le silence comme un miroir qui éclate. C'était le barde qui avait lancé l'appel et aussitôt la foule s'était levée et précipité sur la porte. Valishan, Naline, Imay et même le pauvre Nárin, qui ne savait pas s'il devait fuir ou tuer toutes ces innocentes gens, furent saisis dans l'allégresse et transportés à bout de bras jusque sur la scène.

*«Mesdames et Messieurs, je vous présentes les Héros de Jzadirune, les Pourfendeurs de Trafiquants, les Libérateurs de Chaudière,* clama le barde au-dessus des hourras de la foule. *Voici Imay Boischatel, Naline Yeux-de-Soleil, Altran du Lac, Valishan l’elfe et finalement Nárin Mûzar Baruk, vos héros qui nous ont rendus nos enfants et nous permettent ces réjouissances.»*

À ces mots, des applaudissements tonitruants se firent entendre. On tapait des mains, on tapait des pieds, si bien que les diverses peintures qui décoraient la salle menaçaient de se décrocher.


----------



## Gez (Sep 24, 2005)

Naline se fait encore plus petite qu'elle n'est et se cache derrière la silhouette trapue de Nárin.


----------



## Julie (Sep 25, 2005)

Valishan tente de se faire discret, malgré sa taille. Il n'est pas habitué de recevoir autant d'attention, ce qui le rend mal à l'aise.

Malgré son trac, Imay avait l'habitude de la scène. Elle salut timidement la foule et dit: "Merci, merci. C'est bien gentil de votre part de nous accueillir d'une telle façon."


----------



## Gez (Sep 26, 2005)

Altran prend la parole.

*« Mes amis, nous vous remercions de l'accueil que vous nous faites. Aussi, je voudrais une minute de silence en hommage à celui d'entre nous qui n'est pas remonté pour profiter de cette célébration. Le barde nain Thrin Voixprofonde s'est tu, vaincu par un piège diabolique, et je veux honorer sa mémoire. »*

Après la petite période de silence, il reprend : *« Aussi, je veux que vous buviez en l'honneur de son âme, et à la santé des rescapés ! »*


----------



## Guillaume (Sep 27, 2005)

À la demande d'Altran, le silence se fit dans la salle... ou presque. Il y avait deux jeunes gens dans le fond de la salle qui semblait avoir débuté une fête très tôt et qui était déjà intoxiqué à cette heure.  Ils continuaient de rire et de boire alors que le reste de la salle tentait de montrer un peu de respect pour ceux qui étaient tombés au combat contre le mal qui avait rongé Chaudière au cours de dernières semaines.

L'annonce d'un coup à la santé de Thrin fut accueilli dans la joie et les demandes de pots et de tasses se mirent a fuser de toutes parts, si bien que les serveuses peinaient sous le travail.  Voyant son auditoire distrait pour quelques instants, le barde qui les avaient si bien identifiés invitat les compagnons à s'asseoir à une table près de la scène.

*"Je ne m'était donc pas trompé.  Il faut dire que mon frère vous avait bien décrits. Mais permettez-moi de me présenter.  Je me nomme Zeranne.  Conteur, bretteur et surtout amateur de grande histoires.  J'avais espoir de vous rencontrer pour pouvoir mettre en chanson vos exploits.  Comme c'est maintenant le cas, j'espère que vous m'en donnerez la permission !

Et Jzadirune, c'était comment ? Je l'imagine déjà... La ville oubliée, les vestiges d'une autre civilisation, les monstres et les charognards... Ce devait être magnifique !"*

Les yeux de Zeranne brillaient d'anticipation.  Il fixait les compagnons tour à tour, espérant... attendant les mots et les descriptions.


----------



## Gez (Sep 27, 2005)

*« Des couloirs emplis de chausses-trappes et de pièges, des portes en métal, rondes et dentelées comme des engrenages géants, des humanoïdes chauves et transparents, d'autres petits avec des pieds de bouc, et de terrifiants monstres mécaniques -- vous pourrez d'ailleurs en voir un si vous vous rendez à la trésorerie de Skie. »*

Altran s'amuse de voir quelqu'un l'écouter avec autant d'attention.

*« Mais avec de la chance, dans quelques temps, cette cité perdue pourra être explorée sans danger. Pour le moment, il vaut mieux une solide escorte. »*


----------



## Julie (Sep 28, 2005)

*"Et sous la cité, il y a une "forteresse" scluptée dans le malachite. Avec d'étranges scarabés géants en cage qui illuminent les pièces. Et des portes secrètes à tous les coins de rue! Nous n'avons pas terminé de nettoyer la cité et la forteresse, ce n'est donc pas encore sécuritaire d'y descendre. 

Au risque de paraître ignorante, qui est votre frère?"*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 1, 2005)

Zeranne écoutait attentivement les descriptions d'Altran et d'Imay.  Posant quelques questions ici et là pour obtenir des détails supplémentaires, des précisions sur l'atmosphère ou des actions que les compagnons avaient posés dans les dédales du souterrain de Chaudière.

*«Mon frère ? C'est le frère Hafez.  Je ne crois pas que vous ayez eu l'occasion de le rencontrer directement.  C'est un simple acolyte affecté aux cuisines du monastère.  Quand il n'est pas en train de prier, il est occupé à récurer des casseroles !»*, ria le barde.  Son rire était mélodieux et léger.

Naline qui était largement demeurée silencieuse jusqu'à présent observait l'homme qui les avait si chaleureusement invité.  Il était petit pour un humain, peut-être 1,55 m.  Il avait les cheuveux long et bruns.  Il portait une barbe finement taillée.  Ses habits était distingués et il avait toutes les apparence d'un humain digne et honnête.  Sa voix était plutôt hautes pour une homme, mais elle avait toute la mélodie qu'on pouvait attendre d'un barde.

Pourtant, l'insistance avec laquelle le barde cherchait des détails sur Jzadirune l'agaçait.  C'était peut-être la claustrophobie d'être à l'intérieur parmis tous ses grandes gens qui l'observait tout le temps, mais l'idée de couper court à cette conversation lui revenait constamment à l'esprit.  En plus, Nárin, qui avait fréquenté plus d'une fois les cuisines du monastère au cours de ses visites, n'avait pas montré le moindre signe de reconnaissance du nom de Hafez.

Ce qui se produisit ensuite n'eut rien pour rassurer la gnome.  Alors que Zeranne donnait quelques pièces pour payer les verres de tous, la serveuse lui refusa son paiment.

*«Zeranne, tu sais que ces pièces sont interdites.  Je ne peux pas les accepter.  Tu as autre chose pour payer.»*

Confus, Zeranne tenta de ramasser rapidement les pièces et en tendit d'autres à la serveuse.  

*«Je suis désolé, ma chérie.  Je ne sais pas d'où elles viennent.  Prends plutôt celles-ci et garde la monnaie.»*

Il avait tenté de dissimulé les pièces refusées, mais une d'entre elle était tombée sur la table.  Bien qu'il l'avait ramassé en un clin d'oeil, les deux gnome autour de la table avait pu très bien voir à quelle effigie était frappée la pièce de monnaie : celle d'un arlequin rieur.


----------



## Gez (Oct 1, 2005)

*« Mais maintenant, si vous nous permettez, nous sommes fatigués et avons bien besoin de repos. Nous vous laissons à votre audience, elle vous est toute acquise ! »*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 2, 2005)

Apparament surpris, Zeranne répondit : *«Déjà? Mais, vous venez à peine de vous asseoir?»* Voyant l'air déterminé de Naline, il ajoutat : *«Bon, comme vous voulez. Mais, s'il vous plaît, réfléchissez à ma proposition.  J'aimerai vraiment mettre vos aventure en chanson.  Vous seriez des sujets parfaits.»*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 3, 2005)

Alors que les compagnons quittaient la table, Zeranne en fit de même en remontant sur scène.  une minute ne s'était pas écoulée, qu'à nouveau la musique du barde faisait chanter et danser les convives encore plus bruyamment.

Nárin, qui jusqu'à présent n'avait pas dit un mot depuis qu'il était entré dans l'auberge se tourna vers les deux gnome : *«C'était quoi cette histoire ? Tu as décidé de quitter la table bien vite Imay.  Je venais à peine d'entammer ma première bière.»*


----------



## Gez (Oct 4, 2005)

*« Imay ne fait pas plus confiance que moi à ce barde. C'est un membre des arlequins. On va ramasser nos affaires et partir discrètement vers le monastère, ce sera plus sûr que passer la nuit ici... Il doit bien y avoir une autre issue que l'entrée dans la salle. Et il est possible que l'on se fasse suivre de toute façon. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 4, 2005)

*«Des Arlequins ? Comment-ça des Arlequins?»*, répondit bêtement Nárin qui regardait Naline comme s'elle venait tout juste de dire que le ciel était vert et les arbres pourpres.  Il s'était arrêté subitement de marcher si bien qu'une serveuse, les bras remplis de pots vides ne put l'éviter.

*«Olà !»*, s'écria-t-elle en tentant par tous les moyens de ne pas échapper ses choppes.

Nárin, profitant de l'instant et faisant visiblement semblant d'avoir pris une ou deux de ces choppes de trop, répondit *«'scuzez-moi, mamezelle... Hic! Mes compagnons et moi cherchons une sortie discrète... Hic! Avec tous ces gens qui... qui... nous euh ? Qui nous regardes, c'est-ça, qui nous regardes et nous demandes...»*

Reconnaissant les sauveurs des orphelins, la jeune fille ne fit ni une ni deux et répondit : *«Suivez-moi.  Il y a une porte au fond des cuisines.»*


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2005)

*"Personne d'autre n'a remarqué la pièce d'or que Zeranne a échappé sur la table ? Elle avait une face à l'effigie d'un arlequin rieur,"* répond Imay lorsque le groupe est à l'abri des oreilles trop curieuses.

*"Et je doute qu'il ait vraiment un frère travaillant dans les cuisines du monastère,"* ajoute-elle avec une note acide.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 6, 2005)

*«Une pièce avec un arlequin ? Je n'ai rien vu. Mais pour ce qui est du frère dans les cuisines, il paraissait sincière... Quoique le nom ne me dit rien...»*, répondit Nárin. *«On aura qu'a demander.»*


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2005)

*"Effectivement, je crois que le monastère demeure le lieu le plus sûr pour l'instant."*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 6, 2005)

Au bout de quelques minutes les compagnons se trouvaient à nouveau dans le réfectoire du monastère de Saint Grégorio.  Les moines et les acolytes de l'endroit terminaient leur prières justes avant le repas du midi alors que les compagnons faisaient leur entrée discrète.

La plupart de moines allaient s'attabler lorsqu'un fracas retentis à la sortie des cuisines.  Un jeune garçon, les bras remplis de victuailles, avait trébuché dans sa soutane et s'était étendu de tous son long.  Le gruau, le pain et les fromages qu'il transportaient s'était répendu sur le sol, les ruinant du même coup.

Alors que des acolytes lui donnait un coup de main pour se ramasser, les compagnons purent entendre un vieux moine non loin deux dire à un autre : *«Ce jeune Hafez ! Toujours pas capable de servir le repas sans faire une scène.  Je ne sais pas pourquoi Saracème et Jenya le garde.  C'est à peine s'il sait réciter les matines.»*


----------



## Gez (Oct 6, 2005)

*« Il travaille ici depuis longtemps ? »*, demande Naline innocemment.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 6, 2005)

*«Hein quoi ? Lui ? Ça doit faire deux ou trois mois.»*, répondit le vieux moine.

*«Deux mois ! T'as tout faux mon vieux.  Il est arrivé en même temps que le jeune Maruzio.  Ça doit bien faire tout juste six mois.  Il y avait de la neige au sol quand il a cogné à notre porte.»*, rétorqua son compagnon de table.

*«T'es certain ? Oui... T'as peut-être raison... En tout cas, c'est un incompétent.  Maintenant, je vais devoir encore manger du gruau froid.  Je crois que Jenya devrait...»*

*«Je devrais quoi ?»*, demanda une voix autoritaire derrière l'homme. *«Tu te crois à même de juger qui doit ou ne doit pas répondre à l'appel de notre Seigneur, Abel? Tu crois que tu es mieux placé que moi pour assurer l'intérim en attendant que Saracème ne soit de retour ?»*

Jenya Urikas se tenait là, les mains sur les hanches attendant la réponse du vieux moine.

*«Non, madame.»*, répondit l'homme.  *«Pardonnez-moi, madame.»*

*«Ce n'est pas à moi de te pardonner ton orgueil, Abel.  C'est à Avméa.  En attendant, va aider ce pauvre Hafez à ramasser.  Tu passeras ensuite la matinée dans les cuisines.  Cela t'enseignera peut-être un peu l'humilité.»*

*«Très bien, madame.  Merci, madame.»*, dit l'homme tout bas avant de s'empresser d'aller au secours du jeune Hafez.

Après que le moine eut quitté la table, les traits de Mère Urikas s'adoucir un peu.  On voyait que ses traits était tirés laissant paraître le poids des responsabilités qui incombait à cette jeune femme.

*«Et bien, mes amis, vous avez décidé de profiter de notre hospitalité encore un peu avant de retourner dans les dédales de Jzadirune ? J'en suis fort aise.  Les emplettes en ville ont été bonnes ?»*


----------



## Gez (Oct 6, 2005)

*« Oh certe ! Nous avons rencontré pleins de gens charmants. Vous vous rendez compte qu'ils avaient pratiquement organisé une petite fête à notre honneur à l'auberge, et ça me gêne un peu de le dire, mais c'est la raison de notre venue ici. C'était tellement bruyant qu'il était impossible de se reposer ! »*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 7, 2005)

En guise de réponse, Naline eut droit à un sourire de la part de la prêtresse.  C'était un sourir mi-moqueur, mi-compréhensif.

*«Après ce que vous et vos amis avez fait, je crois que vous allez devoir vous y habituer, Naline.  Les gens de cette ville avaient besoin d'une bonne nouvelle.  Ils avaient besoin qu'Avméa leur viennent en aide et c'est à travers vous que l'espoir a pu renaître en eux.  Je crois qu'au cours des prochains jours, il n'y aura pas un moment où vous pourrez marcher anonymement en ville !»*

Ce à quoi répondit Nárin, *«Grand Dieu! Retournons vite à Jzadirune!»*


----------



## Gez (Oct 9, 2005)

*« Cela dit, on n'est pas non plus anonymes à Jzadirune, maintenant, je suppose. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 9, 2005)

*«Ha! Bien dit, ma petite,* s'exclama en riant Nárin.* Mais au moins cette foule là on peut tapper dessus quand elle ne nous plaît pas !»*

Toute souriante, Jenya écoutait patiamment le nain lorsqu'un jeune acolyte l'acostat.  Elle écoutat ce qu'il avait à lui dire puis se tourna vers les compagnons.

*«Messieurs, mesdames, mon devoir me rappelle.  Je vous ai fait préparer des lits.  Vous pourrez vous reposer dans l'anonyma du cloître pour la journée.  Qu'Avméa vous garde.»*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 11, 2005)

L'après-midi se passa sans événement notable.  Chacun put vaquer à ses propres occupations, profitant du moment de répis pour faire le plein d'énergie, faire quelques recherches ou simplement se prélasser bien au chaud, dans les salles du monastère.  Même Nárin ne mit pas le pieds dehors, de peur d'avoir à affronter une bande de badauds.  Il ne l'admettrait jamais à qui que ce soit, mais personne n'était dupe.  Les foules, ce n'était pas son fort.

Le lendemain, en milieu d'avant-midi, les compagnons se retrouvèrent donc à nouveau dans la salle des masques, prêts à affronter les dangers de Jzadirune.

*«Bon, par où commence-t-on, cette fois,»* demanda Nárin la hache à la main.


----------



## Gez (Oct 12, 2005)

*« Allons au sud, dans la salle des lumières dansantes. Il y a une salle U et une salle E, ainsi que cette grande pièce à l'ouest. Soyons sur nos gardes, il doit rester des créatures. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 12, 2005)

Les compagnons se dirigèrent vers la salle aux _lumières dansantes_.  La première chose qu'ils constatèrent, c'est que les corps de leurs adversaires avaient été retirés.  Les deux créatures tuées dans la première salle et dans le tunnel, ainsi que les corps qui avaient été laissées dans la fameuse salle avaient disparus, laissant présager qu'il y avait encore de l'activité dans Jzadirune.

Cependant, les deux salles, une fois déverrouillées à l'aide des clés, furent une déception.  La première, au sud, contenait trois lits qui, visiblement n'avaient pas été utilisés depuis des lune.  Seule une commode, au fond de la pièce laissait présager une possibilité d'un objet oublié.

L'autre pièce était une sorte d'entrepots.  Des caisses et des barriques couvertes de poussière et de toiles d'arraignée occupait la majeur partie du plancher.  De la porte, on pouvait distinguer une mézaninne au fond de la pièce où semblair reposer un malle et une armoire.


----------



## Gez (Oct 12, 2005)

*« Bon, la routine. D'abord chercher les pièges, et les passages secrets, ensuite ouvrir les contenants et voir ce qu'il y a dedans. En tout cas, ce n'est pas ici que sera caché le familier de M. Ghelves. »*

_[Fouille de Naline pour chercher un piège dans l'entrepôt : 8+6=14. Pour chercher un passage secret : 16+6=22.]_

Pendant ce temps, Altran monte la garde à l'aide de Crista, et Mitaine reniffle les odeurs des caisses et éternue à cause de la poussière.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 13, 2005)

L'entrepot ne semblait pas piégé.  Il y avait bien sur le piège sur la porte, mais la clé l'avait contourné.

Les caisses étaient vides.  Leur contenu avait été enlevée il y a déjà plusieurs années.

Les barils contenait ce qui semblait être de la bière, mais à l'odeur vinaigrée qu'ils dégageaient, le liquide était imbuvable.

Sur la mézaninne, le coffre contenait de menus objets : une douzine de chandelles enveloppées dans un morceau de toile, deux cordes de chanvres, une dizaine de torches, un tube à cartes vide et une petite boîte contenant un silex et une amorce.

Dans l'armoire, Naline trouva quelque serviettes et des vieux pains de savon qui se désagrégeaient avec l'âge.

Finalement, Naline trouva une porte secrète au fond de la pièce au milieu du mur est de la mézanine.  Elle était pratiquement cachée par la malle.


----------



## Julie (Oct 13, 2005)

Imay ouvre la porte U et examine la pièce à la recherche de pièges.

Lorsque Imay a terminé, Valishan examine d'abord la commode, puis le mur du fond.

_[HJ: jets de fouille: 14+3=17 (commode), 11+3=14 (mur)]_


----------



## Gez (Oct 13, 2005)

*« Un passage camouflé ! Il y en a vraiment partout... Oui, je vois où il mène d'après la carte. Je propose qu'on ne l'ouvre pas tout de suite, il nous reste des choses à voir de l'autre côté de la grande salle. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 14, 2005)

L'examen de la pièce par Imay n'avait révélé aucun piège.  Ceci avait permis à Valishan de fouiller la commode en toute sécurité pendant que Nárin montait la garde.

La chambre n'avait pas été occupée depuis des lustres.  Les couvertures étaient à demi moisies. La commode était vide et poussièreuse.  L'endroit sentait le renfermé et le moisi.

Au fond de la pièce, le mur était entier et ininterrompu.  Il ne semblait y avoir aucune porte cachée.

Les deux salles ne semblait donc contenir rien de valeur ou d'intérêt, certainement pas un familier capturé en guise d'otage.

Les compagnons se retrouvaient devant plusieurs choix : explorer un des quatre corridor qui quittaient la salle ou forcer la porte R du mur ouest. Nárin, ayant déjà oublié les pièges que cachaient ces portes rondes avait déclaré que celle-ci ne résisterait pas à un bon coup de sa hache.


----------



## Gez (Oct 14, 2005)

*« Avant d'ouvrir une porte piégée pour laquelle nous n'avons pas de clef, allons d'abord voir d'autres salles. Je suis curieuse de savoir ce que l'on trouvera dans cette pièce au S-O des lumières dansantes... »*


----------



## Julie (Oct 14, 2005)

*"Il y a également la pièce U derrière la pièce R que nous n'avons pas explorer. Il y a probablement une porte secrète dans la pièce U ou celle au sud-ouest des luminères dansantes qui donne dans la pièce R. Nous n'avons donc pas vraiment besoin de forcer cette porte. Commençons par la grande salle, ensuite, nous pourrons examiner la pièce U."*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 15, 2005)

La grande salle était en fait un théâtre.  Quatre grandes colonnes, richement décorées, supportaient le palfond de plus de cinq mètres de hauteur.  La pièce était illuminée par des lanternes suspendues à chaque coins de la pièce.

Des rideaux en toile rouge, aujourd'hui en lambeaux, était suspendus à des pôles suspendues au murs et aux colonnes. Cinq rangées de bancs étaient placées entre les colonnes, devant une grande scène en bois.  Les murs de la scène étaient partiellement cachés par des grands rideaux noirs. On pouvait tout de même apercevoir une murale qui dépeignait une scène forestière bucolique.

De l'autre côté de la salle un tunnel avait été creusé dans le mur nord.  De plus, les compagnons pouvaient apercevoir un escalier qui montait vers l'ouest dans le mur ouest du théâtre.


----------



## Gez (Oct 15, 2005)

*« Encore un de ces tunnels ! Il doit mener à la salle U d'un côté, et de l'autre rejoindre celui qui, au nord, débouche dans la salle A et celle de l'escalier. Mais je vais inspecter la scène, il me semble voir ce qui pourrait bien être une trappe. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 15, 2005)

Alors que Naline s'approchait de la scène, un des rideau noir frétilla et une petite créature sorti de derrière le rideau.  Un ourson noir, ou plutôt un gnome déguisé en ourson noir, fit son apparition sur scène.  Il se plaça au centre de l'avant-scène, porta sa patte à sa bouche et déclara doucement : *«La nuit est tombé sur le Bois Magique et une myriade de créatures rèvent.  Sauleraie et ses fées gambadent sous une lune ensorcellée!»*

L'ourson se mit ensuite en boule et feignit de dormir.  Un instant plus tard, une gnome, les cheveux en bataille, apparut au centre de la scène, comme si elle était invisible quelques secondes plus tôt.  Elle se mit à danser alors qu'une musique solonelle emplit la salle.  Des fées aux ailes de papillons apparaissent de l'arrière scène et se joignent au ballet.


----------



## Gez (Oct 15, 2005)

*« Illusions que tout cela. Il y a quelque chose de très triste dans ces ensorcellements qui fonctionnent encore malgré l'abandon de la cité. »*


----------



## Julie (Oct 15, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> *« Encore un de ces tunnels ! Il doit mener à la salle U d'un côté, et de l'autre rejoindre celui qui, au nord, débouche dans la salle A et celle de l'escalier. Mais je vais inspecter la scène, il me semble voir ce qui pourrait bien être une trappe. »*




*"Effectivement, Silence était passée par le tunel de gauche pour ensuite passer dans ce théatre."*


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 16, 2005)

Alors que Naline se rapprochait de la scène, le ballet continuait.  C'était un classique chez les gnomes : l'histoire de l'amour de la dryade Sauleraie pour le rôdeur Flèchargent.  C'était une tragédie alors que l'ennemi juré de Flèchargent, un sanglier-garou nommé Moontusk, tentait de se faire vengence en détruisant le chêne de la dryade.

Les marches de la scène étaient encore en bon étât malgré l'âge et la négligence des dernières années.  Le bois ne craquait pas alors que Naline les gravissaient.  Ignorant les illusions qui poursuivaient leur danse éternelle, Naline examina l'endroit.

Malgré l'âge et le temps, la poussière ne s'était pas accumulée sur les planches.  La teinture y était encore belle et fraîche comme au premier jour.  Au centre des planches, une trappe y était taillée, probablement pour faire apparaître des acteurs au milieu de la scène pendant un spectacle.  À part cela, il n'y avait que le décor délabré, les rideaux noirs en lambeaux et les faux danseurs qui virvoletaient autour de Naline.


----------



## Gez (Oct 17, 2005)

*« Je me demande comment ce spectacle se déclenche. Si c'est à chaque fois que quelqu'un rentre dans cette pièce, les créatures qui rôdent en ces lieux auront découvert cette propriété et s'en servent peut-être comme signal d'alarme. Auquel cas, soyons sur nos gardes, des ennemis pourraient surgir... »*


----------



## Julie (Oct 18, 2005)

*"Il devrait tout de même y avoir des leviers pour actionner les rideaux, la trappe, les lumières, at autres trucs de ce genre."* Imay monte sur la scène et examine les murs. *"Je paris qu'il y a une porte secrète sur un de ces murs"*

_[HJ: jet de fouille 15+8=23]_


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 18, 2005)

La scène semblait dénudée de tout mécanisme pour contrôler rideaux ou éléments de décors.  En fait, les rideaux semblaient suspendus là sans artifices et derrière, il n'y avait qu'un petit espace vide de moins d'un mètre qui permettait aux acteurs de passer derrière sans se faire voir.

Les lanternes qui éclairaient la salle était de simple lanternes ordinaires.  Cependant, la flamme ne dégagait aucune chaleur et si on brassait le luminaire, aucun son d'huile ne se faisait entendre.

Imay eut beau faire le tour de la scène, elle ne découvrit aucune porte secrète.  Outres les issues donnant accès au parterre du théâtre, il n'y avait que la trappe de scène, au centre de celle-ci, qui semblait offrir au compagnons une autre issue.

Alors qu'Imay faisait le tour, Naline et les compagnons, sur leurs gardes tentaient de voir si les cris et les sons émis par le ballet virtuel allait attirer quelconque gardien ou ennemi.  Pourtant, au fil des minutes, aucune créature ne veint les embêter.

Finalement, Naline s'approcha de la trappe.  C'était simplement un partie de la scène qui avait été découpée pour former un accès.  Les charnières était placées de façon à ce que les acteurs ne trébuchent pas sur elles.  Un petit anneau, servant à ouvrir la trappe, était replié dans une niche.  La gnome le saisi et ouvrit la trappe.

L'espace sous la scène était sombre et remplit de poussière et de toiles d'arraignées.  Naline pouvait à peine distinguer le plancher à peine un mètre plus bas.  Elle pouvait également entrevoir des caisses et des éléments de décors qui avait été rangés sous la scène bien des années auparavent.

Soudain, elle sentit les cheveux se dresser sur son échine.  Un mouvement à peine perceptible avait attiré son attention.  Là, dans un coin, se terrait une horrible créature, prête à bondir.

_[OOC : Naline a réussi sont jet de détection (13+3) contre cette créature qui n'obtient donc pas de round de surprise. Zut!   Ceci dit, je vous demanderai un jet d'initiative s'il-vous-plaît]_


----------



## Gez (Oct 18, 2005)

*« Attention ! Il y a un monstre sous la scène ! »*

_[Initiatives : Altran 6+2=8 ; Crista 13+3=16 ; Mitaine 14+4=18 ; Naline 11+2=13.]_


----------



## Julie (Oct 19, 2005)

_[HJ: initiatives, Valishan 1+7=8; Imay 14+6=20]_

Valishan sort et tend son arc, puis s'approche de la scène, tandis que Imay sort et charge son arbalète


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 20, 2005)

_[OOC : Voici l'ordre d'initiative :

Imay 20
Mitaine 18
Nárin 17
Crista 16
Naline 13
Monstre 11
Valishan 8
Altran 8
 Naline et le monstre ont droit à un round de surprise.  Les autres non.  J'ai donc besoin de savoir ce que Naline fait pendant le round de surprise.]_


----------



## Gez (Oct 20, 2005)

Naline dégaine sa dague et, si ce n'était pas déjà fait, glisse son bras dans son bouclier. Elle recule un peu, de façon à être à couvert de la créature grâce au plancher, pour que le monstre ait besoin de sortir s'il veut attaquer.


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 21, 2005)

Naline fit un pas en arrière, espérant utiliser le plancher comme bouclier.  Elle avait la dague à la main et le bouclier au bras.  Sa respiration s'accélérait avec l'anticipation du combat.

La créature était rapide, extrèmement rapide.  Toujours accrochée au plafond du dessous de la scène, elle s'approcha de la trappe, juste assez pour que sa tête dépasse et qu'elle puisse voir où se trouvait ça cible.  Puis, une longe tantacule d'environ trois mètres jaillit pour tenter de saisir la druide.  Heureusement, Naline avait des réflexes biens aiguisés et elle parvint à repousser l'appendice avec un coup de bouclier.  Heureusement, car elle sentit la force qui se cachait derrière ce coup, de la force qui pouvait très bien écraser des os.

Il n'en fallait pas plus pour Nárin.  Hache à la main, il se précipitat en haut de l'escalier et accourru au secours de Naline en poussant un grand cri.  Sa hache siffla en fendant l'air, mais au lieu de frapper la tête de la créature, elle alla s'enfoncer dans le bois du plancher.

Pendant ce temps, Imay avait chargé son arbalète et se tenait prête à tirer _[ooc: au prochain tour, Julie]_


----------



## Gez (Oct 22, 2005)

Mitaine se place à côté de Naline, prête à mordre la prochaine tentacule qui jaillirait hors du trou (préparation d'action pour attaquer lors de la prochaine attaque du monstre).

Altran se déplace à coté d'Imay, de façon à pouvoir appercevoir le monstre, et lui lance une volée de projectiles magiques. _[Premier projectile 3+1=4, second projectile 4+1=5.]_


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 25, 2005)

Naline se tennait prête et aux aguets, attendant que le tentacule de la créature resurgisse pour bondir.  Elle n'eut pas à attendre longtemps.  Dès qu'elle apparut, Naline passa à l'attaque.  Malheureusement, la créature était plus rapide et la gnome ne parvint pas à frapper.

Le tentacule se glissa par dessus le bouclier de Naline et lui saisi le cou.  Le choc fut violent et la gnome ne put s'empêcher de s'étouffer. La constriction était douloureuse.  Naline avait l'impression que sa gorge allait se broyer. Puis, soudainement, la créature tira d'un coup sec, envoyant Naline au sol et la tirant tranquillement mais inexorablement vers la trappe.

Valishan, qui s'était approché de la scène assistait impuissant à la chose alors qu'il tentait désespérément de bander son arc.  Malheureusement, la corde qu'il avait céda et il dut en trouver une autre dans son sac.

Heureusement, Altran avait l'arme idéale pour la situation.  La formule d'un _projectile magique_ était sur ses lèvres.  Deux orbes arcanes fusèrent de son doigt tendu et allèrent frapper de plein fouet la tentacule qui retenait Naline.  Le tentacule eut un soubresaut de douleur, mais ce ne fut pas suffisant pour que la créature lâche sa prise.

Imay, prenant soin de ne pas frapper sa compagne, décochat une carreau en direction de la créature.  Le tir était parfait, mais au dernier moment, le tentacule bougea légèrment et le projectile alla se ficher dans le bois de la scène.

L'esprit de Mitaine était occupé pas la détresse de sa maîtresse.  Elle grognait et bondissait tentant de saisir le tentacule dans ses crocs, mais elle ne mordait que de l'air.  Pendant ce temps, elle sentait les première touches de l'inconscience frapper sa maîtresse.

Nárin quant à lui n'allait pas manquer une si belle occasion.  Le tentacule était à ses pieds, tendu et parfaitement alligné.  La hache du nain s'abatti, sectionnant pratiquement l'appendice.  Naline sentit pour un instant la pression se relâcher alors que la créature hurlait de douleur.

_[ooc : Naline a encaissé 5 points de dégâts sur le cou de tentacule.  Il lui reste donc 13 pv et elle a accumulé 6 pts de dégâts temporaires (l'étouffement par constriction).  Pour Mitaine, son tour était déjà passé dans l'ordre d'initiative.  Je l'ai donc fait approché et attaqué.  Malheureusement, j'ai roulé 13 pour son attaque, ce qui est insuffisant pour frapper la créature.  Pour ce qui est de Valishan.  Il est prêt a frapper au tour suivant.  L'histoire de la corde c'était simplement pour agrémenter.]_


----------



## Gez (Oct 27, 2005)

Mitaine se prépare à nouveau à mordre le monstre dès qu'un tentacule passe à proximité. _[Attaque 9+4=13, dégâts 3+1=4.]_

Crista, à l'instigation d'Altran, se faufile pour pouvoir attaquer l'étrangleur, restant pour le moment cachée du monstre en rampant contre les planches.

En restant à couvert pour éviter les AO, Naline commence à incanter pour convoquer un allié naturel (un petit serpent venimeux, inspiré par Crista). Au tour prochain, le serpent se matérialisera en bas, à côté du monstre, prêt à mordre.

Altran se déplace pour être à côté d'Imay afin de plus facilement viser l'aberrante créature.


----------



## Julie (Oct 28, 2005)

Imay charge son arbalète et tire _[HJ: jet d'attaque: 11+5-4=12]_

*"Il y a trop de monde autour du trou, c'est inutile d'attaquer à distance."* Valishan laisse tomber son arc, se déplace au sud de Narin (vitesse = 6 cases) tout en extirpant l'épée de son fourreau. Avec le momentum du déplacement, il abbat son épée sur la créature. _[HJ: attaque: 18+6+2=26; dégats: 5+2=7]_


----------



## Guillaume (Oct 29, 2005)

Les coups portés par les compagnons semblaient avoir convaicu la créature qu'elle avait choisi une proie trop grosse pour elle.  Relâchant sa prise, la créature se retira dans l'obscurité du dessous de la scène.  Ce faisant, elle saisit la trappe avec sa tentacule et la ferma d'un coup sec.

Alors que Naline, n'ayant plus de ligne de mire, abandonnait sa convocation, Valishan s'approcha et saisi la poignée de la trappe.  Il tira de toutes ses forces, mais elle refusa de bouger.  Quelque chose la retenait.

Altran, qui s'était également approché tentait d'appercevoir la créature et ne voyant que le plancher, se teint prêt à déclancher ses _projectiles magiques_ au moindre signe de sa victime.  Imay, étant dans la même situation fit de même.

*«Ah l'elfe ! Laisse-moi faire,»* dit Nárin.  Poussant légèrement Valishan, le nain saisi la trappe a deux mains et tira. *«Par la barbe de mes ancêtres, c'est plus difficile que je ne le pensais,»* marmona-t-il alors que la porte refusait de bouger.


----------



## Gez (Oct 31, 2005)

*« On pourrait briser les gonds avec cette hache, je pense, »* proposa Altran. *« La trappe alors s'effondrerait sur le monstre, et nous pourrions voir ce qui est caché sous la scène ! »*


----------



## Julie (Nov 2, 2005)

*"Si ça ne fonctionne pas, nous pouvons également tenter de fendre la trappe à coup de hache."*


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 2, 2005)

Il n'en fallait pas plus pour Nárin. *«AAAARRRRGGGH,»* cria-t-il en abattant violamment sa hache sur la trappe.  Le nain avait choisi d'enfoncer le panneau car les charnières étaient dissimulées sous la surface de la scène.

La scène trembla sous l'impact de la hache.  Le nain avait réussi à tailler une profonde entaille dans la porte.  Ce n'était cependant pas suffisant pour l'ouvrir.

Sans hésiter, il recommança, encore et encore.  En moins d'une minute, il avait réduit en échardes le panneau de bois, donnant accès au dessous de la scène.  Imay, Valishan, Crista et Mitaine n'étaient pas capables de voir la créature.  Altran, quant à lui eut la brillante idée de se laisser choir au sol en incantant de nouveau un _projectile magique_.  La créature, surprise de l'agressivité de ce qui un instant plus tôt s'annonçait une proie facile, poussa un cri et tomba au sol, inerte.


----------



## Gez (Nov 3, 2005)

Altran : *« Venez ! Le monstre semble vaincu. On va pouvoir savoir si ça en valait la peine... »*


----------



## Julie (Nov 4, 2005)

Valishan et Imay se glissent dans le trou et fouillent la pièce avec leurs compagnons.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 4, 2005)

La gnome, l'elfe et l'humain fouillèrent les entrailles de cet ancien théâtre.  L'espace sous la scène était sombre, poussiéreux et envhait par de vieilles toiles d'arraignées, depuis longtemps abandonnées.  L'espace était étroit, claustrophobe.

Les compagnon découvrirent tout de même quelques objets intéressants, encore en bon état, malgré les années et la négligence.

Le premier objet fut trouvé par Imay.  Malgré sa claustrophobie, elle avait immédiatement vu une vieille mandoline.  Ses années sur les planches et parmi les saltimbanques lui avait permis de voir plusieurs instruments et plusieurs musiciens de renoms.  Elle avait su tout de suite que cette mandoline était extraordinaire.  La crosse de l'instrument portait la forme d'une conque, la marque du celèbre luthier Tiduri Vassar.  Ces instruments étaient réputés pour leur clareté et la qualité de leur confection.  Une mandoline de sa main était un instrument certes recherché.

Altran, pour sa part, trouva un petit coffre caché sous une toile, sous les marches de l'escalier est.  Le coffre était d'une confection sobre, mais de qualité.  Malheureusement, la serrure avait été endommagé, empêchant la caissette de se fermer.  À l'intérieur, il y a avait une cape soigneusement pliée, un livre fermé avec un verrou, un baguette, ainsi qu'une clé.  La rune indiqué à la tête était le *J* gnome.

Valishan, quant à lui, ne trouva rien d'autre que plus de poussière et plus de toiles d'arraignées.


----------



## Gez (Nov 4, 2005)

*« J'ai trouvé une autre clé de la cité ! Le J, il me semble, d'après ce qu'Imay et Naline m'avait expliqué sur leur alphabet. Il y a aussi une cape, une baguette, et un grimoire. Peut-être ces objets sont-ils magique, auquel cas il vaut mieux se méfier d'eux. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 9, 2005)

*«Rangeons les objets.  Mme Skie pourra peut-être en faire quelque chose.  Pour ce qui est de la clé, il me semble que nous avons croisé quelques portes J. Nous pourrions aller jeter un coup d'oeil.  Sinon, il y a deux sorties à cette pièce.  Où dérisons nous aller?»*, répondit Nárin.  Puis consultant la carte de Naline, il ajoutat : *«D'après ce que je peux voir ici, nous avons à peu près visité tout le côté ouest de Jzadirune, sauf pour les deux petites salles au nord de celle-ci.»*


----------



## Gez (Nov 9, 2005)

*« Il y a la salle U juste au nord, on doit pouvoir y accéder par le tunnel. Je propose que l'on commence par là. Peut-être un passage secret, ici ou dans U, menant à la salle R. On regarde si on peut. Après, le tunnel peut aussi nous mener à la porte J qui est au nord du piège, si nous voulons jeter un coup d'oeil à la salle J qui est encore plus au nord, avec les salles N, D, Z, et E. De là, nous pouvons ensuite revenir à l'entrée et inspecter la salle J à côté de la salle A, la première que l'on ait vu. Ensuite, dans cette première salle A, nous suivons le tunnel vers l'est pour voir où il débouche. »*






*« Ça vous va ? Il ne nous manque plus que Z, D, I et R pour avoir toutes les clefs de la cité! »*


----------



## Julie (Nov 9, 2005)

*"Il faut que je sorte de ce trou à rat... C'est trop étroit et il y a trop de monde, ici,"* marmonne Imay en gravissant les marches aussi vite qu'elle le peut. 

*"C'est convenable comme plan. Euh, Naline, je crois que c'est une salle I qui est au nord du piège et non une salle J. Quoi qu'il en soit, on pourra examiner la salle J se trouvant à côté de la salle A d'entrée après avoir terminé avec les salles U et potentiellement R,"* Répond Valishan.


----------



## Gez (Nov 10, 2005)

*« Peut-être bien, l'humidité a fait baver quelque peu l'encre sur la carte. Bon, on commence par le tunnel. Mimi, sens-tu une présence ? »*


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 10, 2005)

Le tunnel bifurquait quelques mètres derrière le mur.  Sur la droite, Mitaine avait mené rapidement les compagnons à une petite salle rectangulaire.  L'endroit sentait l'abandon, la maladie et la littière.  Le sol était jonché de débris de tunnel, des meubles réduits en miettes et des carcasses de rats morts à demi mangés.  Les restes d'une torche étaient fixés au mur prèt d'une porte ronde.  L'endroit semblait désert et abandonné.


----------



## Gez (Nov 11, 2005)

*« Personne apparamment. Très bien. Cherchons le passage secret, s'il y en a un, il sera contre le mur du fond... »*

_[Fouille (Naline) : 3+6=9. Youpi. Fouille (Altran) : 15+0=15.]_


----------



## Julie (Nov 11, 2005)

Imay:
*"Je crois que je vais rester à l'écart de ce mur. Il y a encore trop de monde dans un trop petit espace..."*

_[HJ: Valishan fouille: 17+3=20]_


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 14, 2005)

L'examen de la salle ne prit que quelques secondes.  Valishan et Altran découvrirent rapidement une porte secrète mal fermée au fond de la pièce.  Elle menait sur une autre salle rectangulaire remplie à craquée.

Des malles ouvertes couvraient le plancher.  L'espace qui n'était pas occupé par un coffre l'était par son contenu.  Un peu partout gisaient des masques, des robes, des costumes, des armes de scène, des bâtons de magicien de théâtre et autres accessoire de mise en scène.  Quelques costumes étaient suspendus à des crochets le long du mur nord.  Des manequins arboraient fièrement des armures d'apparât et ça et la étaient laissé à l'abandon de pièces de décors : un panneau pliable illustrant un ciel étoilé, un loup empaillé et un visage-soleil souriant.

De l'autre côté de la pièce, l'elfe et l'ensorceleur pouvaient apercevoir une porte ronde sur laquelle était gravée une grande rune.


----------



## Gez (Nov 14, 2005)

*« Peut-être trouverons-nous là quelque chose d'intéressant ! Cette pièce n'a pas été vidée lors de l'abandon. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 15, 2005)

Une fouille sommaire révéla que seul de vieux costumes et accessoires de théâtre se trouvaient dans cette salle.  Il n'y avait rien de grande valeur, ni rien d'apparement magique.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 17, 2005)

*«Bon, il semble qu'il n'y ait rien à nettoyer par ici,»* dit Nárin, visiblement impatient d'en découdre avec les autres créatures de Jzadirune.  *«On pourrait peut-être aller dans ce coin en passant par ici,»* proposa-t-il en indiquant sur la carte le secteur sud-ouest de l'enclave sur la carte de Naline.  *«Ça nous permettrai ensuite d'aller nettoyer le nord en passant par le secteur que nous n'avons pas exploré.»*


----------



## Gez (Nov 19, 2005)

*« On y ira, mais je voulais d'abord passer par le tunnel vers le nord et inspecter la salle J à côté de l'entrée... On va voir ça après, d'accord ? »*


----------



## Julie (Nov 20, 2005)

*"C'est justement ce que j'allais proposer."*


----------



## Gez (Nov 20, 2005)

*« Bon, on y va ? Je met à jour la carte... »*

_[HJ : Un bon prétexte pour sortir cette version plus jolie, non ?]_


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 24, 2005)

Le tunnel étroit et encombré par les débris avait mené les compagnons jusqu'à une intersection. Naline, en tête, avait l'impression d'être déjà passée par ici alors qu'au nord et à l'est elle pouvait distinger deux salles dans la pénombre de sa lanterne.  Celle au nord lui rappellait la salle du trône alors qu'à l'est c'était une salle encombrée par des débris.

Altran quant à lui se sentait toujours aussi à l'étroit dans ces petit tunnels d'environ 1,5 m de diamètre. C'est donc avec un grand soupir de soulagement qu'il constatat que Naline avait choisi de quitter les tunnels pour passer par la chambres à débris.

Le plancher de l'endroit était couvert de débris laissé par les automates lorsqu'ils avaient tailler deux tunnels dans cette pièce.  Sur le mur est, un levier en bois était placé dans la position abaissée.

Naline ouvrit la porte à l'aide de la clé A et sortie dans le corridor.  Elle reconnaissait parfaitement l'endroit.  À sa droite se trouvait la grande salle avec la carte de Jzadirune sur le mur et à sa gauche, il y avait une fosse qui, quelques jours auparavent, avait séparé Valishan du reste du groupe pour quelques instants.  Devant elle, il y avait une porte portant la rune R.  La route leur semblait barrée.

Naline ressorti sa carte.  C'est alors qu'elle nota qu'une des porte de la salle avec la murale s'ouvrait avec la clé E, qu'elle avait en sa possession.  La porte de sortie se trouvait là.

Elle prit donc à droite, ouvrit la porte et s'engouffra dans le couloir.  En empruntant ce chemin, elle fut à même de constater que le corps d'un de leurs adversaire avait disparu, comme ceux de la salle des torches où débouchait se corridor.

Sans perdre un instant, et n'écoutant pas les plaintes d'Altran, la gnome empruntat sans hésiter le tunnel nord de la salle des torches.  En quelques pas à peine, elle se tenait debout devant la porte demeurée fermée de la salle des masques.

Naline utilisa la clé J et la porte s'ouvrit sur une chambre.  L'endroit était poussiéreux et encombré par les toiles d'araignées.  Il y avait 6 lits à étages et 12 petits coffres dans cette pièce. L'endroit ne semblait pas avoir été visité depuis de lustres.


----------



## Gez (Nov 24, 2005)

*« Peut-être trouverons-nous une clef ici. Fouillons. Si les coffres sont fermés à clef, regardez s'il n'y a pas des clefs sous les oreillers. »*

_[Fouille : Altran 9+1=10, Naline 15+6=21]_


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 24, 2005)

En l'espace de quelques minutes, l'endroit avait été viré sans dessus-dessous.  Narin avait pris goût à la fouille, n'hésitant pas à éventrer même les matelas et quelques oreillers.  Malheureusement, les compagnons ne purent trouver autre choses que 12 épaisses couvertures de laine poussiéreuse dans les coffres.  Pour le reste, l'endroit avait été vidé de son contenu depuis maintenant plusieurs lunes.


----------



## Gez (Nov 24, 2005)

*« Bien, il n'y avait rien ici, mais au moins nous progressons. Sortons ! »*

Naline referme la porte derrière elle une fois tout le monde sorti.






*« Bien. Il y a le tunnel partant vers l'est, depuis la salle A de départ, peut-être pourrions-nous voir où il donne ? Il fut creusé par nos ennemis. Sinon, nous allons à la salle aux lumières, et nous regardons le couloir à l'ouest, qui mène aux portes D, J, et U. Au passage, peut-être pourrons-nous ouvrir la salle qui mène vers l'ascensceur. »*


----------



## Julie (Nov 28, 2005)

*"Tandis que nous y sommes, nous pouvons examiner le tunel sud-ouest de la pièce d'à côté. Je soupçonne qu'il mène à la pièce hexagonale à l'ouest. Je ne vois pas où il pourrait mener à part cette pièce."*


----------



## Gez (Nov 28, 2005)

*« Pourtant, sauf s'il monte, il passera en dessous... Peut-être est-ce le tunnel par lequel ces créatures sont arrivées ici ? »*


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 29, 2005)

Les Compagnons de Jzadirune avait choisit d'explorer le tunnel.  Il était tout aussi étroit que les autres, mais heureusement, il était court.  Il se terminait par un trou dans le plancher d'une petite salle étroite.  L'endroit était vide, même s'il y avait des signes que la petite pièce, de quelques pas de côté, avait été occupée récemment.


----------



## Gez (Nov 29, 2005)

Comment est cette salle ? Au mur bien réguliers sur la carte, elle semble être de la même facture que les salles de Jzadirune.


----------



## Guillaume (Nov 29, 2005)

_[ooc : Ce n'était probablement pas clair.  Le trou est dans le plancher *de la salle* et non pas du tunnel.  Pour répondre à ta question, Gez, les murs de la salle sont similaires à ceux de Jzadirune en tout points.]_


----------



## Gez (Nov 30, 2005)

*« Nous sommes ici dans une pièce Jzadirunienne qui n'est pas sur la carte et qui n'a aucun accès. Sa construction est donc une impossibilité flagrante, à moins qu'il n'y ait un passage secret. Il est à l'est et mène à la salle hexagonale. Voyons, le mécanisme doit être quelque part par là... »*

_[Fouille : 19+6=25.]_


----------



## Julie (Dec 2, 2005)

*"Ouf! C'est étroit ici... Il fait chaud. Je me demande où mène ce trou. Ouf! J'ai besoin d'air."*


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 2, 2005)

En deux temps trois mouvements, Naline avait ouvert la porte secrète qu'elle avait découvert dans le mur est de cet espèce d'armoire à balais.  Derrière se trouvait la salle hexagonale comme indiqué sur la carte.  Des armuries vides était placées le long des murs.  La salle était vaste, le plafond haut et surtout très poussièreuse.  Au centre du plancher était placé un grand coffre à couvert plat sur lequel était déposé une petite cage en argent.  Dans la cage se trouvait les restes d'un petit rat brun avec une tache blanche en forme d'étoile sur le front.  La pauvre bête avait été en partie écorchée et elle était visiblement morte dans d'attroces souffrances.


----------



## Gez (Dec 2, 2005)

Naline : 
*« Pauvre bête ! Je ne m'attache pas trop aux rats, Mitaine en ayant mangé beaucoup, mais celui-ci était de toute évidence le malheureux Starbrow. M. Ghelves doit déjà savoir qu'il est mort... Nous lui rapporterons toutefois le corps, mais en attendant, il semble qu'il n'y ait rien à faire ici. Nous pouvons ouvrir la porte sud et ainsi continuer notre exploration... »*




Altran :
*« Pour la suite, nous pouvons ouvrir J et U, qui mènent à cette enfilade de grandes pièces où nous avions rencontré des monstres aux pattes fourchues. Je propose que l'on fasse les deux : on se scinde en deux groupes, l'un derrière la porte U et l'autre derrière la porte J, avec en plus une ou deux personnes pour faire le relais au niveau du couloir. La porte U est ouverte en premier, et si des monstres arrivent, dès qu'ils approchent, le groupe de la porte J ouvre en peut les prendre à revers. Nos deux gnomes sont discrètes et voient bien dans la pénombre, je propose donc d'être le groupe U. Valishan, Nárin et moi constituons les renforts surprises à la porte J, Crista  pourra accompagner Mesdamoiselles Imay et Naline pour me prévenir du moment opportun. Qu'en pensez-vous ? »*


----------



## Julie (Dec 3, 2005)

*"Je ne suis pas certaine de tout comprendre. On ouvre la porte U et on entre dans la grande salle ou on reste dans le corridor?"*

*"Avant de partir, y a-t-il quelque chose dans ce coffre?"*


----------



## Gez (Dec 3, 2005)

*« On reste dans le corridor, sinon la porte J ne sera pas derrière nos éventuels ennemis. Et je te laisse fouiller le coffre, je n'ai pas vraiment envie de m'approcher de la cage. »*


----------



## Julie (Dec 3, 2005)

Valishan ouvre la cage et récupère le petit corps pour l'envelopper dans un linceul et le mettre dans son havresac. *"Comme ça nous ne l'oublierons pas. Il sera à l'abris des abus et nous ne seront pas oubligés de rapasser pas ici en sortant."*

Imay vérifie si le coffre n'est pas piégé avant de l'ouvrir et de le fouiller.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 12, 2005)

La cage de Starbrow était intacte.  L'animal avait visiblement été écorché vif puis abandonné dans la cage, condamné à pourrir et à nourrir la vermine qui hantait aujourd'hui Jzadirune.  Alors qu'Imay se penchait pour examiner la serrure du coffre, Valishan saisit la dépouille du petit animal, l'enveloppa dans un mouchoir et le plaça délicatement dans son sac.

La serrure était simple et visiblement, à l'oeil aguerri de la gnome, verrouillée.  Aucun piège n'était visible.  Elle sorti donc ses outils de voleurs et se mit au travail.

Concentrée sur son travail, elle ne vit nit la bouche ni les deux bras apparaître de chaque côté du coffre.  Prise par surprise, Imay ne put éviter la prise par la créature déguisée en coffre.  La poigne était forte, très forte.  La gnome sentait les os de ses bras se broyer sous l'emprise.  De plus, le coffre s'était mis à suinter une substance gluante qui rendait tout mouvement pratiquement impossible pour la gnome.

*«Turak ben karaka! Em laret am tarenka!»* dit une voix provenant des entraille du coffre.






_[HJ : Imay a été surprise, elle ne pouvait donc pas réagir.  Elle encaisse 8 points de dégâts.  Elle tombe à 9 pv. Roulez l'initiative, s.v.p.]_


----------



## Gez (Dec 12, 2005)

_[Altran : 10+2=12, Crista : 5+3=8, Mitaine : 9+5=14, Naline : 12+2=14.

Naline connaît le Draconique, le Druidique, et bien sûr le Gnome. Altran connaît le Sylvestre. Est-ce que l'un d'eux reconnait les mots prononcés par la mimique ?]_

Altran sort sa baguette Fusion et se déplace pour avoir une vue dégagée sur le monstre, sans qu'Imay soit dans son axe.

Naline, avec dague et bouclier, se positionne pour attaquer le monstre de manière à le prendre à revers s'il continue à s'attaquer à sa congénère.


----------



## Julie (Dec 13, 2005)

_[HJ: initiatives: 6+6=12 pour Imay; 10+7=17 pour Valishan]_

Imay tente par tous les moyens de se libérer _[HJ: jet de force? 18+1=19]_

Valishan dégaine son épée longue.


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 16, 2005)

La dernière semaine avait été très formatrice pour les Compagnons de Jzadirune.  Voyant leur Imay en difficulté, ils avaient réagis rapidement.

L'épée de Valishan était apparue dans sa main presque comme par enchantement.  Il avait porté un coup d'estoc à la créature en visant un endroit où l'enduit visqueux ne s'était pas encore accumulé.  Il eu droit avec plaisir à un grognement qui lui disait que son coup avait porté.

Mitaine et Naline étaient revenues sur leur pas pour contourner et approcher prudement de la créature.  La gnome avait beau chercher dans sa mémoire une signification à ce que la créature avait hurlé en agrippant Imay, cela ne ressemblait à rien de ce qu'elle connaissait.

Nárin quant à lui s'était approché à côté de Valishan et avait porté un solide coup de hache dans le «dos» de la créature.  *«Ah ha! Prend ça espèce de boîte à surpirse,»* s'écria-t-il confiant d'avoir blessé la mimique. Il déchanta tout aussi rapidement alors qu'il réalisa que sa hache était resté coincée.  *«Mais vas-tu lâcher ça, salle bête!»*

Prise au piège, Imay luttait violemment contre les serres qui la tenait par les bras.  Elle sentait ses os se boyer.  Elle avait beau tirer dans tous les sens, il n'y avait rien à faire, elle ne parvenait pas à se libérer.

Altran pour sa part était en position, baguette à la main.  Il hésitait à lancer son sort cependant.  Imay était si proche... Un simple faux mouvement et c'est elle qui serait touchée.

Puis, un craquement retentit dans toute la pièce, les yeux d'Imay explosèrent de douleur alors que ses deux humérus se rompait sous la pression des serres de la créature.  Elle parvenait à peine à rester consciente alors que la mimique la secouait violemment. *«Turak ben karaka! Em laret am tarenka!»*, répétat-elle.

_[HJ : Imay a subit un autre 7 points de dégats.  Elle est tombé à 2 pv.]_


----------



## Gez (Dec 16, 2005)

Naline se déplace d'une case vers le sud-est  pour prendre en tenaille avec le Nain, et attaque de sa dague. _[15+3=18, dégâts 3, +5 sournois=8, sauvegarde de réflexe 12+4=16]_

Altran projette un trait d'acide sur la créature _[attaque 19+4=23]_ et constate, fort dépité, que ça n'a pas eu plus d'effet que s'il avait attaqué un canard en lui versant un verre d'eau dessus. (A l'avenir, il saura que les mimiques sont immunisées à l'acide...)


----------



## Julie (Dec 16, 2005)

Au bord du désespoir, Imay tente de se libérer. _[HJ:  jet de force 14+0=14]_

Valishan attaque la créature de toutes ses forces. _[HJ: 20 (je le jure!)+6=26; 15+6=21 (confirmation du critique); dégâts normaux 7+2=9; dégâts critique 5+2=7]_


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 17, 2005)

L'agressivité de Valishan porta fruit.  Son épée s'enfonça profondément dans la chair de la créature qui poussa un cri de douleur.  Un fluide noirâtre et épais se mis à couler abondament de la blessure. Contrairement à Nárin, Valishan parvint à retirer son épée avec aise; a glue qui enrobait la mimique n'ayant pas eu la chance de saisir l'arme.

Naline profita de la distraction pour s'approcher et ajouter à la douleur de cette abomination.  Plaçant son bouclier pour parer à un éventuelle représaille de la mimique, elle laissa son autre bras voler vers la tache moins engluée qu'elle avait repérée.  C'est avec satisfaction qu'elle senti la lame s'enfoncer profondément.  Lorsqu'elle la retira, elle fut gratifiée par un jet de sang de la créature.

Nárin n'avait pour sa part vraiment pas de chance.  Il avait beau tirer comme un forcené, sa hache ne voulait tout simplement pas se libérer.  Plus il tirait, plus elle semblait s'engluer.  *«Mais tu vas lâcher, oui!»*, grognait-il.

Alors qu'Imay se débattait avec l'énergie du désespoir.  Altran décocha sa flèche d'acide sur la mimique.  Était-ce la force d'Imay, les blessures de Valishan ou l'acide ? Toujours est-il que la créature lâcha subitement sa prise sur la gnome.  Puis, arrachant des mains, la hache de Nárin, elle se tourna, se déplaça légèrement et leva les bras.

*«Barouk Neh!»*, cria-t-elle alors que la cage de Starbrow, tombait au sol dans un grand fracas. *«Barouk Neh!»*

*«Barouk Neh, mes fesses,* répondit le nain.* Rends moi ma hache et je vais te montrer moi du Barouk Neh!»*


----------



## Gez (Dec 17, 2005)

*« Cette... chose... semble vouloir se rendre. »*


----------



## Guillaume (Dec 20, 2005)

*"Barouk Neh!"*, répéta la créature avec inisistance, les bras levés.

*"C'est une ruse! Et puis je veux ma hache,"* hurla Nárin.

La créature compris peut-être la hargne du nain mais au même instant la hache sembla se détacher du "coffre" et tomba au sol.

*"Met lakeros im barouk neh."*


----------



## Gez (Dec 21, 2005)

*« Qu'en fait-on ? Je répugne à tuer de sang-froid une créature implorante, serait-ce un monstre bizarre comme celui-ci, mais rien ne nous dit qu'on peut lui faire la moindre confiance, et nous ne comprenons pas son étrange sabir. »*


----------

